# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Happy Administrative Professionals Day!

## Danke

Making government work to take from you.

----------


## oyarde

Most importantly , it is national Pretzel Day .

----------


## Danke

> Most importantly , it is national Pretzel Day .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Most importantly , it is national Pretzel Day .


That's something to celebrate. I'm a fan of the pretzel rods that come in a tub from Aldi's.

----------


## oyarde

> That's something to celebrate. I'm a fan of the pretzel rods that come in a tub from Aldi's.


Those are excellent . I have a fancy glass jar from an old soda fountain to put them in .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Those are excellent . I have a fancy glass jar from an old soda fountain to put them in .


That sounds nice. Too bad they won't fit in my dick jars.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That sounds nice. Too bad they won't fit in my dick jars.


 @Suzanimal

Ok, I'll bite...what are "dick jars"?

----------


## oyarde

> @Suzanimal
> 
> Ok, I'll bite...what are "dick jars"?


Fancy ass asian candy jars with little dicks on top . If pretzels would fit in there , everyone would probably have one .

----------


## Suzanimal

> @Suzanimal
> 
> Ok, I'll bite...what are "dick jars"?


BTW, people come in my house, see candy, and as they're reaching for the the lid they pause and grin. Dick jars. I've got to leave an honest review at Oriental Trading. I went back to see if anyone else had dicks on theirs and I think they did but were speaking in "code". Most of the reviews said they were too small to be useful. I agree but I'm not sure if they meant the jars, the dicks, or both. 




> LIFE SKILL FOR TODAY....DECORATING.
> 
> I HAVE THE WORST LUCK WITH HOME DECOR.  MR A ORDERS STUFF FROM ORIENTAL TRADING FOR ST PATS DAY AND EVERY YEAR HE GIVES ME HIS POINTS CERTIFICATE TO SPEND OTHERWISE IT WOULD JUST GET WASTED. ANYWAY, I LOOK AROUND AND FIND SOME CUTE APOTHECARY JARS AND THINK TO MYSELF HOW NICE THEY WOULD LOOK AS CANDY JARS. THEY CAME AND I LEFT THEM IN THE BOX UNTIL I WAS FINISHED PAINTING. I TAKE THEM OUT AND RIGHT AWAY I NOTICE SOMETHING....INTERESTING ABOUT THEM. I PUT THEM OUT ANYWAY THINKING NO ONE WILL NOTICE. I JUST HAVE A DIRTY MIND. MR A AND THE BOYS COME IN AND THE SNICKERING STARTS. *SIGH* NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY THEY WERE ON CLEARANCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, PENIS JARS

----------


## oyarde

> 


Today in the year 711 was the Islamic conquest of Hispania by the Moors . In 1511 the Papal States and the Spanish defeated the French , in 1565 Spain established a colony in the Philippines , 1777 the British win the Battle of Ridgefield ( Ct ) , in 1805 Berbers and US Marines in the first Barbary War attack the city of Dema , 1861 Lincoln suspends the writ of habeas corpus , 1941 German troops enter Athens . It is also Independence Day in Sierra Leone ( 1961 ) . 1986 the city of Pripyat is evacuated ( Chernobyl ) . 1992 the Russian Federation begins participation in the International Monetary Fund and World Bank , 1993 I was in Senagal . 2006 construction of the Freedom Tower begins . 2007 Estonians remove the Bronze Soldier statue  ( Soviet Red Army War Memorial ) and 2014 a couple of Popes are made Saints .

----------


## oyarde

Today in History  , in 1521 the Swedes defeat the Danes in the Swedish War of Liberation, 1770 James Cook arrives in Australia at Botany Bay ,1861 Maryland votes not to secede , 1862 Capture of New Orleans by Union troops  , 1903 70 people killed in Alberta in a landslide , 1910 UK begins putting welfare in the budget , 1916 Irish Rebels surrender in Dublin ,1945 , Hitler is married , Dachau is liberated by US troops , German Army in Italy unconditionally surrenders . 1970 US troops invade Cambodia chasing Cong , 1986 LA public Library burns , 1992 LA Riots , 2015 there are Zero fans in attendance at Orioles game with White Sox as stadium is closed to the public due to protests .

----------


## oyarde

Today in History  , 311 Roman persecution of Christians ends , 313 Eastern Roman Empire is reunited with defeat of Maximinus II .1492 Spain gives Chris Columbus his commission to explore , 1557 the Mapuche leader is killed in battle against the evil Spanish in Chile , 1598 Juan de Onate makes official declaration of claiming New Mexico , 1598 King Henry of France allows freedom of religion . 1789 George Washington takes Oath of Office as President on Wall Street in New York City . 1803 , US pays France 15 million for the Louisiana Purchase, 1812 Territory of Orleans becomes 18th US state , 1838 Nicaragua declares Independence , 1863  a 65 man French Foreign Legion Infantry Patrol fights force of 2000 Mexican troops at Hacienda Camaron  in Mexico . 1871 , Camp Grant massacre takes place in Arizone Territory . Where 6 white  americans and 48 mexicans murdered , mutilated and scalped 136 Aravaipas and Pinals Indian woman and children while 29 more children were sold into slavery in Mexico . These people were unarmed and on the San Pedro River there as requested by US Army officer in charge Ist LT Whitman . There is no marker of any kind at the site of the murders .

----------


## oyarde

Also , today in history ( April 30 )  , 1900 Hawaii becomes a US Territory , 1904 The Louisiana Purchase Expo Worlds Fair opens in St Louis , 1925 Dodge Bros Inc is sold for 196 million , 1927 first federal womans prison opens in Alderson , West Va, 1937 Philippine woman are allowed to vote , 1938 , debut of Bugs Bunny prototype , 1947 Boulder Dam is renamed Hoover Dam . 1975 Communist forces gain control of Saigon and South Vietnam surrenders , 1982 massacre in Calcutta , 2009 Chrysler files chapter 11 bankruptcy .

----------


## Suzanimal

You forgot Hitler committing suicide and Ellen's coming out episode.

----------


## CCTelander

> @<u><a href="http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?u=38380" target="_blank">Suzanimal</a></u>
> 
> Ok, I'll bite...what are "dick jars"?



If it's anything like the jar in this video, I don't even WANT to know!




:::slowly backs away from Suzanimal:::

----------


## oyarde

> You forgot Hitler committing suicide and Ellen's coming out episode.


I think Hitler escaped to South America .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think Hitler escaped to South America .


I think Stalin kept him as an abused pet.

----------


## Suzanimal

Isn't that a nut jar? I have one of those too but mine's filled with peanuts because I hid the fancy mixed nuts until I got all the good nuts out.




> If it's anything like the jar in this video, I don't even WANT to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :::slowly backs away from Suzanimal:::

----------


## oyarde

May 1 , Today in history 1169 the Norman invasion of Ireland  , 1776 the establishment of The Illuminati , 1778 Battle of Crooked Billet in Hatboro , Penn. , 1840 first adhesive back postage stamp available , 1863 Battle of Chancellorsville begins , 1869 Follies Bergere opens in Paris , 1893  World Columbian Expo opens in Chicago , commemorative silver half dollars available , 1930 Pluto is named , 1941 Germans attack Tobruk , 1945 Goebbels is dead , Stalag Luft 1 @ Barth is liberated , 1947 May Day Massacre in Sicily , 1956 Polio vaccine available  , 1960 Francis Gary Powers shot down , 1977 36 dead in Istanbul in labor day celebrationn, 1982 the UK attacks the Falklands , 1999  body of climber George Mallory found on Everest 75 years after his death . Moral to the story , do not be Goebbels , do not attend commie , socialist , labor parties and do not climb Everest. Buy Oyarde a drink instead  and we can lay plans to send Danke up Everest to tell us how it is .

----------


## Suzanimal

Also on May 1st my parents got married.

----------


## oyarde

> You forgot Hitler committing suicide and Ellen's coming out episode.


Is Ellen still married to that lady model with a name like a sports car ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is Ellen still married to that lady model with a name like a sports car ?


I believe so. Portia. She's pretty hawt.

----------


## oyarde

Today in history ( May 2 ) , 1611 King James version of Bible is published , 1863 Stonewall Jackson is wounded , 1879 Spanish Socialist Workers Party is founded , 1885 Cree and Assiniboine Warriors win the Battle of Cut Knife in Canada , Congo Free State is established ,1918 GM acquires Chevy  , 1920 first game on Negro National League is played in Indianapolis , 1941 UK launches Anglo Iraqi War , 1945 82nd Airborne reaches Wobbelin concentration camp , US Army 522nd Artillery Battalion stops death march from Dachau to Austrian border , 1986 Chernobyl is evacuated .

----------


## Suzanimal

Also on this day, the Loch Ness Monster first made local news.

When we went to Scotland, Mr Animal made me take a pic of him mounting the Nessie statue.

----------


## oyarde

> Also on this day, the Loch Ness Monster first made local news.
> 
> When we went to Scotland, Mr Animal made me take a pic of him mounting the Nessie statue.


I have not seen the statue .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have not seen the statue .


I'll dig up that photo.

----------


## Suzanimal

Sorry it's crooked, I just threw it on my scanner.

----------


## oyarde

May 6 in History ,1527 Spanish and German troops sack Rome ,147  Swiss Guards die fighting , 1861 Arkansas secedes , 1877 Crazy Horse surrenders in Nebraska , 1882 Congress passes the Chinese Exclusion Act , 1915 Pitcher Babe Ruth hits his first home run , 1935 The New Deal Executive Order 7034 creates the Works Progress Administration , 1954 Roger Bannister breaks the 4 minute mile  , 1996 William Colby's ( former CIA Director ) body is found washed up on the bank of a Southern Maryland River eight days after he went missing .

----------


## Suzanimal

1864 US Civil war: General Sherman begins advance to Atlanta Georgia

I intend to make Georgia howl.  - William Tecumseh Sherman

----------


## oyarde

> 1864 US Civil war: General Sherman begins advance to Atlanta Georgia
> 
> I intend to make Georgia howl.  - William Tecumseh Sherman


The state capital was Milledgeville . Atlanta finally fell Sept 2 and was on fire as Hood torched ammunition supplies. The Confederacy used 40k troops to defend it . They could have lasted longer by leaving Johnston in command instead of replacing him with Hood , but in the end they stood no chance against Tecumseh Sherman.

----------


## oyarde

For tomorrow ( May 7 ) , 351 Jews rebel against Constantius Gallus , 1763 Pontiacs Warriors attack Ft Detroit , 1840 Great Natchez tornado kills 317 , 1864 Grant breaks off from The Battle of the Wilderness with The Army of the Potomac and heads South , 1915 German sub sinks Lusitania , 1920 Poles capture Kiev , the Battle of Dien Bien Phu ends  , 1998 Mercedes buys Chrysler for 40 Billion , 1999 I was in Kosovo , 2007 Tomb of Herod was discovered South of Jerusalem .

----------


## Suzanimal

Also tomorrow...




> NY museum invites people to bring in their mystery specimens
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — New York's American Museum of Natural History has an intriguing proposition: Bring in anything you have and don't know what it is, and scientists will try to identify it.
> 
> ...


http://www.sfgate.com/news/science/a...r-11126533.php

----------


## Suzanimal

> For tomorrow ( May 7 ) , 351 Jews rebel against Constantius Gallus , 1763 Pontiacs Warriors attack Ft Detroit , 1840 Great Natchez tornado kills 317 , 1864 Grant breaks off from The Battle of the Wilderness with The Army of the Potomac and heads South , 1915 German sub sinks Lusitania , 1920 Poles capture Kiev , the Battle of Dien Bien Phu ends  , 1998 Mercedes buys Chrysler for 40 Billion , 1999 I was in Kosovo , 2007 Tomb of Herod was discovered South of Jerusalem .


1800 - The U.S. Congress divided the Northwest Territory into two parts. The western part became the Indiana Territory and the eastern section remained the Northwest Territory.

----------


## oyarde

> 1800 - The U.S. Congress divided the Northwest Territory into two parts. The western part became the Indiana Territory and the eastern section remained the Northwest Territory.


I claim the Southern 1/3rd of Indian Territory East of the Wabash River . The west is to segregate the commies ( Illinois ) the North is for the Barbarians so we have someone to raid for snacks ( Danke ) .

----------


## oyarde

Of course Nov 4 is the day for Danke to be General St Clair , but I will let him do it any day he wishes ......

----------


## Danke

> I claim the Southern 1/3rd of Indian Territory East of the Wabash River . The west is to segregate the commies ( Illinois ) the North is for the Barbarians so we have someone to raid for snacks ( Danke ) .






> Of course Nov 4 is the day for Danke to be General St Clair , but I will let him do it any day he wishes ......

----------


## oyarde

> 


Always Dreaming wins the 143rd running of the Kentucky Derby . I took Lookin At Lee , Thunder Snow , Patch & Hence . I got the second place horse and thats about it .

----------


## oyarde

Today in History , May 8 , 418 Emperor Honorius  gives tax relief to Italian provinces attacked by the Visigoths , 1846 Battle of Palo Alto . ( The National Park Service has a nice tax funded park and marker there now  , 102 dead mexicans , 4 dead americans) . 1861 Richmond , Va is named the Capital of the confederacy . 1886 Coca Cola debuts as a patent medicine . 1912 Paramount pictures is founded . 1945 , hundreds of Algerian civilians are killed by the French Army in The Setif Massacre . 1997 China Southern Flight 3456 crashes .

----------


## oyarde

The Mexicans withdrew too quickly from the Battle of Palo Alto  and could have easily won . They just needed a Great War Chief like me .

----------


## Origanalist

> Making government work to take from you.


Cause it's really cool we have to pay people to make the government work to steal from us.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today in History , May 8 , 418 Emperor Honorius  gives tax relief to Italian provinces attacked by the Visigoths , 1846 Battle of Palo Alto . ( The National Park Service has a nice tax funded park and marker there now  , 102 dead mexicans , 4 dead americans) . 1861 Richmond , Va is named the Capital of the confederacy . 1886 Coca Cola debuts as a patent medicine . 1912 Paramount pictures is founded . 1945 , hundreds of Algerian civilians are killed by the French Army in The Setif Massacre . 1997 China Southern Flight 3456 crashes .


Also, today

1541 Hernando de Soto discovers Mississippi River

I wonder how all those indians missed it? Good thing de Soto came alone to point it out.

----------


## oyarde

> Also, today
> 
> 1541 Hernando de Soto discovers Mississippi River
> 
> I wonder how all those indians missed it? Good thing de Soto came alone to point it out.


de Soto died on the bank of the Mississippi River and he thought he was looking for a way to China and viewed the river as a minor obstacle. I think it is safe to say his only real achievement was the piracy of Peru , claiming Hot Springs , Arkansas  , a great serial killer and burning down Mobila ( City in Alabama ) . At the time of his death he owned three horses and four Indian slaves and had claimed to be the Sun God . Sun Gods expedition was considered failure by his bosses . He found no gold , no route to China and pissed off or killed off anyone he meet . He was a politician before his time . The Chickasaw had a chance to finish them off to the last man and did not . A mistake I would not have made .

----------


## oyarde

Two million Desoto  cars were made by Chrysler 1928 - 1960 . And he did not even "discover" michigan . The greatest achievement of a Desota auto is being mentioned in  the american classic song b movie boxcar blues . Chrysler probably should have made me an offer to help them with things  .

----------


## oyarde

First improvement would have been using me for the logo . Second would have been to make cars that looked like they were worth 3k . I would have brought my sidekick Danke along .

----------


## oyarde

May 9 in history , 1763 The siege of Ft Detroit begins  , 1873 Vienna stock market crash ,1865 Nathan Bedford Forrest surrenders at Gainesville , 1877 Earthquake in Peru kills 2541 , 1887 Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens  , 1936 Italy annexes Ethiopia after capturing the capital , 1945 the SS executes 588 Jewish residents of a town in Ukraine , Channel Islands are liberated  , 1979 Mass exodus of Jews from Iran begins , 1980  Security Pacific Bank in Norco , Calif is held up by five gunmen , 1987  Flight 5055 crashes after takeoff from Warsaw killing all 183 .

----------


## oyarde

May 10 in history ,28 BC  a sunspot is observed and recorded in China , AD 70 the Siege of Jerusalem begins ,1497 Amerigo  Vespucci left Cadiz for the new world , 1503 Columbus arrives in the Cayman Islands , 1534 Cartier lands on New Foundland , 1768 John Wilkes is imprisoned , 1775 Fort Ticonderoga is captured , 1801 Barbary pirates of Tripoli declare war on the US , 1837 New York Banks fail , unemployment soars , 1865 in Kentucky , Quantrill is mortally wounded  and finally dies day after Oyarde Day . 1893 Supreme Court rules a vegetable is not a fruit . 1969 Vietnam , Battle of Dong Ap Bia begins.

----------


## oyarde

May 11 in history ,  1310  fifty four Knights Templar are burned at the stake as heretics , 1846 President Polk asks for and receives a declaration of war on Mexico , 1858 Minnesota becomes the 32nd state ,1949 Siam becomes Thailand , 1953 Waco tornado kills 114 , 1970 Lubbock tornado kills 26, 1996 Value Jet Flight 592 crashes killing all 110 and 8 people die on Everest . Let us review what we have learned  . Tennessee Dem Presidents are war mongers . Minnesota should not have been allowed as a state , the land  remaining with Indians , be mindful of tornado season , air travel is dangerous and never climb Everest .

----------


## oyarde

May 12 in 1780 Charleston was taken by the British , 1846 The Donner party departs from Springfield , Illinois , they will later kill and eat the Indian guides who befriended them , 1864 The Battle of Spotsylvania Courthouse begins  , 1881 Tunisia becomes a French Protectorate , 1926 Italians are the first to fly over the North Pole , 1933 the Agricultural Adjustment Act is enacted to restrict agriculture production and pay subsidies , 1942 German sub torpedos US ship in the mouth of the Mississippi River , 1949 Soviets end Berlin Blockade ,  1968 NVA and Cong attack Fire Support Base Coral , 1989 San Bernardino train disaster , 2003 Riyadh compound bombings ,2008 Sichuan earthquake kills 69,000 , 2008 largest Illegal immigrant raid in Pottsville , Iowa , 2015 train derailment in Philly kills 8 injures 200 .

----------


## oyarde

May 13 in History ,  1780 Cumberland Compact is signed , in in early corruption by these barbaric peoples , Constables are entitled to one mink skin for each warrant served . 1943 German Afrika Corps surrender in North Africa , 1958 Vice President Nixons car is attacked in Caracas , 1998 Race riots in Jakarta .

----------


## oyarde

One time in the spring , date unkown , probably May  many , many years ago . I was standing near the edge of a smaller field looking upon what looked to be an abandoned nest of duck eggs . I was contemplating if these were still good  . I hear something , I look ahead at a meadow with a huge Hickory tree . Bigfoot is standing under the tree and has thrown a rock at me which is what I heard . I look for the rock and do not see it in the sun . The rock lands nearly at my feet breaking a rotten mallard egg . After smelling that I decided to head back to the house and call it a day .The day of the whistling rock .

----------


## oyarde

May 14 in history , 1607 Jamestown is settled  , 1804 Lewis & Clark depart Camp Dubois , 1878 the last american Witchcraft trial is held in Salem , Mass . , 1955 Warsaw Pact is signed .

----------


## Suzanimal

> One time in the spring , date unkown , probably May  many , many years ago . I was standing near the edge of a smaller field looking upon what looked to be an abandoned nest of duck eggs . I was contemplating if these were still good  . I hear something , I look ahead at a meadow with a huge Hickory tree . Bigfoot is standing under the tree and has thrown a rock at me which is what I heard . I look for the rock and do not see it in the sun . The rock lands nearly at my feet breaking a rotten mallard egg . After smelling that I decided to head back to the house and call it a day .The day of the whistling rock .


Once many years ago, I put up a little birdhouse that could be observed from the kitchen table. Imagine our delight when a little family of brown birds moved in - probably house wrens. Anyway, one day my son starts screaming and I run to the window to find a big ass black snake eating the eggs. It was disgusting. The birdhouse came down the next day.

----------


## Danke

1983: President Ronald Reagan designates May 13, 1983 as “American Indian Day.


LOL

----------


## oyarde

> 1983: President Ronald Reagan designates May 13, 1983 as “American Indian Day.
> 
> 
> LOL


Joint resolution  ( 459 ) passed by the House and Senate . I think I missed it , I was in Cincinnati or a foreign country or both .

----------


## oyarde

"  In Honor of Native American People ....... in recognition  of ....... and contribution of the American Indian peoples to our nation ...... " sounds pretty lame , I would have insisted he pick up my bar tab and dinner .

----------


## oyarde

More importantly is upcoming , June 05 , Oyarde Day .

----------


## oyarde

May 15 , 1850 the Bloody Island Massacre .  Sixty to 100 Pomo Indians , unarmed old men , woman and children were murdered by US Army Ist Dragoons Regt. Cav. under command of a Lt. Nathanial Lyon in Lake County Calif . Few textbooks tell of these murders or the horrible abuse of the natives of this area by the barbaric white race .

----------


## Danke

*Jilted Indian man rapes, kills ex-girlfriend: police*https://www.yahoo.com/news/jilted-in...062256607.html

----------


## oyarde

> *Jilted Indian man rapes, kills ex-girlfriend: police*https://www.yahoo.com/news/jilted-in...062256607.html


Haryana is a north central state in India . I think they have 29 states .

----------


## Lamp

> *Jilted Indian man rapes, kills ex-girlfriend: police*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/jilted-in...062256607.html



Somehow I'm not entirely surprised this was in haryana

----------


## oyarde

May 16 in History , 218 Julia Maesa is banished to Syria , 1771 Battle of Alamance in North Carolina , 1843 First major wagon train heading to the Pacific Northwest departs Elm Grove , Mo , 1868 President Andrew Johnson is aquitted in his impeachment trial by one vote . 1866 Congress devalues money by eliminating the silver Half Dime and replacing it with a nickel , 1918 Congress passes Sedition Act of 1918 making criticism of govt imprisonable .

----------


## oyarde

May 17  in History , 1792 the New York stock exchange is launched ,1902 the Antikythera mechanism is discovered , 1940 Brussels is occupied by the Germans , 1973 televised Senate Hearings begin .

----------


## oyarde

May 18 in history , 332 Constantine The Great announces free food distributions to citizens of Constantinople , 1096 900 Jews are massacred in Worms , Germany by Rhineland Count Emicho .1291 the Fall of Acre , Mamluks are victorious depriving Oyarde a great vacation spot city . 1565 the Great Siege of Malta begins by the greedy Ottomans ,1652 Rhode Island makes slavery illegal . 1863 Siege of Vicksburg begins , 1917 Selective Service Act of 1917 is passed  giving the power of conscription to the evil Thomas Woodrow Wilson , 1980 Mt St Helens erupts , killing 57 , oyarde escapes . 2005 two additional moons to Pluto are discovered and none are named after Danke .

----------


## oyarde

May 19 in history  , 1296 the Pope died ,1655 the Invasion of Jamaica , 1776 the Continentals surrender at the Battle of The Cedars , 1921 Congress passes Emergency Quota Act  restricting immigration , 1959 the North Vietnamese Army establishes Group 559 who pick the route for the Ho Chi Minh Trail for supply of the communists to bring commie pain and suffering to everyone in lovely south vietnam .

----------


## Suzanimal

May 19th is also National Devil’s Food Cake Day.

----------


## oyarde

> May 19th is also National Devil’s Food Cake Day.


Is Danke getting us some cake ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

22 May 2017
 @Danke 

Come celebrate with us seamen.




*NATIONAL MARITIME DAY*

https://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/...me-day-may-22/ 

National Maritime Day is observed annually in the United States on May 22.  Created to recognize the maritime industry National Maritime Day also honors America’s Merchant Marines for their contributions and sacrifices for our country.   Special acknowledgment is given to ships and seafarers that have held a prominent place in our nation’s history.

As one of the oldest industries, it has time-honored traditions and a rich and full history. Celebrations and ceremonies around the country will recognize the people our maritime nation depends on.  Each year the Department of Transporation holds a national ceremony in Washinton D.C. There is a national ceremony in Washington D.C. at the Department of Transportation headquarters.

----------


## Danke

> 22 May 2017
>  @Danke 
> 
> Come celebrate with us seamen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL MARITIME DAY*
> ...


You blew your wad too soon, toady is the 18th.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You blew your wad too soon, toady is the 18th.


Just getting ready...making preparations.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is Danke getting us some cake ?


I hope so. I love cake.

----------


## oyarde

May 20 in History , 526 Earthquake in Antochia & Syria kills 300k , 685 the Picts win the Battle of Dun  Nechtain  , 1520 Massacre of the Festival of Toxcati takes place as the evil Spanairds attempt to conquer the Aztechs . 1631 City of Magburg , Germany is seized by the evil Catholics whom kill everyone .

----------


## oyarde

May 21 in History , 878 Syracuse , Sicily abandoned by the lazy Byzantines is  captured after siege by the evil muslim caliphate  Aghlabids , 1758 10 year old Mary Campbell was taken by the Lenape .

----------


## oyarde

May 22 in History  , 334 Alexander The Great's Macedonian Army defeats the Persians at The Battle of The Granicus River near the original site of the city of Troy , Alexander gets half of Asia Minor . 1370 Brussels Massacre , 20 members of the 8 Jewish families in Brussels are murdered ( burned ) the others are banished and all property stolen by the evil Christians who then call it a miracle . 1804 Lewis & Clark and the Corps of Discovery depart St Charles , Mo . , 1570 first Atlas is published with 70 maps . 1807 Grand Jury indicts Aaron Burr on Treason . 1848 slavery was abolished in Martinique , 1927 Xining , China 200k die in Earthquake , 1941 British take Fallujah , 1964 LBJ  launches the not so great society  , 1973 Nixon confesses to cover up .

----------


## oyarde

May 23 in history , in a huge fraud The Battle of Clavijo is made to look to have happened in 844 but never occurred , the Cult of St James in Spain evidently having too much time on hand .  ( Never trust a Spanaird ) , 1701 Captain Kidd hung in London , 1934 Bonnie & Clyde killed in Bienville Parish , La . 1945 Himmler commits suicide ,1948 the US Consul- General is assassinated in Jerusalem , 2006 Mount Cleveland erupts .

----------


## oyarde

May 24 in History , 15 BC Germanicus is born , 1218 the doomed 5th crusade leaves Acre for Egypt , 1830 " Mary had a little lamb " is first published , later made great again by Stevie Ray Vaughan . 1935 first baseball night game is played in Cincinnati , 1967 Egypt imposes blockade on Israel , 1991 Operation Solomon , Israel evacuates Ethiopian Jews to Israel , 1994 Four men are convicted of bombing the World Trade Center in NY.

----------


## oyarde

A killer whale has a brain four times larger than Dankes . Is it because it is native american ?

----------


## Lamp

May 24 in History. 1948 – Arab–Israeli War: Egypt captures the Israeli kibbutz of Yad Mordechai, but the five-day effort gives Israeli forces time to prepare enough to stop the Egyptian advance a week later.

----------


## oyarde

May 25 in History , 1521 Martin Luther is declared an Outlaw ,1837 Rebels of Lower Canada rebel against the British , 1895 Oscar Wilde gets two years prison for conviction of man sex .1968 Gateway Arch in St Louis is dedicated , 1997 Military Coup in Sierra Leone , 2011 Danke attends last Oprah show , 2013 Maoist rebels go on killing spree in India .

----------


## oyarde

May 26 in History 1637 Pequot village in Ct attacked by the English , 500 Pequot killed . 1736 Battle of Akia at the present day site of Tupelo  , 1930 Indian Removal Act passed by congress. 1865 Confederate General Smith surrenders in Gavelston  , last of the Generals to surrender . 1896 Charles Dow publishes the first Dow Jones avg. , 1897 Dracula is published ,1923 first Le Mans race.

----------


## oyarde

May 27 in history , War of 1812 , in 1813 , the British , badly outnumbered 4 to 1 were unable to hold Ft George , 1896 East St Louis tornado kills 255 , 1907 Bubonic Plague outbreak in San Francisco  , 1930 , Chrysler building at 1046 feet opens in NY as tallest building , 1941 La Paradis  Massacre ,  1930 Federal Securities Act becomes law , 1933 Disney releases Three Little Pigs cartoon , 1960 , I may have been around Turkey ,1971 the Bagbati Massacre by the Pakistani Army as they murdered 300 unarmed Hindu civilians before the burning , looting and raping began .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

For May 28 in history , 1754 Battle of Jumonville Glen in what is now Fayette County , Pennsylvania . It was the first engagement of that war . 1996 President Clintons business partners are found guilty of fraud . 1999 The Last Supper by Da Vinci is put back on display in Milan after restoration .

----------


## oyarde

Today is the Indy 500 Parade . Danke is missing out on a lot of marriage prospects by not being there  . I was hoping by now there would be some little Dankes I could put to work around here in the summer . We can call it Camp so they know they are supposed to be having fun . Best float so far in the Parade is the Chinese Year of The Rooster float .

----------


## oyarde

May 29 in history , 1167 Battle of Monte Porzio , 1453 the fall of Constantinople bringing an end to the Byzantine empire , 1733 Quebec City , the evil Canadians uphold the right to enslave natives  ( No Quarter for dirty Canadians here ), 1780 Battle of Waxhaws British troops kill surrendered Continentals ( Never Surrender ) , 1864 Emperor Maximillian arrives in Mexico , 1886 first ad for Coca Cola in the Atlanta Journal , 1993 Miss Sarajevo beauty pageant .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , in the 101st running of the Indianapolis 500 , the greatest spectacle in racing , for the first time a Japanese driver wins . Hondas take six of top first 8 spots . Castroneves finishes Second , Rookie Jones in third .

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


Reminds me of that injun from F-Troop.

----------


## Suzanimal

> May 29 in history , 1167 Battle of Monte Porzio , 1453 the fall of Constantinople bringing an end to the Byzantine empire , 1733 Quebec City , the evil Canadians uphold the right to enslave natives  ( No Quarter for dirty Canadians here ), 1780 Battle of Waxhaws British troops kill surrendered Continentals ( Never Surrender ) , 1864 Emperor Maximillian arrives in Mexico , *1886 first ad for Coca Cola in the Atlanta Journal* , 1993 Miss Sarajevo beauty pageant .

----------


## oyarde

May 30 , the 150th day of the year  , 215 Days remaining  . In history , AD 70 Siege of Jerusalem , the Romans breach the second wall all defenders retreat to the first wall . The Romans will cut down every tree in a 15 Klick radius to build a berm . 1381 Peasants Revolt in England , 1539 De Soto lands at Tampa Bay with 600 soldiers with the goal of stealing gold , 1806 Andrew Jackson kills Charles Dickinson in a duel in Adairville , Kentucky . The bullet Jackson was hit with lodged near his heart and remained there causing him much pain and likely making a man with a poor disposition worse . Dickinson , an expert shot should have killed him . 1868 Decoration Day ( Memorial Day ) is observed as a National Holiday for the first time , instituted by Commander in Chief of The Grand Army of the Republic John Alexander Logan . 1899 Pearl Heart robs a stagecoach 30 miles South of Globe , Az . 1911 The Marmon Wasp and Ray Harroun win the first Indianapolis 500 . 1922 the Lincoln Memorial is dedicated . 1937 Chicago , The Memorial Day Massacre as police gun down  ten labor demonstrators . 1958 Two Unknown soldiers  ( WW 2 & Korea ) are buried at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier at Arlington . 2013 Nigeria passes law against same sex marriage .

----------


## Lamp



----------


## oyarde

May of 1896 , Dankes ancestor from New Hampshire , H. H. Holmes died in Pennsylvania , hanged until dead at the Philly County Prison . Ten years prior he had moved to Minneapolis . Serial killer .

----------


## Suzanimal

May 31st is...

National Macaroon Day 
Speak in Complete Sentences Day 
What You Think Upon Grows Day (I know what I'm going to be thinking upon)
Necrotizing Fasciitis Day (I dunno what this is but it sounds gross)

----------


## oyarde

May 31 in History , 455 Emperor Maximus is stoned to death while leaving Rome , 1223 Mongol invasion of the Cumans , Battle of Kalka River ( Ukraine ) , Mongols killed all who surrendered ( never surrender ) . 1866 Fenian invasion of Canada , the Gaels cross the Niagara River at Buffalo to attack Ft Erie in Canada , 1879 Gilmore's Gardens are renamed Madison Square Garden in NY and opened . 1889  Johnstown Flood , over 2200 or more die in 60 feet of water as dam breaks , 1921 Tulsa Race Riots , maybe 300 dead . 1927 last Ford Model T rolls off the line , 1941 UK completes reoccupation of Iraq , 1977 Trans Alaska Pipeline System completed .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

I believe Ronnie Wood of the Rolling Stones turns 70 tomorrow , that will make him the youngest member of the Rolling Stones on tour in Europe this summer . One of my Grand Daughters has a Birthday tomorrow too .

----------


## oyarde

June 1 in history , 193 Roman Emperor Didius Julianus is assassinated , 1495 Monk John Cor records the first known batch of Scotch , 1535 Ottomans are expelled from Tunis , 1660 the evil Mass. residents hang Mary Dyer , 1733 Wolraad  Woltemade  rescues 14 sailors at the Cape of Good Hope from a sunken ship by riding his horse 7 times into the sea , he drowns on his 8th attempt , 1813 James Lawrence , mortally wounded gives the order " Don't give up the ship " . 1918 WW 1 , Battle of Belleau Wood ,1929 first conference of Communist Parties of Latin America meets , 1979 Rhodesia begins decline .

----------


## oyarde

> 


Oyarde Day is June 05 , if you get me a pre paid Visa card in the mail tomorrow I should get it in time to buy some beers .

----------


## oyarde

I think today is the 50th anniversary of Sgt. Peppers .

----------


## oyarde

June 02 in History , 455 Sack of Rome , Vandals are in the city for two weeks . 1763 Pontiacs Rebellion , Chippewa capture Ft Michilimackinac at the site of present day Mackinaw  City , 1835 P.T. Barnum and his circus start first tour of the US . 1866 the Irish invaders defeat the Canadians at Ridgeway and Ft Erie , 1924 Coolidge signs the Indian Citizen Act , 1967 Beatles 8th album released in the US , Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band .1997 Tim Mcveigh convicted on 15 counts of murder and conspiracy .

----------


## Danke

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nA0bTp677gk

----------


## oyarde

I hope everyone enjoyed national donut day today as much as I.

----------


## oyarde

June 03 in History , 1781 Jack Jouett begins his midnight ride to warn Jefferson , 1861 Union forces rout the confederates in Barbour County Virginia ,1866 the Fenians are driven out of Ft Erie , 1885 last military engagement on canadian soil , Cree Chief Big Bear escapes the mounties , 1916 National Defense Act  passed bringing the National Guard to 450,000 men , 1940 Luftwaffe bombs Paris , Battle of Dunkirk ends with the Allies in full retreat , 1941 Wermacht razes Greek village Kandanos murdering 180 civilians , 1943 L.A, Zoot Suit Riots .

----------


## Danke



----------


## Suzanimal

June 3rd is also National Repeat Day and National Bubbly Day

----------


## oyarde

I heard a rumor the Obamas spent 8.1 million on a home in DC that would appraise at 6.2 million . Great job america.

----------


## oyarde

Do you know what other nations are not part of the Paris climate agreement ? Syria and Nicaragua . That gives us three .

----------


## oyarde

June 04 in History , 1411 King Charles grants the monopoly for the ripening of Roquefort cheese to the people of Roquefort. 1561 The steeple of St Pauls in London , a medieval cathedral is destroyed by fire from lightening and not rebuilt . 1745 the Battle of Hohenfriedberg ( I have drank beer there ) . 1825 General Lafayette speaks in Buffalo , the square later named for him , 1862 Confederates retreat from Ft Pillow , Union takes Memphis .1912 Mass. sets first minimum wage ,1928 Japanese Agents assassinate the President of China , 1939 ship carrying 963 jewish refugees is denied entry in Florida being forced to return to Europe  where more than 200 of those will later die in death camps . 1942 The Battle of Midway begins as Jap Admiral Nagumo orders the attack, 1944 Allies take Rome , US Navy takes first boat at sea of that century by capturing german u boat U 505. Terry Nichols is given life in prison for OK City bombing.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was so excited about Donuts, I forgot yesterday was National Gun Violence Awareness Day. It's okay, I guess. My gun generally isn't violent. Mostly, it just lays there. Plus, you're suppose to wear orange and that's not my color. I think the only orange article of clothing I have is the goofy safety vest Mr Animal bought me to take night runs in because he was afraid I'd get hit by a car.

----------


## Lamp

> National Gun Violence Awareness Day.

----------


## oyarde

June 05 in History , in one of the more important days of the year is Oyarde Day  .

----------


## oyarde

Also , June 05 in History ,  1829 HMS Pickle captures the armed slave ship  Valadora off the coast of Cuba , 1862 Treaty of Saigon is signed with France claiming parts of South Vietnam , the guerrilla leader Dinh defies the Emperor and fights on against the europeans . 1864 Union wins Battle of Piedmont ( Va ) taking 1k confederate prisoners. 1915 Denmark amends constitution allowing women to vote , 1917 WW 1 conscription begins in the US Army called Army registration day . 1933 US Congress abrogates the gold standard nullifying the right of creditors to demand payment in gold ( Oyardes family no longer sells anything to the govt ) , 1946 fire at the La Salle Hotel in Chicago kills 61. Shame you never got to see the bar and dining room , finest in the midwest . Two sailors saved 27  .

----------


## Danke

> June 05 in History , in one of the more important days of the year is Oyarde Day  .


It is June 5 where I am sitting and I can see your ancestral lands.

----------


## oyarde

> It is June 5 where I am sitting and I can see your ancestral lands.


I hope you have a fine Longhouse for the evening . As such a generous Sagamore , I currently only claim everything east of the Wabash River and South of the White  River that is west of ohio.

----------


## oyarde

June 06 in history  , this is Swedish national day dating to 1523 , 1749 the Conspiracy of The Slaves of Malta is discovered , tipped of by a Jewish coffee shop owner , all 138 muslim slaves linked to the plot were executed and the jew given a pension . 1762 the British begin the siege of Havana , 1808 Napoleon's Brother is crowned King of Spain , 1813 , War of 1812 , Battle of Stoney Creek a British Force of 700 defeats an american force twice that size , the british a high amount of wounded due to the US 25th Inf using buckshot . 1832 the June Rebellion in Paris is put down by the National Guard , 1844 the YMCA is founded in London . 1889 The Great Seattle fire destroys all of downtown Seattle , 1918 US Marine Corps suffers worst ever daily casualties trying to recapture the Woods at Chateau Thierry . 1932  in the Revenue Act of 1932 the first gas tax is put in place at 1 cent per gallon , 1933 first drive in theatre opens in Camden , NJ .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

> I was under the impression she was a socialist who supported eugenics. o_O


She is on the Alabama state quarter . I would have gone with Chief Tuskaloosa who tried to kill the evil de Sota . Another reason Alabama will not be great again .

----------


## oyarde

June 9 in history , AD 68 , Roman Emperor Nero commits suicide starting the civil war , 721 the Moors are defeated at the Battle of Toulouse , saving france from the invading muslim hoard in an attempt to march to the Atlantic and spread evil.1650 the Harvard Corporation , administrative board at Harvard is established as the first american corporation , ( Danke was not invited there ) . 1815 Luxembourg declares independence . 1923 Bulgarias military takes over govt in a coup .1934 Donald Duck makes his debut .

----------


## Suzanimal

June 9th is also
National Sex Day
and
National Marriage Day

lol

----------


## oyarde

June 10 in history . 1692 Salem witch trials , Briget Bishop is hanged for sorcery at Gallows Hill near Salem by the evil and ignorant barbarian people in the evil state of Mass . 1805 First Barbary War ,  Pasha Yusaf  Karamanli signs a treaty ending the hostilities between Tripoli and the US , Tripoli had declared war on the US in 1801 when Jefferson refused the extortion payment of a quarter million , Battle of Derna being the deciding factor , 1838 Myall Creek Massacre , 28 to 30 Aboriginal Australians murdered , after two trials , 7 of the 11 evil  immigrants ( 10 Europeans and 1 African , all previous convicts ) are found guilty and hanged by the neck until dead . As this was the only massacre ( common occurrences ) where the evil convicts were punished in australia it is certain they thought the murderous deeds would be overlooked . 1871 Captain Tilton leads 109 Marines in a naval attack on Han River Forts in Korea. 1898 US Marines land on Cuba , 1924 the Italian Socialist leader is kidnapped and killed by italian Fascists . 1935 , three year war between Bolivia and Paraguay ends ,1942 Nazis burn Czech village of Lidice . 1967 Six Day War ends , Israel & Syria sign treaty . 1999 NATO suspends air strikes in Kosovo .

----------


## oyarde

June 11 in history ,  1184 BC , The Trojan War , Troy is sacked and burned , 786 uprising in Mecca , 1770 James Cook runs aground on the Great Barrier Reef , 1775 Revolutionary Wars first naval engagement , 1776 Continental Congress selects Committee of Five to draft a declaration of Independence , 1805 Detroit burns down , 1920 Republican Party leaders are at the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago , 1937 Stalin executes 8 Army leaders , 1964 WW 2 Vet Walter Seifert of Cologne Germany ran amok in an elementary school killing 2 teachers and 8 children with a lance and a flame thrower , 2001 Tim McVeigh is executed .

----------


## oyarde

June 12 in history , 910 Battle of Augsburg , Hungarians defeat the East Frankish by using one of Oyardes favorites , the fake retreat tactic , 1772 , French explorer Marc Joseph Marion du Fresne and 26 of his men are killed and eaten by Maori in New Zealand , 1775 General Gage declares martial law in Mass. and offers amnesty to any colonials who lay down arms except Adams & Hancock who will be hanged regardless . 1944 101st Airborne takes the town of Carentan , 1963 Medgar Evers murdered by lowlife Byron De La Beckwith , 1964 Nelson Mandela sentenced to life in prison , 1967 supreme court finds state laws prohibiting interracial marriage to be unconstitutional . 1991 Sri Lankan Army murders 150 Tamil civilians , 1994 Nicole Brown Simpson and Ron Goldman are murdered outside Simpsons home , 1999 new operation begins in Kosovo , Joint Guardian.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

June 13 in history , 194 days to Christmas , Danke should be getting me something good this yr . 313 Edict of Milan , freedom of religion granted throughout the Roman Empire . 1774 , Rhode Island bans the importation of slaves , 1805 ahead of the expedition ,Meriwether Lewis and four scouts sight the great falls of the Missouri River, 1944 Germans launch a counter attack on Carentan , 1970 last Beatles US No. 1 song on the chart ,1977 James Earl Ray is recaptured after escaping prison , Charles The Bald and Charles The Fat , both holy roman emperors are born in  823 & 839 .

----------


## Suzanimal

Today is H. W. Bush's birthday. He's 93. How is that evil bastard still alive?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Today is H. W. Bush's birthday. He's 93. How is that evil bastard still alive?


He's been draining all the spare children David Rockefeller had left over when he died ...

----------


## oyarde

June 14 in history , Flag Day , Birthday of the US Army ( 1775)  , There are 200 days remaining in the year, 1158 Munich is founded by Henry The Lion on the Isar River , 1285 in The Second Mongol Invasion of VietNam , most of the invading Mongol fleet is destroyed in battle , 1404 Welsh rebel leader allies himself with France against the English King , 1618 first Dutch newspaper printed in Amsterdam , 1789 Bounty mutiny survivors , Captain Bligh and 18 others  reach Timor after a 4,600 mile voyage in an open boat , 1800 French Army defeats the Austrians in Northern Italy at the Battle of Morengo and reconquers Italy . the Austrians effectively lost 14k of 31k troops and 40 guns even though they started with a 100 gun to 24 gun advantage, the French lost 5600 troops. 1807 the French defeat the Russians at the Battle of Friedland in Poland . 1830 the French invade Algiers for colonization with 34k troops . 1846 ungrateful white immigrants in Sonoma California start a rebellion against Mexico . 1872 trade unions become legal in Canada . 1900 Hawaii becomes a territory , 1907 women are granted the right to vote in Norway , 1937 Pennsylvania celebrates Flag Day as a State Holiday , 1940 728 Polish become first prisoners at Auschwitz  ,1941 first major wave of murders and mass deportations by the evil Russians starts in Lithuania , Estonia & Latvia. 1944 after repeated attempts the British Army fails to take Caen (from the wicked germans ) , burial place of William The Conqueror , nine miles inland from the Channel . 1954 Ike signs a bill putting God in the Pledge of Allegiance . Ike was the last US president to ever take in as much revenue that was spent .

----------


## oyarde

June 15 in History , 763 Assyrians record a solar eclipse , 1389 Battle of Kosovo the Ottomans defeat the Serbs and Bosnians  , 1502 Columbus lands on Martinique on his fourth voyage , 1667 first human blood transfusion , 1670 the first stone of the Fort on Malta is laid ,1844 Charles Goodyear receives a patent for vulcanization , 1896 tsunami in Japan kills 22k , 1944 Battle of Saipan , 1970 Charles Manson goes on trial , 1972 Red Army Faction co commander is captured , 1991 Philippines volcano erupts killing 800 , 1996 IRA detonates a truck bomb in Manchester , 2014 Pakistan launches operation against North Waziristan .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> June 9th is also
> National Sex Day
> and
> National Marriage Day
> 
> lol

----------


## Suzanimal

Who else has started preparing for National HVAC Day next week?

----------


## oyarde

> Who else has started preparing for National HVAC Day next week?


It should be cancelled until it can be determined how much of the decline of america belongs to those people . Without AC  all of the worst cities in america South of Where the Arkansas River meets the Mississippi River would be of no consequence .

----------


## oyarde

June 16 in history ,  normally falling on a Tue or Thurs and traditionally the day Danke would start summer school . 1795 The First Battle of Groix , 1884 first Roller Coaster opens in Coney Island , NY , 1897 , Hawaii is annexed into the US ,1903 Ford Motor Co is incorporated , 1933 National Industrial Recovery Act is passed , 1940 Communist govt is installed in Lithuania , 1944 South Carolina kills 14 yr old George Stinney  Jr. at 14 youngest ever executed in america .

----------


## Suzanimal

> It should be cancelled until it can be determined *how much of the decline of america belongs to those people* . Without AC  all of the worst cities in america South of Where the Arkansas River meets the Mississippi River would be of no consequence .




I live in the south, HVAC Tech's are heroes. My HVAC guy gave me a sweet discount on a new unit. I got a cash discount and got him down another 300.00 for not "worrying about a receipt" *wink*, a gallon of chicken wing sauce, and a rooted hydrangea cutting. His wife loves my hydrangeas.

----------


## Danke

> I live in the south, HVAC Tech's are heroes. My HVAC guy gave me a sweet discount on a new unit. I got a cash discount and got him down another 300.00 for not "worrying about a receipt" *wink*, a gallon of chicken wing sauce, and a rooted hydrangea cutting. His wife loves my hydrangeas.


Reported

----------


## oyarde

June 17 in history , 1244 24 wagon loads of Jewish manuscripts are burnt in Paris , 1462 ( one of Dankes great Uncles ), Vlad the Impaler attempts the assassination of Mehmed 2 forcing him to  retreat from Wallachia , 1579 Sir Francis Drake claims Nova Albion ( california ) for England , 1673 french explorers Marquette & Joliet explore and chart the mississippi River  ( Joliet prison closed in 2002 ), 1775 colonists inflict heavy casualties on the british at the Battle of Bunker Hill . 1876 Battle of the Rosebud , in an extrordinary effort to make america great again , 1500 Sioux and Cheyenne warriors under Crazy Horse beat back General Crooks men at Rosebud Creek in Montana Territory , 1877 Battle of White Bird Canyon ,  Nez Perce defeat the US Cavalry in Idaho Territory showing douchebags everywhere how to make america great , 1885 Statue of Liberty arrives at New York , 1898 US Naval Hospital Corps  is established , 1930 Pres. Hoover signs Smoot - Hawley Tariff Act , 1933 Union Station Massacre in Kansas City Missouri , 1987 the dusky seaside sparrow becomes extinct , once tasty and abundant along the St Johns river in florida its breeding grounds were destroyed by works around kennedy space center of flooding and draining to control mosquitos for the weak race of people there .

----------


## oyarde

June 18 in history , 1053 Battle of Civitate  , Pope Leos troops are routed by Norman Count Humphreys cavalry , 1778 British troops abandon Philadelphia ( nobody can ever get out of there fast enough ) , 1812 James Madison signs the US declaration of War on the United Kingdom , 1815 The Battle of Waterloo results in the defeat of Napoleon . 1873 Susan B Anthony is fined 100 dollars for attempting to vote in the 1872 Presidential election. In 1979 , 1980 , 1981 and 1999 she will be on the US dollar coin . 1900 Empress Dowager Cixi of China orders all foreigners killed including every diplomat and family. 1923 Checker Taxi puts first taxi on the street , 1965 US starts using b 52 bombers in Vietnam .

----------


## oyarde

June 19 in history , 1269 King Louis of France orders all jews found in public without an identifying yellow badge to be fined ten livres of silver . The Livre was instituted by Charlemagne who was king in 768 , 1306 Bruces Scottish Army is defeated at the Battle of Methven ,1586 weak english colonists leave Roanoke . 1816 Battle of Seven Oaks , the Northwest Company and Hudson Bay Company fight it out near present day Winnipeg , with the help of the Metis Indians an easy victory for the Northwest Company in a fight that started with typical theft by the lowly white man of the Hudson Bay Company in stealing Pemmican from the Metis . The Metis called the site Frog Plain . 1846 first baseball game in New Jersey with the New York baseball Club winning 23 - 1 , 1862 US Congress prohibits slavery in the US , 1865 slaves in evil Gavelston Texas are finally informed of freedom , 1867 Maximillian 1 is executed by firing squad in Mexico , 1910 First Fathers Day is celebrated in Spokane , Washington , 1964 Civil Rights Act passes after an 83 day filibuster in the senate.2012 Assange requests asylum in London's Ecuadorian Embassy.

----------


## oyarde

June 20 in history , 451 Battle of Chalons  , Attila the Hun retreats the following day . 1631 The Sack of Baltimore , Irish village of Baltimore is attacked by Algerian Pirates , as many as nearly 240 slaves taken back to the Barbary Coast only three would ever return home and Baltimore was abandoned fore decades . 1840 Samuel Morse receives a patent for a telegraph , 1863 West Virginia is admitted as a state , 1877 Canadians get first commercial telephone service in Hamilton Ontario , 1887 Victoria terminal , railstation in Bombay opens , 1893 Lizzie Borden is acquitted , 1940 Italy invades France , 1943 Detroit Race Riot breaks out and lasts three more days , 1944 experimental V 2 rocket reaches outer space , 1959 Hurricane hits Canadian Gulf of St Lawrence killing 35 , 1975 Jaws is released in the US .

----------


## Suzanimal

June 20th is...

New Identity Day (I have enough personalities, I don't need another one)
American Eagle Day (I'll watch an eagle cam while I'm eating my yogurt)
Plain Yogurt Day (I'm going to have coconut yogurt)
World Refugee Day ( How the hell do you celebrate that one? Hug a refugee?)
National Hike with a Geek Day (That's awfully specific.)



   @Dr.3D and   @William Tell

We have to get the gang back together again on Wednesday the 21st - it's World Giraffe Day!!! Yay!!!

----------


## oyarde

June 21 in history , June 21 usually marks the summer solstice in the northern hemisphere . 533 The Byzantine fleet sails out of Constantinople to attack the Vandals in Africa, 1529 French forces are driven from Northern Spain . 1864 Civil War , The Battle of Jerusalem Plank Road begins , ( Petersburg , Va. ) about 3600 casualties by the end of the day for the two armies, 1898 US takes Guam from Spain , 1900 China declares war on the US , Britain , Germany , France and Japan . 1919 Canadian police fire a volley into unemployed War Veterans killing two in winnipeg . 1930 one year conscription starts in France , 1942 Jap sub surfaces at the Columbia River in Oregon firing 17 shells on Ft Stevens ( today Oregon would surrender ) , 1970 Penn Central declares bankruptcy in what is then the largest ever corporate bankruptcy, 1982 John Hinckley is found not guilty by reason of insanity , 2006 Plutos newly discovered moons are named ( not after Danke ) .

----------


## oyarde

June 22 in History , 1593 Battle of Sisak Christians defeat the Ottomans , 1783 a poisonous cloud from an Icelandic volcano reaches Le Havre , France , 1839  three Cherokees are assassinated for signing the Treaty of New Ochota . 1918 Hammond Circus Train Wreck in Hammond , In kills 86 and injures 127 , 1922 Herrin Massacre ( 19 strikebreakers and three union minors die ) , 1941 Nazis invade the Soviet Union . 1944 Roosevelt signs the GI Bill , 1969 the Cuyahoga River catches fire in Cleveland ( I was there ) , 1990 Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled in Berlin , Elizabeth Warren and Cindy Lauper born  ( 1949 & 1953 ) .

----------


## oyarde

June 23 in history . 1280 , Battle of Moclin Granada defeats Spain , 1305 Peace Treaty signed between the French & Flemish , 1565 The Ottoman Navy Admiral dies in the Great Siege of Malta , 1611 Henry Hudson , his son & seven crew are set adrift in an open boat by a mutinous crew in Hudson Bay never to be heard from again . 1683 William Penn signs a peace treaty with the Lenni Lenape ( Indians ) , 1713 the French of Acadia are given one year to swear allegiance to Britain or leave Nova Scotia , 1758 British troops defeat French forces at the Battle of Krefeld in Germany . 1760 Battle of Landeshut Austria defeats Prussia , 1780 Battle of Springfield ( New Jersey ). 1794 Empress of Russia gives Jews permission to settle in Kiev . 1810 John Jacob Astor forms the Pacific Fur Company , 1887 first Canadian national park . 1917 Babe Ruth ( Pitching )ejected from the game for punching the Umpire . 1940 Adolf Hitler takes a three hour tour of Paris in his only visit to the city .

----------


## oyarde

June 24 in history , 217 BC , the Romans are ambushed and defeated by Hannibal at The Batte of Lake Trasimene , 637 Battle of Moira , largest Battle in Ireland , 972 first Polish victory in Battle of Cedynia . 1374 sudden outbreak of St Johns Dance in Aachen Germany causes people to jump , twitch and hallucinate in the streets before collapsing from exhaustion .1497 John Cabot lands on Newfoundland in what is thought to be first european exploration there since the Vikings were wiped out . 1535 the Anabaptist state of Munster is conquered and disbanded , 1597 first Dutch voyage to Java , 1813 Battle of Beaver Dams , US Army defeated by Indians and british , 400 Warriors and 50 British soldiers wipe out over 600 american troops with 537 being killed , wounded or captured  ( Mohawks showing New Yorkers how to be Great ). 2012 Lonesome George , last of a subspecies of a once delicious and numerous Galapagos tortoise dies .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

June 25 in history , 1876 Battle of The Little Bighorn , losing 31 Warriors the Dakota , Lakota , Northern Cheyenne and Arapaho kill  268 , wound 49 ( 6 die of wounds ) of the 647 troops present of the 7th Cav Regt . This Regt eight years prior had been involved in the attack and massacre of many woman and children of the Southern Cheyenne of Black Kettles village on the Washita River commanded by Custer who was known to these Indians and  a known murderer . 1910 US Congress passes the Mann Act in an effort to curb activities at a later date by Danke . 1913 american Civil War Veterans begin arriving at The Great Reunion of 1913 . 1940 France surrenders to Germany , 1950 the Korean war begins as the evil North invades the South , 1984 Prince releases Purple Rain  , I think I was in Berlin.

----------


## oyarde

June 26 in history , 1243 Mongols defeat the Turks  at The Battle of Kose Dag , 1407 Ulrich Von Jungingen becomes Grand Master of Teutonic Knights , 1460 Richard Neville ( Earl of Warwick ) and the Earl of March land in England with a Rebel Army and march on London . 1522 Ottomans begin the second siege of Rhodes . 1723 after cannon bombardment Baku surrenders to the Russians. 1740 Free Blacks , Indians and some Spanish defeat the British @ Ft Mose near St Augustine. 1794 first successful military use of aircraft at the Battle of Fleurus .1870 Christmas is declared a Fed holiday .1917 American Expeditionary Forces arrive @ France, 1918 Battle of Belleau Wood . 1924 after 8 years , american occupation of Dominican Republic ends , 1927 another roller coaster opens on Coney Island , 1948 first supply flights start in response to Berlin Blockade , 1975 two FBI agents are killed on Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in South Dakota . The Pine Ridge also includes the sight of the Wounded Knee Massacre which resulted in the death of 200 women and children courtesy of 7th Cav  ( Dec 1890).

----------


## oyarde

June 27 in history , ( 180 days to Christmas ) , 1556 13 Protestants are burned at the stake near London for beliefs . 1844 Joseph Smith and his Brother are killed by a mob at a Carthage , Illinois Jail , 1864 Confederate forces defeat Union forces at The Battle of Kennesaw Mountain , 1941 launch by Romanian authorities to murder 14k Jews . 1950 US decides to send troops to Korea , 1952 Guatemala passes Decree 900 ordering the redistribution of land , 1971 after three years of operation Filmore East closes in NY city . 1974 Nixon visits the soviet union , 2007 Tony Blair resigns . Birthday of Paul Mauser ( german weapon designer ) ( 1838 ) , Dick The Bruiser ( 1929) , only Green Bay Packer I ever hung out with .

----------


## oyarde

June 26 , 1977 Elvis last concert in Indianapolis at Market Square Arena .

----------


## Suzanimal

National Sunglasses Day

----------


## oyarde

June 28 in history ,1098  First fighters of the First Crusade defeat the great soldier of Mosul , Kerbogha at Antioch . 1360 the 10th Nasrid King of Granada takes over after killing his brother the 9th king , 1745 New England colonial Army captures the French fortifications at Louisbourg . 1776 Battle of Sullivan Island ends with American victory , also 1776 General Washingtons body guard , Private Hickey  ( previously Sgt ) is hanged for mutiny and sedition. They also were the payroll guard .He was found guilty of passing bad money in New York . Thomas Hickey was an Irishman who served in the British Army ( personal assistant to a British Major General in 7 Years War ) . 1865 Army of the Potomac is disbanded  .1880 Ned Kelly is captured , 1894 Labor Day becomes an official holiday , 1919 Treaty signed ending WW 1 , 1922 Irish Civil War begins , 1942 Nazis begin offensive against Russia .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

Today is National Ice cream Day and Kroger has their Deluxe on sale for .99 - today only.

https://kroger.softcoin.com/programs...715_ENTERPRISE

----------


## oyarde

> Today is National Ice cream Day and Kroger has their Deluxe on sale for .99 - today only.
> 
> https://kroger.softcoin.com/programs...715_ENTERPRISE


Excellent.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Excellent.


Yep. At my store they let you get 5 cartons. I picked Pretzel Crunch, Chocolate Cookie Crumble, Butter Pecan (my personal favorite - I love old man ice cream), Pralines and Caramel, and Artisanal Vanilla. I guess that means it's extra fancy. 
The store was a mad house. I had to abandon my cart to even get close to the ice cream. Luckily, it only had lettuce in it and by the looks of the crowd, I figured my lettuce was safe.

----------


## oyarde

July 18 in history , 477  BC Romans defeated  at Battle of Cremera , 390 BC Romans defeated by Gauls at Battle of Allia , AD 64 Rome burns for 6 days destroying half the city , 1806 , gunpowder magazine explodes in Malta killing 200 , 1863 Second Battle of Ft Wagner , the 54th Mass. lead the way and attempts an unsuccessful  assault on Ft Wagners Arty batteries . The Fort was later ( Sept ) abandoned by the confederates. Lack of provisions , the stench of the dead unbearable after 60 days of bombardment uncovered the mass graves of union dead and uncovered the confederate dead buried in the walls of the Fort . 1914 Congress establishes the aviation section of the Signal Corps giving aircraft a home in the US Army . 1925 Hitler publishes Mein Kampf  , 1942 The Beisfjord Massacre also 1942 germans test ME 262 using its jet engines for the first time , 1944 Tojo resigns , 1966 six days of riots begin in Cleveland , Ohio National Guard  activates 1700 troops  , 1969 Senator Ted Kennedy kills his passenger , 1982 286 Guatemalan peasants are slain , 2013 Govt of Detroit files Bankruptcy .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yep. At my store they let you get 5 cartons. I picked Pretzel Crunch, Chocolate Cookie Crumble, Butter Pecan (my personal favorite - I love old man ice cream), Pralines and Caramel, and Artisanal Vanilla. I guess that means it's extra fancy. 
> The store was a mad house. I had to abandon my cart to even get close to the ice cream. *Luckily, it only had lettuce in it and by the looks of the crowd, I figured my lettuce was safe*.

----------


## oyarde

July 19 in history , 939 Battle of Simancas , Moors are defeated by the King of Leon , 1817 Russian- American Company is defeated by Hawaii and forced to leave failing to conquer the Kingdom . 1702 ,Poles are defeated by Swedish Army at Battle of Klissow . 1845 New York City fire , 345 buildings burnt down in Manhattan , 1863 Buffington Island , Ohio  750 confederate Cavalry raiders under John Hunt Morgan are captured trying to cross the mighty Ohio River , eventually losing a total of 2000 men captured of a force of 2400 by 26 July . Called the Calico raid in Southern Indiana for confederate soldiers theft of cloth from local stores . 1943 Rome is heavily bombed by more than 500 Allied aircraft . 1952 Summer Olympics open in Finland , Danke was not invited . 1979 Sandinistas overthrow the govt of Nicaragua , 1980 Summer Olympics open in Moscow .

----------


## oyarde

July 20 in History , 1592 first japanese Invasion of Korea , Pyongyang is swarmed , 1810 Bogota declares independence from spain . 1864 Battle of Peachtree Creek , near Atlanta ,confederates under General Hood attack General Shermans union forces . Union forces were able to hold off the attack as they were well established after crossing the creek and there was no element of surprise , confederate casualties to exceed 2500. 1st Lt Frank D Baldwin of Co D 19th Michigan Inf would would later receive his first of two Medals of Honor for action that day . 1932 in D.C. police fire tear gas on WW 1 Veterans. 1934 police in Minneapolis fire on striking Teamsters truck drivers killing two and wounding 67 . 1940 Denmark leaves the League of nations , 1944 Hitler survives the assassination attempt by Col. Stauffenberg , this failure would lead to a purge of 20k germans killed or sent to concentration camps .1954 Head of West German secret service defects to east germany . 1964 Viet Cong make an attack in Cai Be killing 51 including 30 children and 10 other civilians .

----------


## oyarde

July 21 in history , 356 BC The Temple of Artemus is destroyed by arson , 1865 Springfield Missouri Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt , 1873 the James - Younger Gang rob a train  , 1944 First Day of the Battle of Guam , 1972 Bloody Friday , Provisional IRA detonates 22 bombs in Belfast killing 9 and injuring 130 .

----------


## Suzanimal

I checked the Windigo's Twitter account for any mention of our pasty white friend and found nothing. Surely Danke would be Twitter worthy.

----------


## oyarde

> I checked the Windigo's Twitter account for any mention of our pasty white friend and found nothing. Surely Danke would be Twitter worthy.


Will have to check with the unsavory on the dark net . I have been putting it off . Hoping he would escape .

----------


## oyarde

July 22 in history , 1499 Battle of Dornach , Swiss decisively defeat the Army of the Holy Roman Emperor , 1796 Cleveland is named after General Moses Cleaveland and thus The Mistake by The Lake begins in infamy , 1864 Battle of Atlanta  Gen John Bell Hood leads an unsuccessful attack against General Shermans men on Bald Hill , 1916 a bomb explodes on Market Street in San Francisco killing 10 during a parade . 1942 us govt begins compulsory gas rationing , 1943 Allies capture Palermo , 1944 Polish Committee of National Liberation publishes its communist manifesto , 1946 King David Hotel bombing in Jerusalem killing 91 , it was the first luxury hotel there built in 1932 .It had lovely a Olive Garden . 1976 Japan completes its last installment of reperations to the Philippines for War Crimes , 1992 Pablo Escobar escapes prison in Medellin. 2003 Saddams sons are killed in Iraq .

----------


## oyarde

Dali has been exhumed .

----------


## oyarde

July 23 in history , 1319 Knights Hospitaller Fleet scores a victory off the Coast of Chios against the Turks , 1903 Ford Motor Co sells its  first car . 1921 The Communist Party of China is founded . 1929 Fascist govt in Italy forbids the use of foreign words , to include Danke . 1936 The United Socialist Party of Catalonia is formed when the communist party and socialist party unite . 1942 Treblinka extermination camp is opened , also 1942 Bulgarian communist Leader is executed by firing squad . 1961 The Sadanista National Liberation Front is founded in Nicaragua , 1967 Detroit Riots , begin on 12th Street , kills 43 with 1400 buildings burnt . 1968 Glenville Shootout in Cleveland , afterwards riots for five days . 1995 Comet Hale - Bopp is discovered and seen with the naked eye a year later, Danke forms cult centered around any female callers to Art Bell , one of these later escaped to the Heavens Gate Cult in San Diego and lived next to Zippy .

----------


## Suzanimal

> July 23 in history , 1319 Knights Hospitaller Fleet scores a victory off the Coast of Chios against the Turks , 1903 Ford Motor Co sells its  first car . 1921 The Communist Party of China is founded . 1929 Fascist govt in Italy forbids the use of foreign words , to include Danke . 1936 The United Socialist Party of Catalonia is formed when the communist party and socialist party unite . 1942 Treblinka extermination camp is opened , also 1942 Bulgarian communist Leader is executed by firing squad . 1961 The Sadanista National Liberation Front is founded in Nicaragua , 1967 Detroit Riots , begin on 12th Street , kills 43 with 1400 buildings burnt . 1968 Glenville Shootout in Cleveland , afterwards riots for five days . 1995 Comet Hale - Bopp is discovered and seen with the naked eye a year later, *Danke forms cult centered around any female callers to Art Bell , one of these later escaped to the  in San Diego and lived next to Zippy .*


I used to listen to Coast to Coast Am on the way home from work back in the day. I never called in though. Right after that show, I listened to O'Neill Williams. He does a fishing and hunting radio show in Atlanta. 

I had a crazy ass cousin who joined a cult but I don't think he lived in San Diego. Last I heard, he was seen squattin' in an abandoned trailer on his daddy's old huntin' land. When his brother (my cousin Sammy) went to kick him out, he found a bunch of gibberish spray painted on the walls of the trailer and a pile of empty beer cans. He said it looked like cult stuff but Sammy is a holy roller and everything looks evil to him. I suppose Stacy could've just been drunk and bored but Sammy seems to think he's involved with a cult. I didn't argue because Sammy and I cut a deal behind his mama's back. I traded him my daddy's old lift chair for his mama's graham cracker cake recipe. She was one of those women who wouldn't share recipes so I had to wait until she got old and feeble and cut a deal with my cousin. Mr Animal thought it was a little underhanded of me but I tried being nice. I kissed that woman's ass for years trying to get that recipe but she was not being reasonable.

----------


## oyarde

> I used to listen to Coast to Coast Am on the way home from work back in the day. I never called in though. Right after that show, I listened to O'Neill Williams. He does a fishing and hunting radio show in Atlanta. 
> 
> I had a crazy ass cousin who joined a cult but I don't think he lived in San Diego. Last I heard, he was seen squattin' in an abandoned trailer on his daddy's old huntin' land. When his brother (my cousin Sammy) went to kick him out, he found a bunch of gibberish spray painted on the walls of the trailer and a pile of empty beer cans. He said it looked like cult stuff but Sammy is a holy roller and everything looks evil to him. I suppose Stacy could've just been drunk and bored but Sammy seems to think he's involved with a cult. I didn't argue because Sammy and I cut a deal behind his mama's back. I traded him my daddy's old lift chair for his mama's graham cracker cake recipe. She was one of those women who wouldn't share recipes so I had to wait until she got old and feeble and cut a deal with my cousin. Mr Animal thought it was a little underhanded of me but I tried being nice. I kissed that woman's ass for years trying to get that recipe but she was not being reasonable.


Your crazy cousin could be squatting in Dankes shed , someone could of told him how he is out of town all week .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Your crazy cousin could be squatting in Dankes shed , someone could of told him how he is out of town all week .


There's no tellin' with that fool. He once started a chicken business but he made a bad deal with the Chinese and ended up losing everything, including his wife. He was never the same after that. Probably why he joined the beer drinking hunting trailer vandalizing squatters cult.

----------


## Suzanimal

I think Danke is stuck in a glory hole. Should we send someone with a hose? That's what my dad used to do when the dogs got stuck together.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think Danke is stuck in a glory hole. Should we send someone with a hose? That's what my dad used to do when the dogs got stuck together.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## oyarde

July 24 in History , 1148 The Second Crusade , Louis VII of france begins the siege of Damascus  , 1487  citizens of Leeuwarden  Netherlands strike against the ban on foreign beer , 1701 Antoine de la Mothe Cadillac founds the trading post at Fort Pontchartrain  which will later become the cursed city of Detroit . When I was 16 I taught one of Lamothe's descendants to play soccer ( not in Detroit ) , 1814 (War of 1812 ) General Phineas Riall advances to the Niagara River to halt Jacob Browns american invaders  , 1823 slavery is abolished in Chile . 1847 after 17 months of travel Brigham Young arrives at the  Great Salt Lake Valley  which will become Salt Lake City , 1864 Battle of Kernstown , 1866 Tennessee becomes first state to be readmitted to the US , 1901 O. Henry is released from prison in Columbus Ohio after serving three years for bank embezzlement  . 1935 Dust Bowl heat wave reaches high of  109 degrees in Chicago , 1943 Operation Gomorrah begins , the continuous bombing of Hamburg by  British and Canadian planes at night and American planes in daylight . 1983 Pine Tar Incident , yankees cheat again .

----------


## oyarde

July 25 in history , 864 Edict of Pistres Charles the Bald orders measures against the vikings , 1567 Don Diego de Losada founds city Santiago de Leon de Caracas which will become modern Caracas , 1609 English ship Sea Venture is driven ashore on purpose at Bermuda to avoid sinking in a storm , a colony springs up there . The destination of the ship was virginia . 1722 Dummers War begins in the south of Maine  , 1759 French & Indian War british troops capture Fort Niagara from the french , 1788 Mozart completes Symphony No. 40 in G minor , 1814 War of 1812 american attack on canada is repulsed , 1853 infamous Californio bandit Jouquin Murrietta is killed , 1868 wyoming is  made a territory , 1917 income tax is introduced in canada , lowest bracket is 4 percent , highest is 25 percent . Introduced as a " temporary " measure . 1943 Mussolini is forced out of office by the Grand Council of Fascism  , 1945 atomic bomb detonated at Bikini Atoll  , 1965 Bob Dylan goes electric at the Newport Folk Festival . When The Grand Council of Fascism forces you out , clearly you are a $#@! up .

----------


## oyarde

First ever Pokemon Go festival in Chicago Saturday is a major flop , refunds issued . Local cell towers and servers could not handle traffic .Unlike the Great Sagamore of The Wabash pokemon go is not destined to be remembered in history .

----------


## oyarde

July 26 in history , 1756 french & Indian War siege of Louisbourg ends and the british take control of the Gulf of St Lawrence by defeating the french.1775 at the second congress groundwork is laid for Post Office , 1788 new york ratifies becoming the 11th state ,1941 in response to the Japanese occupation of French Indo China  President Roosevelt takes all japanese assets in the US . 1944 Soviets take Lviv Ukraine from the Nazis , only 300 of 160k jews living there survive the nazi occupation . 1945 Cruiser USS Indianapolis arrives at Tinian with parts for atomic bomb  also 1945 Labor Party in Britain defeats Churchill , 1947 CIA is created in National Security Act of 1947 , 1948 Truman signs order 9981 desegregating the military , 1951 Disney opens Alice In Wonderland in London , 1968 South Vietnamese opposition leader Dzu is sentenced to 5 years hard labor for advocating the formation of a coalition government to try and appease the communists to end the war . 2005 Bombay gets 39 inches of rain in 24 hours flooding kills 5k .

----------


## oyarde

July 27 in History , 1202 Georgia defeats the Sultanate of Rum , 1189 Friedrich Barbarossa arrives at the capital of the Serbian King during the Third Crusade,in 1190 he would drown in the river  Saleph and be put in a barrel of vinegar for preservation and eventually his bones buried in Tyre. 1549 Jesuit Priest Francis Xaviers ship reaches Japan , 1778 British and French fleets fight to a standoff , 1816 Battle of Negro Ft , us Navy cannonball blows the Forts powder magazine killing 275. 1857 Siege of Arrah  begins , 68 men hold out 8 days against 11, 000 . 1890 van Gogh shoots himself and dies two days later , 1900 Kaiser Wilhelm makes speach comparing Germans to Huns . 1919 Chicago Race Riot on the South Side , kills 38 . 1964 5k more US military advisors sent to south vietnam bringing the official total to 21k .

----------


## Suzanimal

> 1202 Georgia defeats the Sultanate of Rum


I'll celebrate with a Mojito.

----------


## oyarde

> I'll celebrate with a Mojito.


New donut shop in town is winning awards with the mojito flavored donuts .

----------


## oyarde

July 28 in history , 1854 USS Constellation is commissioned , 1864 Battle of Ezra Church , confederates make a third unsuccessful attempt to drive Union troops from Atlanta , 1896 city of Miami is incorporated , 1914 Austria - Hungary declares war on Serbia , 1915 US starts 20 year occupation of Haiti. 1939 the Sutton - Hoo Helmet is discovered  ( check it out ) . 1942 alarmed by advancing germans Stalin issues Order  No. 227  ( no retreat ) , 1945  US Army B 25 Bomber crashes into 79th floor of Empire State building killing 14 , 1965 Lyndon Johnson announces increase in troops to  South Vietnam from 75k to 125k, 1973 600k attend Rock festival at Watkins Glen , 1974 Spetsgruppa A  ( Alpha , russian elite force ) is formed by KGB , 1984 summer Olympics open in LA , 1996 Kennewick Man is discovered in Washington .

----------


## oyarde

July 29 in history , 587 BC , Babylonians sack Jerusalem and destroy the Temple , 904 The Sack of Thessolonica , Saracen raiders under Leo of Tripoli  plunder the city for a week , second largest city in the Byzantine Empire  , 1148 The siege of Damascus ends in crusader defeat as the Second Crusade winds down , 1836 inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe  in Paris , I last visited it in 1984 I think . 1864 confederate spy Belle Boyd is arrested and detained at the Capital prison in DC , 1921 Hitler becomes leader on the National  Socialist German Workers Party , 1965 the first 4k of the 101st Airborne Division arrive at Cam Ranh Bay South Vietnam.

----------


## Suzanimal

Today is Walk on Stilts Day and even though we're not friends anymore, I hope Danke is careful.

----------


## oyarde

July 30 in History, 762 Baghdad is founded , 1419 a crowd kills 7 members of the Prague City Council , 1608 Ticonderoga , Champlain shot two Iroquois Chiefs  ,  the Iroquois would make no peace with the french for a century .1626 earthquake in Naples Italy kills 10k , 1863 Shoshone Chief Pocatello signs The Box Elder Treaty . 1866 confederate veterans in New Orleans riot against Republicans killing 48 . 1945 USS Indianapolis sunk by Jap Sub , 883 seamen die . 1956 Ike signs resolution making In God We Trust the national motto , 1965 President Johnson signs the 1965 Social Security Act establishing Medicare and Medicaid as law . 1969 Nixon goes to South Vietnam , 1975 Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of Machus Red Fox Restaurant in Bloomfield Hills Michigan. The rack of lamb and the pasteries is what you wanted at the Red Fox .2003 Mexico , the last old style VW Beetle rolls off the line , 2012 power grid failure in Delhi leaves 300 million in India without power .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Also July 28 in history...

1882 Richard Wagner's opera "Parsifal" premieres in Beirut1914 Foxtrot 1st danced at New Amsterdam Roof Garden, in NYC, by Harry Fox1951 "Kiss Me, Kate" closes at New Century Theater NYC after 1077 performances1951 Walt Disney's animated musical film "Alice In Wonderland" released1957 Jerry Lee Lewis makes his 1st TV appearance (Steve Allen Show)1989 NASA's Lewis Research Center, Cleve, announce new high-temperature superconductors able to operate at 33 to 37 Gigahertz

----------


## oyarde

July 31 in History , 30 BC Battle of Alexandria  , Mark Antony achieves victory but most of his navy will desert and he commits suicide 9 days later leaving egypt to the romans . 781 oldest recorded eruption of Mount Fuji , 1492 the jews are expelled from spain , 1498 Columbus is first european to record the island of trinidad , 1763 Chief Pontiacs forces defeat the british at The Battle of Bloody Run , Parent Creek ran red with the blood of the 20 british dead, general Amherst puts 200 pound bounty on Pontiac . This site is now near modern East Jefferson Ave in the cursed city of Detroit . 1932 Nazi Party gets 38 percent of the vote in  german elections .

----------


## Suzanimal

August 6th is National Friendship Day. Since Danke defriended me, I'm not picking him up a gift. It was gonna be a good one, too.

----------


## oyarde

> August 6th is National Friendship Day. Since Danke defriended me, I'm not picking him up a gift. It was gonna be a good one, too.


AF has to take care of the gifts now . Aug 1 in history , 902 the last Byzantine stronghold is captured concluding the muslim conquest of Sicily , 1498 Columbus arrives at Venezuela , 1801 First Barbary War , american schooner USS Enterprise captures a ship of Tripoli off the coast of Libya , 1834 slavery is abolished in the british empire , 1842 Lombard Street Riot in Philly , 1876 Colorado becomes 38th state , 1936 Olympics open in Berlin presided over by Hitler , 1960 Islamabad becomes capital of Pakistan , 1981 MTV begins broadcasting with first music video , I was in Indian Territory and did not notice MTV until Nov of '83 when I got a color TV and cable. 1984 Lindow man is found in England , 1993 Peak of the Great Rivers Flood of 1993 .

----------


## Suzanimal

> *AF has to take care of the gifts now* . Aug 1 in history , 902 the last Byzantine stronghold is captured concluding the muslim conquest of Sicily , 1498 Columbus arrives at Venezuela , 1801 First Barbary War , american schooner USS Enterprise captures a ship of Tripoli off the coast of Libya , 1834 slavery is abolished in the british empire , 1842 Lombard Street Riot in Philly , 1876 Colorado becomes 38th state , 1936 Olympics open in Berlin presided over by Hitler , 1960 Islamabad becomes capital of Pakistan ,


Good. Those robot girlfriends aren't cheap. 




> *1981 MTV begins broadcasting with first music video* , I was in Indian Territory and did not notice MTV until Nov of '83 when I got a color TV. 1984 Lindow man is fond in England , 1993 Peak of the Great Rivers Flood of 1993 .

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Suzanimal;6504753]Good. Those robot girlfriends aren't cheap. 





The two founders of that band ( Downes & Horn ) played with Yes on the 1980 album Drama and tour and Downs then after with Asia. I think it was about 1982 , 1983 when I saw Fleetwood Mac and Elton John concerts on MTV . Later I offered the Buggles girls a job but they turned it down.

----------


## oyarde

Aug 02 in history , 216 BC the Carthaginian Army lead by Hannibal defeats the romans at the Battle of Cannae  , 1274 Edward I of England returns from the Ninth Crusade , 1610 Henry Hudson sails into what is now called Hudsons Bay , 1776 signing of The Declaration , 1790 First US Census is conducted , 1873 first cable car  operates in san francisco , 1914 german occupation of Luxembourg begins , 1918 japan announces it is deploying troops to Siberia , 1923 Coolidge becomes president after the death of Pres Harding , 1937 Marihauna Tax Act is passed making weed illegal , 1980 bomb explodes in train station in Bologna killing 85 , 2014 Danke was in Shanghai and up to no good.

----------


## oyarde

Aug 03 in history , 881 Louis III of france defeats the vikings at the Battle of Saucourt-en Vimeu , 1492 Columbus sets sail from spain , 1795 Treaty of Greenville is signed , the treaty ceded sights of Chicago , Detroit , cleveland , Akron  , Canton ,Maumee and Lower Sandusky to america while the rest of Ohio and Indiana were to remain with the rightful owners , the Indian tribes living there. 1859 American Dental  Assoc is founded in Niagara Falls . 1860 the Second Maori War begins in New Zealand , 1900 Firestone tire and rubber is founded , 1914 germany declares war on france ,  1921 a day after they were acquitted in court  the baseball commissioner confirms the ban of 8 chicago White Sox from baseball , 1940 Italy invades Somaliland , 1946 Santa Claus Land amusement park opens in Santa Claus , Indiana . 2010 Danke was seen in Karachi  ( Interpol is still investigating ).

----------


## oyarde

Aug 04 in history , AD 70 the siege of Jerusalem is ended and Herods Temple is destroyed  , 1693 Dom Perignon first perfects the techniques for sparkling wine , 1783 Mount Asama eruption in japan causes a famine that will kill 20k , 1790 tariff act creates the Revenue Cutter Service ( Coast Guard ) or armed customs enforcement which was to be used to wage war against the people for smuggling to avoid taxes, a year later in continued tyranny against the people by the same founders an Army was unleashed upon the people in the whiskey rebellion in order to collect unjust taxes which would result in 6 dead civilians and 170 imprisoned . 1821 Saturday Evening Post is first published as a weekly newspaper . 1873 while protecting a trespassing railroad survey team in Montana  the 7th Cav under Lt Col Custer clashes for the first time with The Cheyenne near the Tongue River with one killed on each side that day . 1889 Great Fire of Spokane destroys 32 blocks ,  1892 the Father and Step Mother of Lizzy Borden are found dead in Fall River , Mass . home . 1964 thee Civil Rights workers are found dead in Mississippi having been missing since 6/21 ,1975 Japanese Red Army takes 50 hostages including the US Consul , 1977 Carter signs legislation that creates the Dept of Energy . We have grown this thread to 32 readers per day , quite an accomplishment , hopefully the youth will have learned how dangerous hanging out with Danke can be .

----------


## Suzanimal

> We have grown this thread to 32 readers per day , quite an accomplishment ,


Indeed but you still have work to do. I think this thread could draw 35 readers a day if you could get Christian Anarchist to post some of his painted ladies. 




> hopefully the youth will have learned how dangerous hanging out with Danke can be .


True. They need to understand antibiotics can only do so much.

----------


## oyarde

> Indeed but you still have work to do. I think this thread could draw 35 readers a day if you could get Christian Anarchist to post some of his painted ladies. 
> 
> 
> 
> True. They need to understand antibiotics can only do so much.


Yes , excellent ,the first goal was 30 , now we can reach for 35 . Aug 05 in history , 135 Roman Armies enter Beitar slaughtering thousands , ( I think that is about 10 Klicks South of Jerusalem ) , 910 the last major Army of Danes to raid England is defeated by the allied forces of Wessex and Mercia . 1305 William Wallace is captured near Glasgow and transported to London for trial and execution . 1620 The Mayflower departs from Southampton England ,1689 1500 Iroquois attack the New France village of Lechine . 1763 Battle of Bushy Run , Delaware , Shawnee , Mingo and Huron Warriors  kill 58 british , wound 20 and take 15 prisoners  while losing 20 warriors and in classic british fashion they claimed victory as they reached Ft Pitt which had been in overwatch by the Indians . Pennsylvania has since made a park for me there  called Bushy Run Battlefield Park that is 216 acres. The battle really took place on Edge Hill with the british having the high ground and there is a stone monument there . Thanks Pennsylvania . 1781 The Battle of Dogger Bank . 1861 new US income tax of 3 percent on all income over 800 dollars is put in place to help pay for the war and is stopped ten years later. On the same day the US Army abolishes flogging . 1882 Standard Oil of New Jersey is established , 1914 first electric traffic light installed in Cleveland . 1974 Congress places a 1 billion dollar limit on military aid to South Vietnam . 1981 Reagan fires the striking air traffic controllers who ignored his order to return to work . When I worked for him I obeyed most orders  but not because it mattered if I got fired.

----------


## oyarde

Aug 06 in history , 1284 The Republic of Pisa is defeated in the battle of Meloria by Genoa ending naval dominance of the Med by Pisa , 1538 Bogota Columbia is founded , 1777 Battle of Oriskany , 450 men would die in total as my ancestors fought against own allied with the British and is now a National Historic Landmark , when the war was over and finally victorious , saddened , my people left for the West to the Land of Indians . 1890 ( also in NY ) at Auburn Prison the first man executed by electric chair was William Kemmler . 1901 Kiowa lands in the Indian Territory are opened for white settlement . 1930 Judge Joseph Crater steps into a cab in NYC and is never seen again . 1960 Cuba nationalizes American and foreign owned properties , 1996 Ramones play farewell concert in LA at The Palace . 1997 , rumored Danke was seen working at Korean Air .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Aug 06 in history , 1284 The Republic of Pisa is defeated in the battle of Meloria by Genoa ending naval dominance of the Med by Pisa , 1538 Bogota Columbia is founded , 1777 Battle of Oriskany , 450 men would die in total as my ancestors fought against own allied with the British and is now a National Historic Landmark , when the war was over and finally victorious , saddened , my people left for the West to the Land of Indians . 1890 ( also in NY ) at Auburn Prison the first man executed by electric chair was William Kemmler . 1901 Kiowa lands in the Indian Territory are opened for white settlement . 1930 Judge Joseph Crater steps into a cab in NYC and is never seen again . 1960 Cuba nationalizes American and foreign owned properties , 1996 Ramones play farewell concert in LA at The Palace . 1997 , rumored *Danke was seen working at Korean Air* .


Maybe he's adopted the YOLO (You Only Live Once) lifestyle. 




> “Drinking alone is welcome here,” reads a sign for a bar in Seoul’s Hongdae district.
> 
> Gitteol, whose name means Feather in Korean, opened six months ago after its owner noticed the growing ranks of Koreans engaged in honsul, or drinking alone. On a recent night as she mixed discounted highballs, Hongyang, a 41-year-old painter, said she wanted to give Koreans another choice apart from going out in a group. There’s lots of bar seating, so lone arrivals can chit-chat with her, rather than sticking out uncomfortably at a table by themselves.
> 
> ...


https://qz.com/1024923/exhausted-by-...olo-lifestyle/

----------


## oyarde

> Maybe he's adopted the YOLO (You Only Live Once) lifestyle. 
> 
> 
> https://qz.com/1024923/exhausted-by-...olo-lifestyle/


This is how I meet the Mama San who I rented from in Korea  , she was a bartender . Aug 07 in history , 1782 George Washington orders the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to be given to wounded , this later becomes The Purple Heart , 1789 The United States Dept of War is established , 1791 500 american troops attack a force of 60 sick warriors and destroy the Miami Indian town of Kenepacomaqua about 6 miles upstream of present day Logansport , Indiana . The Kentuckians killed two Miami women , a child and six men and burned the food stores at the own of Quiatenon  , president washington was pleased with this and promoted Lt Col Wilkinson to command the US 2nd Regiment . The Indians , of course not as pleased as Washington would wipe them all out on Nov 4 in St Clairs defeat . 1794 Washington releases the troops upon the people to suppress the Whisky Rebellion . 1942 The Battle of Guadalcanal begins , 1959 The Lincoln Memorial design appears on the One Cent coin replacing the beloved Wheat . 1981 The Washington Star ceases all operations after 128 years of publications . 1989 Congressman Mickey Leland dies in a plane crash in Ethiopia .

----------


## Danke

Bunch of comedians, u guys...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Bunch of comedians, u guys...


YOLO

----------


## oyarde

Aug 08 in history  870 Treaty of Meerssen , 1220 Estonia defeats the Swedes at the Battle of Lihula , 1918 Battle of Amiens starts a hundred days offensive of Oyardes Grand Father rolling up the german front lines , 1963 The Great Train Robbery , 15 robbers in england steal 2.6 million . 1969 the Beatles photo that becomes the cover of Abbey Road is taken in London . 1974 Nixon announces his resignation to take place noon next day . 2007 Danke somehow  probably responsible for first tornado touchdown in Brooklyn since 1889 , 2015 Danke reported seen in Harris County Texas.

----------


## Danke

> Aug 08 in history  870 Treaty of Meerssen , 1220 Estonia defeats the Swedes at the Battle of Lihula , 1918 Battle of Amiens starts a hundred days offensive of Oyardes Grand Father rolling up the german front lines , 1963 The Great Train Robbery , 15 robbers in england steal 2.6 million . 1969 the Beatles photo that becomes the cover of Abbey Road is taken in London . 1974 Nixon announces his resignation to take place noon next day . 2007 Danke somehow  probably responsible for first tornado touchdown in Brooklyn since 1889 , 2015 Danke reported seen in Harris County Texas.


It isn't the 8th.  A little help for the Injun:  202-762-1401


http://todaysdate.com/

----------


## oyarde

> It isn't the 8th.  A little help for the Injun:  202-762-1401
> 
> 
> http://todaysdate.com/


It will be the 8th in four hours or so . Sometimes I go a couple days ahead in case I have to leave and lead a War Party. I do not want to neglect the education of the young .

----------


## Danke

> It will be the 8th in four hours or so . Sometimes I go a couple days ahead in case I have to leave and lead a War Party. I do not want to neglect the education of the young .



Today is the 6th.  I think we need to send the tribal authorities over to Oyarde's place for wellness check.

----------


## oyarde

> Today is the 6th.  I think we need to send the tribal authorities over to Oyarde's place for wellness check.


Well , I thought it was the 7th ,but it does not matter now that I am retired , I do not have to work tomorrow . I just got back in today from a trip . I was going to mow tomorrow but I think it is to rain.

----------


## Danke

> Well , I thought it was the 7th ,but it does not matter now that I am retired , I do not have to work tomorrow . I just got back in today from a trip . I was going to mow tomorrow but I think it is to rain.


Lay off the peyote for a while.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Well , I thought it was the 7th ,but it does not matter now that I am retired , I do not have to work tomorrow . I just got back in today from a trip . I was going to mow tomorrow but I think it is to rain.


Poor uncle oyarde. Maybe we need to find you something to do besides RPFs that will keep your brain active.  They say Silver Sneakers fitness is good for this kind of thing..

----------


## oyarde

Try and keep up Danke , this is advanced class   , remedial is at the end of the hall. Aug 09 in History , 48 BC Ceasar defeats Pompey at Pharsalus  and Pompey flees to Egypt  , 378 Battle of Adrianople the Visigoths kill roman emporer Valens and half his men , 1610 in virginia the beginning of the first Powhatan War  caused by Smith sending  Capt. John Martin ransacking an island temple belonging to  Nansemond Indians who later killed 17 of these evil doers when they left for Kecoughton ( currently Hampton Va ) to try and buy corn. This war would last for four years. 1814 The Creek sign the Treaty of Fort Jackson giving up large portions of Alabama and Georgia . 1877 Battle of Big Hole , in a long , organized running retreat/ fight after being ambushed to try and reach the border and safety from the US govt who was trying to exterminate them , the Nez Perce battle the US Army killing 31 and wounding 38 while losing 30 warriors and 60 killed women and children . 1914 start of the Battle of Mulhouse . 1930 Betty Boop makes her cartoon debut . 1936 Jesse Owens wins fourth gold medal . 1944 Smokey The Bear makes his debut on posters . 1945 Nagasaki is hit with an Atomic bomb . About 136 days for your Christmas shopping .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 10 in history , 991 Battle of Maldon , the evil vikings invaded Essex with 4000 and the Alderman ( ealdorman ) Byrhtnoth meet the enemy with only his household guard and a few farmers/militia and fought to his death. His sword had a hilt of gold and it was not taken by the evil north men as they knew they were not worthy (Dankes ancestors ) .The great and brave  Byrhtnoth will be forever remembered. 1628 swedish warship Vasa  sinks in the Stockholm Harbour 20 minutes into her maiden voyage .1755 under orders the british army begins to forcibly deport the Acadians from Nova Scotia . 1776 The Declaration reaches London , 1793 Musee de Louvre opens in Paris , I last visited sometime later . 1824 Missouri becomes the 24th state , 1861 Battle of Wisons Creek , very bloody battle as badly outnumbered Union force attacks Missouri and Arkansas State Guard units . 1944 Battle of Guam comes to an end .1953 French withdraw forces  from Operation Camargue ending offensive actions against the communists ( Viet Minh ) French lose 17 men and kill 182 and the 95th commie Regiment moved back in the day the French pulled out . 1961 first use of Agent Orange by US Army in Vietnam , 1969 members of Charles Mansons cult complete 7 murders in two days . 1977 Yonkers , NY David Berkowitz a 24 yr old postal employee is arrested for Son of Sam killings . 1995 Tim McVeigh and Terry Nichols are indicted .

----------


## oyarde

> Lay off the peyote for a while.


Aug 11 in history , 3114 BC  the MesoAmerica Calendar begins  , 106 south west part of Dacia ( Romania ) becomes a roman province , 1898 american troops enter the city of Mayaguez in Puerto Rico . 1918 Battle of Amiens ends , 1929 Babe Ruth becomes first player to reach 500 home runs when hitting one in Cleveland . 1934 first civilian prisoners arrive at Alcatraz military prison , 1972 last american ground combat Unit leaves Nam , by 1970 most units were withdrawn from border areas to coastal and inland areas resulting in half as many casualties as 1969. 2003 NATO takes control of peacekeeping force in Afghanistan .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Aug 10 in history , 991 Battle of Maldon , the evil vikings invaded Essex with 4000 and the Alderman ( ealdorman ) Byrhtnoth meet the enemy with only his household guard and a few farmers/militia and fought to his death. His sword had a hilt of gold and it was not taken by the evil north men as they knew they were not worthy (Dankes ancestors ) .The great and brave  Byrhtnoth will be forever remembered. 1628 swedish warship Vasa  sinks in the Stockholm Harbour 20 minutes into her maiden voyage .1755 under orders the british army begins to forcibly deport the Acadians from Nova Scotia . 1776 The Declaration reaches London , 1793 Musee de Louvre opens in Paris , I last visited sometime later . 1824 Missouri becomes the 24th state , 1861 Battle of Wisons Creek , very bloody battle as badly outnumbered Union force attacks Missouri and Arkansas State Guard units . 1944 Battle of Guam comes to an end .1953 French withdraw forces  from Operation Camargue ending offensive actions against the communists ( Viet Minh ) French lose 17 men and kill 182 and the 95th commie Regiment moved back in the day the French pulled out . 1961 first use of Agent Orange by US Army in Vietnam , 1969 members of Charles Mansons cult complete 7 murders in two days . 1977 Yonkers , NY David Berkowitz a 24 yr old postal employee is arrested for Son of Sam killings . 1995 Tim McVeigh and Terry Nichols are indicted .


Also my sister's birthday.

----------


## timosman

Apologies if this has been answered before in the thread but what exactly is the job of Administrative Professional?

----------


## oyarde

Aug 12 in history , 1099 , the last Battle of the First Crusade , 10K Crusaders under Godfrey defeat the fatmid  of 50k @ The Battle of Ascalon . 1851 Isaac Singer is granted a patent for his sewing machine .1898 a US flag is flown above Hawaii , 1944 the SS troops murder 560 people including 130 children in Tuscany @ Sant'Anna di Stazzerma , the germans went unpunished of course as the Huns look after own . Also 1944 german troops end the Wola massacre in which over 50k were killed in mass executions in Poland . 1950 Bloody Gulch Massacre , Americans killed by North Korea , 1952 13 Jews killed in Moscow , 1990 most complete T Rex found in South Dakota ,1994 baseball strike  , no world series .

----------


## oyarde

> Apologies if this has been answered before in the thread but what exactly is the job of Administrative Professional?


I like to think of them as the ladies at the DMV , but only Danke can really say . This is his thread.

----------


## oyarde

Aug 13 in history 29 BC Octavian holds a triumph in Rome to celebrate his victory over the Dalmation tribes ( eastern Adriatic coastal peoples of early Croatia ) . 1898 the spanish commander surrenders Manila to the US . 1906 members of the 25th Infantry Regiment were accused of killing a white bartender and wounding a white  police officer in Brownsville , Texas .Despite evidence to the contrary all were later dishonorably discharged . 1913 first production in the UK of Stainless Steel . 1918 first woman enlists in the USMC , also 1918 BMW becomes a public company in germany. 1920 The Battle of Warsaw begins in the Polish - Soviet War , the red army is defeated . 1937 The Battle of Shanghai begins .1944 germans begin pillaging and razing Crete , 1961 East Germany closes the border in Berlin to prevent escape and construction of the wall starts . 2008 Russians occupy the Georgian city of Guri , Danke was not found at home during his house arrest check .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 14 in history , 1288 The Count of Berg grants Dusseldorf town privileges , 1370 City privileges are granted to Carlsbad by the holy roman emperor , it is famous for its hot springs and only 80 miles to Prague , 1470 Battle of Otranto the evil Ottomans behead 800 Christians for refusing to convert to Islam , 1598 Nine Years War  Battle of Yellow Ford the Irish defeat a british expeditionary force. 1720 Spanish military expedition is wiped out by Pawnee Warriors near present day Columbus Nebraska ( county seat of Platte county ) , the Pawnee attacked  naked and painted at dawn quickly killing the evil and lazy spanish , only 4 escaped . 1842 The Second Seminole War ends with most of the Seminole being killed by the govt or sent to the Indian Territory , the govt had resorted to destroying Seminole villages , farms , crops and food supplies as they could not win in battle . 1848 Oregon is made a territory by Congress . 1893 France becomes first country  to start motor vehicle registration . 1912 US Marines invade Nicaragua . 1914 The start of the Battle of Lorraine as an attempt by the French to regain ground lost . 1935 FDR signs the Social Security Act . 1936 last known public execution in the US in Owensboro Kentucky. The 5' 4" Rainey  Bethea  , confessed murderer and rapist last meal was fried chicken , pork chops , mashed potatoes , lemon pie and ice cream . The Kentucky hangings after were held privately at the Judges request . 1945 The Viet Minh launch the August Revolution .2003 widespread Blackout in the US Northeast and canada , Danke probably to blame . And , I think it was 35 years ago today when I took my honey to the Theatre to see Fast Times At Ridgemont High .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 15 in history 778 Roland ( Charlemagne's prefect of brittany ) dies in battle in Iberia in hand to hand combat as part of the rear guard. It is said he was buried near Bordeaux at the site of the Citadel  ( Basilica of Blaye ) . 805 Dachau is granted to the diocese of Freising  . 927 the Saracens destroy Taranto . 982 holy roman emperor is defeated by Saracens at Calabria . 1248 the corner stone of the Cathedral of Cologne is laid . 1309 The city of Rhodes surrenders to the Knights of St Johns who establish headquarters there and call themselves the Knights of Rhodes . 1430 the Lord of Milan conquers Lucca . 1824 General Lafayette arrives in New York to take a tour of 24 states . 1914 Frank Loyd Wrights servant murders 7 people and sets fire to Wrights home in Wisconsin . 1935 Will Rogers killed in Barrow Alaska by a pilot . 1941 Corporal Josef Jakobs is executed for espionage at the Tower of London , he is the last person executed at the tower for espionage . 1965 the Beatles play at Shea Stadium for 65k . 1969 The Woodstock Music & Art Fair opens . 1970 Patricia Palinkas (only  female ) plays  pro football for the Orlando Panthers as Placekick Holder. She was pd 25 dollar for each of her two games and held three successful extra point kicks . 1971 Nixon completes the killing of the gold standard . 1973 US bombing of Cambodia ends . 1974 South Korea First Lady is killed in an assassination attempt on the Pres. 1995 The Citadel accepts first female cadet who drops out a week later . 2013 The Smithsonian announces the discovery of one of Dankes ancestors , he is named Olinguito .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 16 in history , 1777 american troops under command of General John Stark rout the british at The Battle of Bennington in NY . 1780 Americans are defeated by the british at The Battle of Camden in South Carolina. 1812 American General William Hill surrenders Ft Detroit to the british without a fight . 1819 The Peterloo Massacre at St Peters field in Manchester England , 1841 violent demonstrations by Whigs on the white house lawn as president Tyler vetos a bill that would re establish Bank of US . 1869 Battle of Acosta Nu  a Paraguay Battalion made up of children is massacred by the Brazilian Army  during the Paraguayan War . 1896 Skookum Jim Mason , Dawson Charlie and George Carmack discover gold off a tributary of the Klondike River setting off the Klondike Gold Rush displacing the native Han tribe or People of The River . Prior to that the Hankutchin peoples had been fortunate as they had never seen a white european until 1851 . 1906 Earthquake in Valparaiso Chile kills 3886 . 1945 Assassination attempt on the japanese prime minister . 1954 first issue of Sports Illustrated . 1962 Pete Best is discharged from the Beatles , Ringo Starr joins two days later . 1966 the House un American Activities Committee begins investigating americans aiding the Viet Cong and will introduce legislation to make all of these activities illegal . 2012 Danke rumored to be in South Africa working with the police .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 17 in history , 309 /310 Pope Eusebius is banished by the Emperor Maxentius to Sicily where he dies . 1549 The Prayer Book Rebellion is squashed in England , 1585 first colonists land on Roanoke in present day North Carolina , 1668 Earthquake in Anatolia kills 8, 000 . 1862 The Dakota War of 1862 begins in Minnesota as  the Eastern Sioux attack Dankes relatives along the Minnesota River to gain ground back for hunting and drive the settlers out as the famished Indians had been denied guaranteed annuity payments by the Govt for this land that was stolen by the unwashed white socialists . Lincoln hangs 38 of them later . Also 1862 Confederate General JEB Stuart takes command of the Cavalry of the Army of Northern Virginia . 1907 Pike Place Market opens in Seattle , 1915 Hurricane hits Galveston  , 1942 US Marines raid Makin Island in the Pacific ,1943 US Eighth Air Force suffers the loss of 60 Bombers on one mission . Also 1943 US 7th Army under Patton arrives ar Messina . 1953 Fist meeting of Narcotics Anonymous takes place in southern california . 1977 Soviet icebreaker reaches the North Pole . 1998 Danke watched as president clinton admits he had an improper physical relationship with Monica Lewinsky .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 18 in history , 1587 Virginia Dare becomes first white child born at the Colony of Roanoke , 1612 the trial of the Pendle Witches begins in Lancaster Assizes , England . The twelve accused witches of Pendle  and one at York were charged with murdering ten people with witchcraft . One died in prison , one was acquitted and the remainder ( two men , nine women ) were hanged . Before you laugh too hard remember that 85 percent of american colonists ( many of your ancestors ) were loyal to the crown and governments of england and just as stupid as these people or more so . 1838 The Wilkes Expedition explores Pugent Sound  . 1868 French Astronomer discovers helium , 1920 18th Amendment is effective . 1965 Operation Starlight , US Marines attack and destroy Viet Cong stronghold on the Van Tuong , 1966 The Battle of Long Tan pits the D Co 6th Australian Regiment ( 108 men ) against 2500 Cong  of the 5th Division, losing 18 men they killed 245 Cong . 1971 Australian and New Zealand withdraw troops from Nam . 1976 The Axe Murder Incident on the DMZ at Panmunjon . Denis Leary born 1957 , Timothy Geithner  born 1961. 2010 , Danke realizes he was not his girlfriends first choice .( I had to work ahead a bit , I have a funeral to go to )

----------


## oyarde

Aug 19 in history , 295 BC the first temple of venus is dedicated , 947 rebel leader  Abu Yazid is killed in the Hodna mountains in modern day Algeria by the Fatmids . 1153 Baldwin III takes control of the Kingdom of Jerusalem and captures Ascalon with the Knights Templars and Knights Hospitillers  . 1612 The three Samlesbury witches go on trial in england . 1692  five people in Salem , Mass . are executed for conviction of witchcraft by the evil Puritans , one woman , four men including a clergyman . It is a shame the Wampanoag tribes could not exterminate  all of these evil trespassers first and prevent these godless atrocities . 1782 The Battle of Blue Licks . 1812 the USS Constitution defeats a british frigate off the Coast of Nova Scotia . 1878 The New York Herald breaks the news in the East of The California Gold Rush . 1854 The First Sioux War begins . A Brule Lakota Chief Conquering Bear was shot in the back at his encampment by the Army and immediately the entire Army detachment of 30 were killed . 1945 Viet Minh lead by Ho Chi Minh take Hanoi . 1953 MI6 and the CIA overthrown the govt of Iran . 1955 flooding in the northeast from hurricane Diane kills 200 .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Aug 19 in history , 295 BC the first temple of venus is dedicated , 947 rebel leader  Abu Yazid is killed in the Hodna mountains in modern day Algeria by the Fatmids . 1153 Baldwin III takes control of the Kingdom of Jerusalem and captures Ascalon with the Knights Templars and Knights Hospitillers  . 1612 The three Samlesbury witches go on trial in england . 1692  five people in Salem , Mass . are executed for conviction of witchcraft by the evil Puritans , one woman , four men including a clergyman . It is a shame the Wampanoag tribes could not exterminate  all of these evil trespassers first and prevent these godless atrocities . 1782 The Battle of Blue Licks . 1812 the USS Constitution defeats a british frigate off the Coast of Nova Scotia . 1878 The New York Herald breaks the news in the East of The California Gold Rush . 1854 The First Sioux War begins . A Brule Lakota Chief Conquering Bear was shot in the back at his encampment by the Army and immediately the entire Army detachment of 30 were killed . 1945 Viet Minh lead by Ho Chi Minh take Hanoi . 1953 MI6 and the CIA overthrown the govt of Iran . 1955 flooding in the northeast from hurricane Diane kills 200 .


Slavic history is curiously missing from most of your updates, uncle Oyarde.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

*ALSO ON THIS DAY, August 19**Lead Story* 1909 First race is held at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway*American Revolution*1779 Americans raid Paulus Hook, New Jersey*Automotive*1909 Louis Schwitzer wins first race at Indianapolis Motor Speedway*Civil War*1862 Dakota Indians bypass Fort Ridgely*Cold War*1953 CIA-assisted coup overthrows government of Iran*Crime*1991 A Jewish youth is killed by a mob2011 “West Memphis Three” released from prison after 18 years*Disaster*1980 Fire on Saudi jet kills 301*General Interest*1812 Old Ironsides earns its name1942 Allies raid Dieppe1960 Captured U.S. spy pilot sentenced in Russia*Hollywood*1993 Basinger and Baldwin marry*Literary*1886 Joseph Conrad becomes a British citizen*Music*1964 The Beatles kick off first U.S. tour at San Francisco’s Cow Palace*Old West*1895 John Wesley Hardin killed in Texas*Presidential*1946 Bill Clinton born*Sports*1951 Little person makes big league debut*Vietnam War*1968 Many Americans against a bombing halt1970 Cambodia and U.S. sign military aid pact1972 Democratic candidate McGovern attacks Nixon policy in Vietnam*World War I*1919 President Wilson appears before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee*World War II*1934 Adolf Hitler becomes president of Germany

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Also more tragically, August 19, 1979 the CIA overthrows the Iranian regime and reinstalls the shah.

----------


## oyarde

Aug 20 in history , AD 14 Agrippa Postumus , son of Emperor Augustus was killed by his guards while he was exiled , 636 Arab forces take control of the Levant from the lazy Byzantines starting a wave of muslim conquest and expansion outside wicked arabia , 1707 First siege of Pensacola comes to an end as the british fail . 1775 the spanish establish the town of Presidio San Augustin del Tuscon ( Tuscon ) . 1794 Battle of Fallen Timbers ( present day site of Toledo ) , american troops battle Shawnee , Mingo , Miami , Wyandot , Potawatomi , Chippewa , Deleware . Ojibwa , others and Ottawa warriors . Many of my ancestors were there , Mad Anthony Waynes Army lost 33 killed and 100 wounded , the Indians losing 19 brave men .While withdrawing from the area Wayne built Forts , the last of these Forts was called Fort Wayne which is the site of present day Ft Wayne , Indiana .1852 Steamboat sinks on Lake Erie losing 150 or more . 1858 Charles Darwin first publishes his theory of evolution through natural selection . 1940 Mexico City Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe . 1944 168 captured allied airmen arrive at Buchenwald concentration camp . 1998 The supreme court of canada rules Quebec cannot secede without the federal governments approval .2007 Danke was at Naha airport in Okinawa . 2008 Danke was at Barajas airport . 2012 Danke was in Caracas .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 21 in history , 1680 Pueblo Indians capture Santa Fe from the spanish ,  1770 James Cook claims eastern Australia for great britain , 1778 Pondichery is laid siege by the british , 1791 a Voodoo ceremony turns into a violent rebellion in Haiti as the slaves revolt . 1831 Nat Turner leads a slave  rebellion in Southampton County  Virginia killing 55 whites . 1852 Tlingit Indians destroy Fort Seikirk in the Yukon . 1863 Lawrence Kansas is destroyed by Quantrills men . 1897 Oldsmobile is born , 1918 Second Battle of the Somme begins , 1942 Nazis plant flag on Mount Elbrus . 1959 Hawaii becomes 50th state , 1961 in Nashville Patsy Cline records her vocals for Willie Nelson song " Crazy " . 1961 Motown releases what would its first # 1 hit with  Please Mr Postman  by The Marvelettes . 2017 Great american eclipse cancelled in southern Indiana by Chief Oyarde .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 1998 Danke watched as president clinton admits he had an improper physical relationship with Monica Lewinsky .


LOL

I read that as "Danke *watched* as President Clinton had an improper relationship with Monica Lewinsky."

----------


## oyarde

Aug 22 in history , 1559 the spanish archbishop Bartolome Carranza is arrested for heresy ,1654 Jacob Barsimson arrives at new amsterdam ,the first known jewish person in america , 1777 british  give up on siege of Ft Stanwix . 1798 French troops land on Ireland to aid the rebellion , 1849 Austria launches pilotless balloons against Venice  in an air raid , 1851 the first Americas Cup is won by the yacht America , 1864 Twelve nations sign the first Geneva Convention , 1902 Cadillac Motor Company is founded named after the founder of Ft Detroit , Antoine de le Mothe Cadillac . He was honored on a US postal 3 cent stamp on July 24 1951 . 1941 germans begin siege of Leningrad , 1944 in Crete , the Holocaust of Kedros by the germans , 1953 the Penal Colony on Devils Island is closed . 1971 J Edgar Hoover announces the arrest of 20 of The Camden 28 . 1972 Rhodesia is expelled from the International Olympic Committee . 1978 the Sadanistas move into the National Palace in Nicaragua . 1992 the govt , using an FBI Sniper murders Vicki Weaver at Ruby Ridge , Idaho . 2003 Alabama chief Justice Roy Moore suspended for refusing to comply with federal mandate that a rock inscribed with The Ten Commandments be removed from the alabama supreme court building . 2012 Danke rumored to be instigating in the  Kenya Tana River District .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 23 in history , 30 BC Octavian executes the eldest son of Mark Antony , 476 the Chieftain of the Germanic Tribes is declared King of Italy by his  troops . 1244 Siege of Jerusalem the Tower of David citadel surrenders . 1541 French explorer Cartier lands nears quebec city on his third voyage . 1614 Jews are expelled from Frankfurt . 1775 King George delivers his Proclamation of Rebellion stating the american colonies are in open rebellion . Little did the ignorant and unsuspecting citizen know that soon the yoke and taxes of that govt would be shed and more taxes and tyranny would come from those who designed it . 1784 what is now  eastern Tennesse declares itself an Independent state ( Franklin ) , this is not accepted into the united states and lasts four years . 1864 The Union Navy captures Ft Morgan , Alabama . 1904 the automobile tire chain is patented , 1944 Romania switches sides from the Axis to the allies . 1970 largest farm worker strike in US history begins , 1985 Hans Tiedge defects to the east germans . 1987 Indianapolis american basketball team loses the Gold to the brazillian team in the Pan American Games . 1990 West & East Germany announce they will reunite in Oct , 2000 Danke was in Bahrain , 2013 Danke rumored to be seen in Santa Cruz Bolivia .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 24 in history , ( 122 shopping days to Christmas  for Danke to get me something nice ) . 48 BC Roman General Curio is defeated by the Numidians at the Battle of Bagradas and commits suicide to avoid capture . 410 the Visigoths under King Alaric begin the pillage of Rome . 455 the Vandals begin to plunder Rome , 1185 the Sack of Thesselonica by the Normans . 1215 Pope innocent III declares the Magna Carta invalid . 1349 6k Jews are killed in Mainz for being blamed for the Plague . ( Yes the germans of Mainz have a long history of jewish persecution ) . 1456 printing of the gutenberg Bible is completed . 1516 the Ottomans defeat the Mamluk Sultanate and capture Syria ,1781 Near present day Aurora , Indiana ( Land of Indians )  the group of 101  Pennsylvania Militia is attacked and overwhelmed by 90 Mohawk and other Warriors and all are killed or captured  causing the plans to attack Ft Detroit to be cancelled . The Indians had no losses . 1814 British troops torch Washington DC . 1816 Treaty of St Louis is signed . Panic of 1857 starts setting off severe economic crises in the US, the size of the american one cent coin is reduced by more than half , by later in the year and the next spring time there were stock bubbles , failing banks , eastern banks refusing to accept western paper money , most railroads shut down . Recovery started in the midwest , east and west by 1859 but banks did not begin to do well again until after the civil war . Also about 1859 President Buchanan began withdrawing all paper money notes under 20 from circulation as he felt paper money was the root cause of the Panic . 1941 Hitler announces cessation of Nazi program T4 , the killing of handicapped and mentally ill . These killings continue though for the remainder of the war. This is what you will get with total socialist govt . 1989 Pete Rose is banned from baseball . 1991 Gorbachev resigns as leader of the communist party . On the four month anniv. of this thread we hope to reach the lofty goal of 33 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 25 in history , 357 Battle of Strasbourg , 1270 King Louis dies in Tunis on the eighth Crusade , 1609 Gallileo demonstrates his first telescope . 1814 on the second day of the burning of Washington the british torch the US Treasury , Dept of War and other buildings . 1835 The Great Moon Hoax . 1883 France & Viet Nam sign the Treaty of Hue . 1914 WW 1 German Army busy destroying Catholic libraries . 1916 taxpayers determined to have too much money so the US National Park Service is formed . 1945 , ten days after WW 2 ends the Chinese commie party kills US intel officer John Birch  . 1948 House un American Activities Committee holds first televised hearing  . This committee was terminated Jan 1975 but I expect it to return soon to replace the house judiciary committee and assign them street sweeping duties . Once the un American Activities is back in place the Texan and I should be able to get them to televise any hearings on Danke . 1950 Truman orders the Army to seize control of the nations railroads . 1980 Zimbabwe joins the United Nations . 2006 former Prime Minister of Ukraine sentenced to nine years for money laundering , wire fraud and extortion .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 26 in history , 1071 the Turks defeat the Byzantines and take control of most of Anatolia , 1791 John Fitch gets a patent for the steamboat , 1914 WW 1 Togoland german colony surrenders to french and british . 1966 the Namibian war of Independence starts , 1997 Ben Ali Massacre in Algeria ,1999 Russia begins  the Second Chechen War , 2015 Danke rumored to be seen in Moneta Virginia .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 27 in history , 410 the Sacking of Rome by the Visigoths ends after three days . 1776 Battle of Long Island , british defeat the colonists . 1832 Black Hawk War ends , Black Hawk ( Sauk ) and the Kickapoos had moved back into Illini from the Iowa Indian Territory to reclaim land taken in the 1804 St Louis Treaty . The frontier Militia opened fire on them May 14 that year starting hostilities . 7,330 militia , army regulars and  other Indians were used to defeat these 500  brave Warriors . 1859 first oil well  in Pennsylvania . 1881 Hurricane hits Georgia killing  700 . 1893 Hurricane hits Savannah again killing 2k . 2006 Danke seen at The Bluegrass Airport in Lexington , Kentucky , 2009 three day civil war begins in Burma . 2011 Hurricane Irene strikes the US East Coast killing 47 .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 28 in history . 489 Teodoric , King of the OstroGoths wins the Battle of Isonzo defeating Odoacer  and forcing his way into italy , 1189 The Third Crusade , the Crusaders begin to Siege Acre . 1521 The Turks occupy Belgrade , 1609 Henry Hudson arrives at Delaware Bay , 1789 William Herschel discovers a new moon of Saturn , it will not be named after Danke .  1810 Battle of Grand Port , french accept the surrender of the british fleet . 1833 The Slavery Abolition Act receives Royal Assent abolishing most slavery in the british Empire . The exceptions would last ten years in Ceylon , St Helena and ownings of the East India Company . Five percent of GDP or 20 million pounds of Sterling was set aside to compensate owners of the freed slaves . 1845 first issue of Scientific American magazine is published , 1861 Union forces attack the Inlet Batteries at Cape Hatteras. In two days they had made short work of the confederate forces as the Union had one killed while wounding 20 capturing 691 and killing 4 of the 17th North Carolina Inf . North Carolina did not have enough men to defend the coastline as 16 of the 22 Regiments raised were sent to Virginia . 1879 Last King of the Zulus is captured by the British ,  1898 Caleb Bradhams beverage known as Brads Drink is re named Pepsi Cola . 1964 Philadelphia race riots begin . 1968 Rioting in Chicago at The Democratic National Convention .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 29 in history , 708 copper coins are minted in Japan for the first time . 1756 Frederic The Great attacks Saxony starting The Seven Years War , 1758 The Treaty of Easton establishes land in New Jersey at Indian Mills  for the Lenape in what may be the first Indian reservation. 1778 Battle of Rhode Island. The First Rhode Island Regt saw action  losing 23 killed , wounded or missing . This Regt of 225 consisted of about 90 black & Indian slaves who were given freedom for enlistment about another 50 free black men and the remainder whites and Indians . This was the only Regt with segregated Companies . At the Battle of Rhode Island they held the line against british and Hessian charges to allow an orderly retreat. In 1783 when the unit was disbanded only the white soldiers were given 100 acres of land and a pension . 1786 Shays Rebellion , armed uprising of Mass. farmers . 1885 Daimler patents the first internal combustion engine motorcycle . 1950 british troops arrive in Korea. 1966 Beatles last concert is at Candlestick Park . 2005 Hurricane Katrina hits the Gulf Coast .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 30 in history , 526 King Theodoric The Great dies of dysentery  , 1791 HMS Pandora sinks after running aground on the outer Great Barrier Reef the previous day , 1813 Creek War  , the Creek with 750 warriors kill 250 armed militia at Ft Mims about 35 miles north of Mobile in retaliation for the US attacking and looting the Creek supply train leaving a spanish fort in The Battle of Burnt Corn in July .  The drunken Major Beasley , commander of the Fort was warned the previous day of the War Party by two black slaves one of whom he had flogged after receiving the warning  .  The Creek lost 100 and killed all but the slaves. The critical mistake they made at that point was not hunting and killing the remainder of the militias in Mississippi , Tennessee and Georgia which is what I would have done if I had been in command . These militias would later be commanded by andrew jackson in the war of southern aggression and theft . 1914 germans defeat the russians at The Battle of Tannenberg , 1992 the 11 day Ruby Ridge standoff ends with the govt killing 1 woman , 1 child and 1 dog in a Great victory for the US .

----------


## oyarde

Aug 31 in history 1056 The Macedonian Dynasty ends when Byzantine Empress Theodora dies childless, 1422 King Henry of england dies if dysentery . 1776 William Livingston , first Governor of New Jersey begins his first term , 1864 Union forces under William T. Sherman begin the assault on Atlanta . The first of Jack The Rippers confirmed victims  , Mary Ann Nichols is murdered . 1920 first radio news show is broadcast in Detroit on 8MK , 1986 Aeromexico flight collides with a Piper Cherokee over Cerritos California killing 82 . 1993 Russia removes troops from Lithuania . 1997 Diana , Princess of Wales , her companion and driver die in auto crash in Paris , 1999 Danke spotted in Buenos Aries  at Jorge Newberry Airport .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 01 in history , 1449 The Mongols capture the Emperor of china , 1529 spanish fort  Sancti Spiritu , near the Carcarana River ( moden day Argentina ) and a ship  is destroyed  two yrs after the fort was built by the native  Charruas Indians . These evil spanish were searching for the mythical White King and his mountain of silver . 1772 the Mission San Luis Obispo de Toloso is founded at the sight of San Luis Obispo California . 1864 Confederate General John Bell Hood orders the evacuation of Atlanta. 1894  Over 400 people die in The Great Hinckley Fire  in Hinckley Minnesota . This site   , once the home of the mighty Ojibwe Indians is about halfway between Duluth and St Paul  and is near where Danke played with matches as a child  and now goes to see the casino Indians. 1914 The last known Passenger Pigeon dies in Cincinnati . 1923 The Great Kanto earthquake in Japan kills 105K , 1939 Hitler signs the order for execution of the disabled and mentally ill . 1952 The Old Mam and The Sea is published . 1969 Coup in Libya brings Gaddafi to power . 1970 Palestinians attempt to assassinate the King of Jordan . 1341 Birth date of Frederick The Simple King of Sicily. 2017 Wells Fargo announces fake bank accounts  created by the bank for customers is over 3 million now , more than the original 2 million reported . Todays bonus UNPROSPEROUSNESS , is the longest word in which no letter is used only once , Snapple bottle cap fun fact # 1373 . We have attained 34 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 02 in history , 1192 The Treaty of Jaffa was signed wich would lead to the end of the Third Crusade . 1666 The Great Fire of London breaks out and the city burns for three days taking down 10k buildings . 1752 britain adapts the Gregorian calendar  a couple of centuries after everybody else . 1789 US Dept of Treasury is founded , 1792 The Sept Massacre in the french revolution , mobs of barbarians slaughter three church bishops ,  half the prisoners in the nine city prisons ( 1400 including 33 boys aged 12 - 14 and some girls as young as 10 ) and 233 priests , the wave of killing would last six days . 1806 massive landslide destroys a town in Switzerland killing 457 . 1807 Royal Navy firebombs Copenhagen with phosphorous rockets . 1864 Union forces enter Atlanta a day after confederate forces flee the city . 1885 Rock Springs Massacre , white miners in Wyoming kill 28 Chinese workers . 1901 Vice President Theodore Roosevelt is at the Minnesota State Fair hoping to see where Danke will live in the future . 1945 Combat ends in the Pacific Theatre , Vietnam declares independence . 1984 shootout between Bandidos & Comancheros biker gangs in Australia leaves 7 dead and 12 wounded .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 03 in history 301 San Marino the worlds oldest still existing republic is founded by saint Marinus . 673 King Wamba of the Visigoths puts down a rebellion by the Governor of Nimes  ( france ) , Hilderic . 1260 the Mamluks defeat the Mongols and stop expansion of the mongol empire , 1666 the Royal Exchange burns down in The Great London Fire . 1777 during the Battle of Cooch's Bridge the flag of the US is flown for the first time . 1783 the War ends with the signing of The Treaty of Paris by the US and kingdom of great britain . 1798 The week long battle of St Georges Caye begins , 1879 battle of The British Residency in Kabul , Afghans kill the british envoy and 72 men of The Guides . 1914 French Composer Magnard is killed defending his estate against invading germans . 1941 nazis experiment gassing soviet POWs at Auschwitz using Zyklon B . 1945 three day celebration begins in China after victory over japan day is announced the day prior . 1997 Vietnam Airlines Flight 815 crashes .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 04 in history , 929 Battle of Lenzen , Slavic forces are beaten by Saxons near the stronghold of Lenzen in Bradenburg . 1781 Los Angeles is founded by 44 spanish settlers . 1812 the siege of Ft Harrison begins with the fort set afire . The siege would lat twelve days  near modern day Terre Haute , Indiana , Land of Indians . The Fort was built two miles from a Wea Indian village and at the site of a once great battle with the Illini . The fire destroyed the forts whiskey and food supplies leaving commander Captain Zachary Taylor ( future president ) with just a few bushels of corn for the siege . I later  once worked as a forward observer for the 2 / 1 Infantry which is a surviving unit of the old 7th Infantry Regiment that was in Indiana at that time . 1862 The Confederate Army enters into Maryland . 1886 Apache leader Geronimo surrenders in Arizona. 1888 George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and gets a patent for his camera that takes roll film . 1949 the Peekskill Riots in Peekskill NY , 1957 Ford Motor Co introduces the Edsel ,1967 US Marines engage the NVA in the Que Son valley , 1972 Mark Spitz becomes first to win 7 medals at a single Olympics , 1977 Golden Dragon Massacre in San Francisco , 2002 the Oakland Athletics win 20th consecutive game an American League record .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 05 in history, 1697 Battle of Hudsons Bay , 1698 Tsar Peter I of russia imposes a tax on beards with exceptions for clergy and peasants , 1774 First Continental Congress assembles in Philadelphia , 1781 The Battle of the Chesapeake , 1798 Conscription is made mandatory in France . 1812 The siege of Ft Wayne begins as Chief Winamacs forces attack the fort commanded by the drunken and incompetent captain Rhea . 1836 Sam Houston is elected first president of The Republic of Texas , 1839 the UK declares war on china , 1877  Oglala  Sioux Chief Crazy Horse is bayoneted by a US soldier in Ft Robinson Nebraska , 1882 first labor day parade in new york city .1914 The First Battle of The Marne begins , 1960 Cassius Clay wins gold medal in Rome , 1970 Operation Jefferson Glenn begins with the 101st Airborne on the offensive in Nam , 1975 Sacramento , attempt to assassinate President Ford , 1986 Pan Am Flight 73 ( 385 people ) is hijacked at Karachi . 1991 Danke was seen trying to sneak into the Indigenous and Tribal Peoples Convention .

----------


## timosman

> Sept 01 in history ,  1939 Hitler signs the order for execution of the disabled and mentally ill .

----------


## oyarde

> 


 Action T 4 ,Sept . 1939 to Aug 1941 70,273 defectives were recorded as killed in extermination centres in germany , austria and Poland . About half of these taken from Church ran facilities .

----------


## timosman

> Action T 4 ,Sept . 1939 to Aug 1941 70,273 defectives were recorded as killed in extermination centres in germany , austria and Poland . About half of these taken from Church ran facilities .


Also the beginning of WWII.

----------


## oyarde

Sept 06 in history , 1492 Columbus leaves The Canary Islands to sail across the Atlantic for the first time . He has no idea where he is going . 1620 Pilgrims sail from Plymouth on the Mayflower , 1628 Puritans settle Salem . In reality these people just like hardship , why else would you set yourself up for a coming winter of no crops , no food and no knowledge ? 1642 English Parliment dominated by puritans  issues an order putting an end to stage plays in theaters . 1861 The Union Army takes control of the mouth of the Tennessee River . 1863 Confederates evacuate Battery Wagner and Morris Island South Carolina . 1904 Buffalo New York President McKinley is shot and fatally wounded by  socialist Leon Czolgosz . He used an Iver Johnson .32 like the one I own . 1916 The first self service grocery, Piggly Wiggly is opened in Memphis , 1939 South Africa declares war on germany , also 1939 british have first fighter pilot casualty of the war which is due to friendly fire . 1955 Riots in Istanbul kills Jews , Greeks and Armenians . 2007 Israel destroys a nuclear reactor in Syria with air strike .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 07 in history , 70 AD the Roman Army plunders Jerusalem , 1191 The Third Crusade , Saladin is defeated at Arsuf , 1226 the start of the Sixth Crusade as they arrive in Acre . 1652 15k Han farmers rebel against Dutch rule in Taiwan . 1706 Siege of Turin ends  french withdraw from Northern Italy , 1778 France invades Dominica . 1812 French invasion of Russia , Battle of Borodino , French victory near Moscow . 1876 Northfield Minnesota the degenerate James - Younger gang is driven off by armed citizens in a failed attempt to rob the First National Bank . Two of the gang were killed and the rest wounded as they murdered two civilians . 1911 a french poet is arrested and imprisoned on suspicion of stealing the Mona Lisa . He was released a week later and did not commit the crime. He would die of the spanish flu two years after a shrapnel wound ( 1916) to the temple in WW 1 in 1918 . 1940 Germans begin 50 consecutive nights of bombing London . 1943 fire in the Gulf Hotel in Houston kills 55 . I was not at the Gulf Hotel because they did not have a bar. 1945 Berlin Victory Parade held in berlin.1963 Pro Football Hall of Fame opens in Canton Ohio. 1979 Chrysler Corp asks the government for 1.5 Billion to avoid bankruptcy . 2008 US Govt takes control of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac the two largest mortgage companies in the US . Danke is flying Nancy Pelosi to decide the fate of your tax dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 08 in history , 1565 St Augustine Florida is founded by a spanish Admiral , the Knights of Malta defeat the ottomans and end the Siege of Malta , the Knights withstanding four months of bombardment and killing 30k of the evil ottomans while losing one third of the men and island inhabitants . 1755 French and Indian War Battle of Lake George , 1756 French and Indian War , the Kittanning Expedition . 1775 Rising of the Priests of Malta . 1784 Battle of Eutaw Springs in South Carolina , 1863 The Second Battle of Sabine Pass . 1888 Jack The Rippers second victim is found , 1900 Hurricane hits Galveston killing 8k . 1914 first British soldier executed for desertion during the war . 1926 germany is admitted the The League of Nations . 1930 3M begins selling Scotch tape . 1934 off the Jersey coast fire aboard passenger liner kills 137 on SS Moro Castle .1935 Huey Long is fatally shot at the Louisiana Capital Building . 1945 US troops arrive in south korea one month after the soviets arrive in north korea.1974 Ford pardons Nixon . 1988 Yellowstone closed for fires . Now we will achieve 35 readers per day . Still a little short of ruling the net .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 09 in history , 9 AD six of the Germanic tribes unite and annihilate three roman Legions in the Teutoburg  Forest in ambush , 533 the Byzantine Army lands at Tunisia and marches to Carthage . 1000 Battle of Svolder where Dankes heathen ancestors battled one another , the losing king flinging himself into the sea . I cannot be sure which one as the names all sound the same to me . I am not sure if they lacked imagination are were all just in breed a bit . 1739 Stono Rebellion  ( slave rebellion in south carolina ) in which 47 whites and 44 blacks will die . These Congolese slaves were trying to escape to spanish florida where they would be recognized as free as even the barbarian spanish were more civilized than the  south carolina degenerates . 1850 california becomes a state ( No 31 ) . Also 1850  , The Compromise of 1850 transfers from texas to the federal government lands claimed in Kansas , Wyoming , Oklahoma , New Mexico and Colorado in exchange for the federal govt assuming 10 million of the Texas pre annexation debt . 1863 The Union Army enters Chattanooga . 1914 the creation of the Canadian Automobile Machinegun Brigade becoming the first fully motorized unit in the british Army . 1939 The Battle of Hel . 1942 a Japanese Floatplane drops fire bombs on Oregon . 1956 Elvis Presley on the Ed Sullivan show , 1965 The US Dept. of Housing and Urban Development is needlessly established , 1966 president Lyndon Johnson signs the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act . 1971 Four day Attica Prison riot begins resulting in 39 dead as state troopers retake the prison . 2016 fifth nuclear test completed by North Korea. Danke seen in the same bar as Dennis Rodman .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 10 in history , 506 The Bishops of Visigothic Gaul meet in council . 1570 spanish missionaries land in Virginia , 1776 Nathan Hale begins to spy for the Continentals , 1798 Battle of St George's Caye  , british Honduras defeats spain .1813 US defeats the british fleet at he Battle of Lake Erie , 1846 patent granted for sewing machine , 1897 Lattimer Massacre , sheriffs posse kills 19 unarmed immigrants in Pennsylvania near Hazelton . All shot in the back , sheriff and deputies all acquitted , site of massacre went unmarked for 72 years . 1939 Canada declares war on Germany . 1942 british land on Madagascar to take it from the enemies ,1943 germans begin occupation of Rome . 2002 Switzerland joins the UN . Do not forget Mon . Sept 11 is Patriot Day.

----------


## oyarde

Sept 11 is the Leap Day for the Ethiopian and Coptic calendars , Sept 11 in history , 1297 The Battle of Stirling Bridge , the Scots lead by William Wallace and Andrew Moray defeat the british , 1390 the Teutonic Knights begin the siege of Vilnius . 1609 Henry Hudson was in Manhattan . 1780 Battle of Little Nescopeck Creek in Luzeme County Pennsylvania . The Indians easily killed ten militiamen from Northampton county while they ate lunch without posting sentries . Laziness equals death . 1789 Alexander Hamilton is  appointed Secretary Of The Treasury . 1792 The Hope Diamond and French Crown Jewels are stolen . 1851 Christiana Resistance  , escaped slaves in  Christiana Pennsylvania . 1919 The US Marine Corp invades Honduras , 1939 Canada declares war on germany . 1985 Pete Rose breaks Ty Cobbs record for hits by hitting # 4192 .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Sept 11 is the Leap Day for the Ethiopian and Coptic calendars , Sept 11 in history , 1297 The Battle of Stirling Bridge , the Scots lead by William Wallace and Andrew Moray defeat the british , 1390 the Teutonic Knights begin the siege of Vilnius . 1609 Henry Hudson was in Manhattan . 1780 Battle of Little Nescopeck Creek in Luzeme County Prnnsylvania . The Indians easily killed ten militiamen from Northampton county while they ate lunch without posting sentries . Laziness equals death . 1789 Alexander Hamilton is  appointed Secretary Of The Treasury . 1792 The Hope Diamond and French Crown Jewels are stolen . 1851 Christiana Resistance  , escaped slaves in  Christiana Pennsylvania . 1919 The US Marine Corp invades Honduras , *1939 Canada declares war on germany* . 1985 Pete Rose breaks Ty Cobbs record for hits by hitting # 4192 .


 *1939 Canada declares war on germany*  That's a dupe from yesterday, uncle Oyarde. Surely you can't count the same event on two days...

----------


## oyarde

> *1939 Canada declares war on germany*  That's a dupe from yesterday, uncle Oyarde. Surely you can't count the same event on two days...


I am getting old and my memory is getting bad , the prime minister announced it in a speech on Sept 3 in Ottawa  which is when the UK & France made announcements . In Canada the house and senate drafted on 9 Sept . On the 10th it was reviewed by the High Commissioner and taken for executive signature and announced on the 10th and released in the newspapers on the 11th . High Commissioner sounds like a cool title , I might require Mrs O to call me that this week.

----------


## oyarde

Sept 12 in history , 490 BC Battle of Marathon , the invading Persians are defeated , 1609 Henry Hudson begins river exploration of what is now known as the hudson river. It was called Mohicanitchtuck by the Delaware  Muncie  to the South of the river and the Mohicans to the North of the river . The River that flows both ways . 1634 Gunpowder factory explodes in Malta killing 22. 1814 Battle of North Point , the Americans halt the advance on Baltimore by the British . The amount of wounded was heavy for the British . In typical american fashion North Point is on the Southeast side of Baltimore . 1847 Mexican American War , Battle of Chapultepec begins . 1915 French soldiers rescue 4k Armenian genocide survivors . 1919 Hitler joins the german Workers Party ( Nazi Party ) . 1923 Southern Rhodesia is annexed by the UK .1938 Hitler demands Czechoslovakia . 1952 a monster is seen in Flatwoods West Virginia , the artist renditions of the Flatwoods Monster are interesting . The Flatwoods Monster emitted a skunk like spray similar to mustard gas .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 13 in history , 585 BC the King of Rome celebrates his victory over the Sabines ( Italian tribe lived in the central Appenines in ancient Italy ) . The Sabines did not concede easily . They were a proud , warlike and frugal people not interested in following the law of others . 533 the Byzantines defeat the Vandals near Carthage in North Africa . 1743 The Treaty of Worms is signed by britain , Austria and Sardinia . 1759 French and Indian War ( Known in Europe as The Seven Years War ) the british defeat the french near Quebec City in the Battle of The Plains of Abraham . 1788 the Philadelphia Convention sets the date for the presidential election , New York is the US Capital . 1812  , War of 1812 ,Battle of the Narrows , a column of 13 soldiers was attacked at the Narrows by a Potawatomi War Party only two men  escaped , a wagon driver and a private . There was a second wagon train two days behind of 15 soldiers that was ambushed and half were killed . The US called it a victory  , no Indians were hurt. 1847 Mexico City is captured by the US Army . 1899 Henry Bliss is the first American known to have died in an auto accident . 1906 first flight of a fixed wing aircraft in europe . 1987 Goiania Incident , 2001 civilian aircraft traffic in the US resumed after 9/11 .2008 Hurricane Ike makes landfall on the Texas Gulf Coast .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 14 in history , 1752 the British Empire skips 11 days and adopts the Gregorian calendar . 1763  309 Seneca Warriors defeat the british in the Battle of Devils Hole in Pontiacs War . They killed 81 British of the 80th Regt  and 21 teamsters and wounded 8 more soldiers and one teamster before they could retreat near Niagara Gorge in present day new york . The Indians had no losses . The british should have learned from the americans and called it a victory .1901 US President William McKinley dies after an assassination attempt on Sept 6 . 1960 the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries is founded ( OPEC) , also 1960 CIA is operating in the Congo . 1969 US Selective Service selects Sept 14 as the first draft lottery date . 1994 Major League baseball is cancelled due to strike . 2007 Northern Rock Bank in England experiences first bank run there in the UK in 150 years , Danke was on the scene  . Hopefully we will attain 35 3/4 readers per day today .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 15 in history , 668 Eastern Roman Emperor Constans ll is assassinated in his bath in Syracuse Italy . 1440 Gilles De Rais , Army Leader , Baron , Knight and Lord of Brittany is taken into custody as a serial killer of children ( in the hundreds ) and would later confess and be hanged on 26 Oct . 1616 first free public school for peasants opened in Frascati Italy . 1762 Battle of Signal Hill ( Newfoundland ) , last battle in the Americas of the Seven Year War ( typically bad at math , they had been fighting for 8 years ) . 1776 British forces land at Kips Bay for the New York campaign . 1789 US Dept of Foreign Affairs is renamed Dept of State and given domestic duties only two months after being created ( typical Hydra govt at work , establish it and watch it make more heads for itself ) . 1798 Britain seizes Dutch Cape Colony in South Africa . 1816 HMS Whiting runs aground on Doom Bar . 1835 HMS Beagle with Charles Darwin aboard reaches the eastern most part of the Galapagos Islands . 1862 Confederate forces capture Harpers Ferry . 1916 Tanks are first used in battle at the Somme . 1935 Nazis adapt new national flag and Nuremberg Law deprives jews of citizenship . 1950 US forces land on Inchon. 1967  president Lyndon Johnson writes letter to congress urging gun control . 1974 Air Vietnam Flight 706 is hijacked and crashes attempting to land killing all 75  souls on board . The hijacker was Le Duc Tan a South Vietnamese Army Ranger who had just been demoted from Capt to LT after stealing two cars in Da Nang .He hijacked the plane with two grenades. It was a Boeing 727 - 121C . I believe Le Duc Tan to be a communist spy . 2000 Opening ceremony of summer Olympics in Sydney . 2008 Lehman Brothers files for the largest bankruptcy in US history , has not yet been determined if Danke got a bonus . Our goal now is 36 readers per day . Danke will be famous .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 16 in history , 1620 Pilgrims leave England on the Mayflower . 1776 The Battle of Harlem Heights is fought and considered an American victory . 1814 Francis Scott Key completes his poem Star Spangled Banner . 1893 land run in the Cherokee Strip in  the Indian Territory. This land had been given in the Treaty of Ochoa in 1835 . President Harrison forbade the Cherokee from leasing ground there to graze which eliminated tribal profits . There were 100,000 participants to get 40,000 sites starting at 1.40 per acre. Many claims would be abandoned by the end of the year and following year. The Cherokee Strip was the top left hand  one sixth of the Indian territory . President Harrison with a real make america great plan got the Indians to sell this 1/6th of the state to the fed govt for little since he would not let them use it . 1920 Wall Street Bombing , wagon bomb kills 38 and injures 400 ,  the horse was small fragments as 100 lbs of dynamite were used with 500 lbs of cast iron shrapnel in the deadliest terror attack on US soil . Italian anarchists were the suspects. At 23 Wall Street shrapnel marks may still be seen . The BOI , justice dept Bureau of Investigation never solved the crime . 1959 the Xerox 914 is introduced ( first photo copier ). 2004 Hurricane Ivan makes landfall at Gulf Shores Alabama as a Cat 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 17 in history , 456 Remistis , Roman General is besieged by Goths at Ravenna and later executed . 1630 city of Boston , Mass  is founded by Puritans . It is the largest city in new england and site of the first american public school. It was originally called Trimountaine by white europeans  ( Three Mountains ) . It was inhabited by the real residents earlier than 5000 BC . It was an early port of the Atlantic Slave Trade and wealthy center from such. 1775 The Invasion of Canada begins with the siege of Ft St Jean . Even without food the british held to Nov 3 . 1776 the Presidio of San Francisco is founded in New Spain . 1778 The Treaty of Fort Pitt is signed between the Lenape and the US Govt , it is the US governments first formal treaty . The treaty recognized the Delaware and encouraged them to ally and lead the tribes of the Ohio to form a state with representation in congress as the 14th State . By 1779 the treaty had not been honored by the US and the Lenape allied with the British and the US govt was officially established as liars and thieves . The US had intended for the treaty to merely give them passage through the Lenape lands to attack the british and use Lenape Warriors for soldiers . 1787 The US Constitution is signed in Philly . 1849 Harriet Tubman escapes slavery . 1862 Battle of Antietam  , single bloodiest day in american history . This brought an end to the invasion of maryland and the Emancipation Proclamation was issued five days later . 1906 San Francisco Earthquake .1928 The Okeechobee Hurricane strikes killing more than 2500 . 1949 Canadian steam ship burns in Toronto Harbour killing 118 . 1961 The Minnesota Vikings play and win first game . They defeated the Bears 37 - 13 with Fran Tarkenton guiding the team to five touchdowns . 2001 The New York Stock Exchange reopens after 9/11  . 2011 Danke packing all of his dirty underwear for Occupy Wall Street .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 18 in history , 1066 Norwegian King lands at Scarborough and begins invasion of England . Once an exiled Byzantine mercenary he would die in England at Stamford Bridge . Death of the Viking Kings  . 1679 New Hampshire becomes a county of Massachusetts Bay Colony . 1759 British capture Quebec City . 1812 Fire of Moscow dies down after burning three quarters of the city . 1837 Tiffany and Co  Stationary and Fancy Goods Emporium is founded in new york . 1838 The Anti Corn Law League is established in England protesting taxes on imported grains causing food prices to rise . 1873 Panic of 1873 US Bank Jay Cooke & Co  declares bankruptcy . 1906 10k die in tsunami in Hong Kong , 1919 Akron becomes first professional football team to use a black player . 1943 the Jews of Minsk are massacred , 1943 Hitler orders the deportation of Danish Jews . 1947 The US Air Force becomes a separate and lesser branch of service .1964 North Vietnamese Army begins invading South Vietnam , 1974 Hurricane Fifi strikes Honduras killing 5k , 1992 an explosion at Giant Mine kills 9 replacement workers . Today we will reach 36 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 19 in history 634 Siege of Damascus , 1676 Jamestown is burned to the ground ,  1777 british win at First Battle of Saratoga , 1778 The Continental Congress passes first Federal budget , 1862 Battle of Iuka , victorious union Army captured 1629 stand of arms after the battle, present day Highway 25 is where the Jacinto road that the Union would have used to manuever into place . There is a 70 acre sight set aside there now as a park , at that time it would have been open fields with fence rows . 1863 first day of the Battle of Chickamauga , 1864 Third Battle of Winchester . 1881 President Garfield dies of wound from July 2 shooting . 1916 East African Campaign of WW 1 , colonial forces of the Belgian Congo capture the town of Tabora . 1944 Battle of Hurtgen Forest begins between the US and the Nazis. 1971 Montagnard troops in Vietnam revolt . 1985 Tipper Gore and Frank Zappa testify in congressional hearings about rock and roll obscenity , your tax dollars at work .1995 Unabombers Manifesto is published . 2006 Thai military Coup in Bangkok , martial law imposed .2010 Deepwater Horizon oil spill is sealed .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 20 in history , 1066 Battle of Fulford  the Northern Earls tried to defeat the wicked Vikings near York, 1187 Saladin begins the Siege of Jerusalem , 160 the Great Prussian Uprising against the Teutonic Knights . 1519 Magellan sets sail in search of the Spice Islands , he would be killed in The Battle of Mactan , he should have taken a Great Indian War Chief with him . 1596 Diego de Montemayor founds the City of Monterrey in New Spain . 1737 the evil Penn family stole by force and forgery from the Lenape 1.2 million acres ( the size of Rhode Island ) . Many Lenape moved to the Ohio country to escape the thieving whites. 1848 The American Association For the Advancement of Science is created . 1977 Socialist Republic of Vietnam is admitted into the UN . 1979  Coup detat in the Central African Empire .  1982 NFL begins 6 week strike . 1984 suicide bomber in a car in Beruit attacks US Embassy killing 22 . 2000 MI6 building is attacked by an RPG . 2001 Pres Bush declares War on Terror . Danke pays all of his traffic tickets to try and get ready for a security clearance .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 21 in history , 1170 combined Irish  - english forces seize Norse - Gaelic Dublin and force the king of dublin into exile . 1217 the Livonian Crusade , the Livonian Leader and Estonian Leader  Kaupo The Accursed are killed in the Battle of Matthews Day . 1745 The Hanoverian Army is defeated . 1776 New York City burns after being occupied by the British . 1780 Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point . 1860 Second Opium War french - anglo forces defeat the Chinese at the Battle of Palikao . 1921 a storage silo in Germany explodes killing 600 . 1938 The Great Hurricane of 1938 lands at Long Island killing 700 . 1937 The Hobbit is published .1942 Ukraine , Nazis murder 2,588 Jews . 1953 Operation Moolah comes to an end . 2013 Al Shabbab attacks a shopping center in Kenya killing 67 , Danke kept on shopping .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 22 in history . 1692 the last of those convicted in the Salem Witch Trials are hanged . 1711 the Tuscarora War begins in what is now North Carolina , the war began over degenerate whites raiding villages to take slaves and would last years . By 1722 most Southern Tuscarora left for the North to join the Iroquois confederacy where they became the sixth nation.Most Southern Tuscarora were killed , executed  with most woman and children sold into slavery to carribean plantations. 1776 Nathan Hale is hanged as a spy . 1789 The United States Postmaster General is established . 1888 fist issue of National Geographic Magazine is published . 1919 The steel strike of 1919 begins in Pennsylvania . 1941 German SS murders 6k Jews in the Ukraine  bringing the weekly total to 24k . 1979 a bright flash similar to nuclear weapon flash is sighted at Prince Edward Islands , its cause is never determined . Dankes parents could not give an alibi for his location at the time .

----------


## oyarde

Sept. 23 in history , 1338 First naval battle with artillery used by the English Ship Christopher that had three cannon and a hand gun . 1641 The Merchant Royal leaking badly and in bad weather is lost at sea off Lands End . 18 of the crew of 58 went down and 100,000 pounds of gold ,  400 bars of Mexican silver and 500,000 pc.'s of Eight . 1806 Lewis and Clark return to St Louis from the Pacific Northwest . 1845 The Knickerbockers baseball team is founded in new york, 1908 University of Alberta is founded . 1980 Bob Marley plays last concert in Pittsburgh . 1983  Gulf Air Flight 771 is destroyed by bomb killing all 117 on board . 2004 over 3k dead in Haiti Hurricane. 91 Days to Christmas Eve . I am hoping for something nice this yr from Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 24 in history , 787 Second Council of Nicaea , 1664 Dutch Republic surrenders New Amsterdam to england . 1789 Congress passes Judiciary Act which creates Attorney General and supreme court . 1846 Monterrey Mexico is captured by the US . 1869 Black Friday , gold prices plummet when Pres Grant orders the treasury to sell large quantities to prevent Gould & Fisk from cornering the market on the New York Gold Exchange . 1906 Pres Roosevelt proclaims Devils Tower in Wyoming first National Monument . 1935 First rodeo outdoors under electric lighting in Columbia , Mississippi . 1948 Honda Motor Company is founded . 1950 forest fires black out the sun in Canada and New England causing the moon to appear blue as far away as europe . 1957 Ike sends 101st Airborne to Little Rock , Arkansas to enforce desegregation . 1968 60 Minutes debuts on CBS , 2005 Hurricane Rita makes landfall ( Louisiana and Texas ) , 2009 Danke spotted in Pittsburgh which hosts the G20 Summit , 2015 stampede at the Hajj killing 1100 . We have reached 37 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 25 in history , 1066 Battle of Stamsford Bridge puts an end to Viking invasions in england . 1396 Christians defeated by Ottomans at the Battle of Nicopolis . 1513 Balboa reaches the Pacific Ocean  , 1775 Ethan Allen surrenders to the british after trying to capture Montreal during the Battle of Longue Pointe in total failure . 1804 The Teton Sioux demand a boat from Lewis and Clark Expedition as a toll for being allowed to proceed upriver . It is almost as if I was there that day . 1890 US Congress , having nothing else to do , establishes Sequoia National Park , 1915 The Second Battle of Champagne begins , 1942 Swiss police deny entry to jews fleeing Nazis , 1977 I was in Chicago for the First Chicago Marathon , 1983 Maze Prison Escape . 1992 Danke project , Mars Observer ( 511 million dollars ) is sent and fails eleven months later or about 47 million dollars per month .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 26 in history , 46 BC Julius Caesar dedicates a temple to an imaginary friend , mythical ancestor Venus Genetrix  after a vow he made at the Battle of Pharsalus . 1777 british troops occupy The City of Brotherly Love . 1789 Thomas Jefferson is appointed Sec of State , 1917 Battle of Polygon Wood begins , 1918 the Meuse Argonne Offensive begins , bloodiest battle in american history begins . 1933 Machine Gun Kelly yells " Don't shoot, G Men " as he surrenders to FBI . George Kelly Barnes changed his name to  George R. Kelly , served time in Leavenworth in 1928 for smuggling liquor onto an Indian Reservation in Oklahoma .  Was prisoner 117 at Alcatraz and died in Leavenworth prison .One of the most famous people from Memphis . 1950 Seoul is re taken from the north koreans . 1953 rationing of sugar ends in the UK . 1960 TV debate in chicago between Nixon & Kennedy . 1969 , Abbey Road , last Beatles album is released . I still have my original copy . 1980 , four years before attending my first Octoberfest in Munich , a terror attack kills 13 . 1981 Nolan Ryan throws fifth No Hitter . 2014 Danke reported seen in Iguala Mexico .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 27 in history 1066 William The Conqueror and his Army set sail from the mouth of the Somme  , 1331 The Battle of Plowce  between Poland and The Teutonic Order , 1777 Lancaster becomes US Capital after congress flees Philly to escape british . 1903 The Wreck of The Old 97 . 1908 First Model T built in Detroit , 1940 Tripartite Pact is signed by The Axis of Evil , 1962 the evil book Silent Spring is released and soon the US Environmental Protection Agency springs up like the spawn of Satan . 1975 five executions are held in Spain . 1979 The US Dept of Education receives final approval from the evil congress to become the 13th cabinet agency . 2001 Danke was reported near the scene of The Zug Massacre , could not be found for questioning , 2012 Danke in Minneapolis as another mass shooting takes place . Hugh Hefner passes away at 91 .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 28 in History , 48 BC Pompey is assassinated on orders of King Ptolemey of egypt when he lands on Egypt . 235 Pope Pontain resigns , he and Hippolytus the church leader of Rome are exiled to the mines of Sardinia . 1871 Brazil passes Law of The Free Womb granting freedom to all new children born to slaves . 1892 first night game for American Football between Wyoming Seminary and Mansfield State Normal . ( Danke did not attend Normal ) The game was called at halftime in a 0 - 0 tie as the lighting was not quite adequate  and there were injuries from running into light poles . 1912 Corporal Frank Scott becomes the first Army enlisted man to die in plane crash in Maryland . 1919 Race Riots begin in Omaha Nebraska , we cannot confirm or deny that Juleswin was there . 1971 UK bans medicinal use of weed . 1973 the ITT buiding in NY is bombed . 1975 The Spaghetti House Siege , nine hostages taken in London . 1995 I was vacationing in the Comoros , 2012 Somali and African Union forces launch a coordinated assault to try to take the city of Kismayo from Al Shabbab . 2017 Heavenly Boy 34 had his phone stolen .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 29 in history. ( 93 days remaining in the year ) , 61 BC Pompey celebrates his third triumph for victories over the pirates . 1227 Frederick II is excommunicated by Pope Gregory IX for failing to participate in the Crusades . 1364 british defeat the French in Brittany at The Battle of Auray . 1578 the Spanish claim the capital city of Honduras . 1789 US Dept of War establishes a standing Army . 1829 The Met ( London police ) is founded . 1864 The Battle of Chaffin's Farm is fought .For both sides the totals are 641 killed , 2567 wounded . 1911 Italy declares war on the Ottoman Empire . 1923 the british mandate for Palestine takes effect creating a mandatory palestine . The french mandates for Syria and Lebanon take effect . 1949 chinese commies  ( Communist Party of China )write the Common Programme . 2006 Danke was in Brazil for the beginning of the Brazilian Aviation Crises , 2008 following Lehman Bros and Washington Mutual bankruptcies the Dow drops 777 points . I expect drops greater than that whenever the next financial crises arrives . 2013 42 people are killed by Boko Haram in Nigeria at the college of Agriculture . Evidently Juleswin escaped .

----------


## oyarde

Sept 30 in history , 489 The Battle of Verona , the Ostrogoths under King Theodoric The Great are defeated at Verona for the second time by the forces of Odoacer in northen italy , 737 Battle of The Baggage , on the upper course of the Oxus River in modern day northern afghanistan , the Turgesh defeat the evil muslims . Battle of Madonna dell'Omo french and spain defeat the Kingdom of Sardinia . 1888 , Jack The Rippers third and fourth victims are found .1915 a Serbian Army Private becomes the first known soldier to shoot down an aircraft with ground to air fire . 1922 Alabama beats Marion Military Institute 110 - 0 , it is the only 100 point game in school history .1927 Babe Ruth becomes first player ever to hit 60 home runs in a season . 1938 britain , france foolishly sign an agreement allowing the germans to occupy the Sudetenland . 1847 first televised world series . 1949 The Berlin Airlift ends . 1972 Roberto Clemente reaches 3000 hits . 1861 William Wrigley Jr is born .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 01 in History , 331 BC Alexander The Great defeats Darius III of Persia at The Battle of Gaugamela  ( near modern day Mosul ). 1800 Spain cedes Louisiana to France . 1811 the first steam boat to sail the Mississippi arrives at New Orleans . 1827 Russian - Persian war  , the Russian Army storms Yerevan ending Muslim domination of Armenia . 1832 Texan delegates convene at San Felipe de Austin to petition for changes in the governance of Mexican Texas . San Felipe de Austin was a commercial center on the Brazos that had about the same population in 1833 that it does today ( 700 ). By 1828 it had three general stores , two taverns , a blacksmith shop and a hotel and only San Antonio was larger . The founding spot of the Texas Rangers . The town was burned in 1836 to prevent the Mexicans from taking it . It is home to the oldest Texas Post Office . 1880 Thomas Edison opens first electric lamp factory . Ford Model T lists for 825 dollars. 1910 a large bomb destroys the Los Angeles Times building downtown killing 21 it was set by Union Iron Workers ( typical union terrorists of the times bombings running as much as once every three days ). Twenty of the dead were identified but parts were pulled out believing to belong to as many as two others unidentified . The govt brought charges against 54 union men .In Dec 1912 in Indianapolis  38 of 40 charged that stood trial were found guilty by Jury . 1943 Allied troops capture Naples , 1957 first appearance of In God We Trust on paper currency . The first coin to say that was  the 1864 Two Cent Piece .1961 East and West Cameroon merge .1971 Walt Disney World opens near Orlando . 1975 Al Jackson Jr. was fatally shot in the back five times in his home . Member of Booker T and the MG's as the House Band for Stax Records in Memphis  doing early work for Otis Redding , Wilson Pickett and others. Two members of the band will later play with The Blues Brothers ( Briefcase Full of Blues ) . 1979 The US gave my Canal to Panama . 1992 Danke watches as the cartoon network is launched .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 02 in history , 1187 Saladin takes Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule . 1535 Jacques Cartier arrives at what is now Montreal .1552 conquest of Kazan by Ivan The Terrible . 1780 John Andre is hanged as a spy . 1835 Battle of Gonzales , beginning of the texas insurrection . 1919 Woodrow Wilson suffers a stroke . 1925 first test of a working tv . 1928 founding of Opus Dei . 1937 Dominicans execute 20k Haitians . 1968 Pres Diaz  orders soldiers to suppress a demonstration by students ten days before my arrival for the summer Olympics . 1970 Plane carrying Wichita State Football team crashes in Colorado killing 31 , 2002 Beltway Sniper Attacks begin . 2006 five Amish girls are murdered by Charles Carl Roberts in Nickel Mines , Penn . 2016 Danke was reported seen in the Oromia Region in Ethiopia .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 3 in history , 1712 Duke of Montrose issues an arresst warrant for Rob Roy MacGregor , 1789 George Washington announces the first  national govt Thanksgiving. 1795 rebel slave leader Tula executed in Caracao , 1849 Edgar Allen Poe found delirious in the gutter in Baltimore , 1872 Bloomingdale Brothers open first store on third Ave in New York , 1873 Captain Jack  ( Kintpuash ) , Modoc Chief is executed by the US Army and they sent his head to the Smithsonian . His only mistake was surrendering. Never surrender . 1912 Battle of Coyotepe Hill , invading US forces defeat the Nicaraguan's . 1949 first black owned radio station opens in Atlanta , WERD .1950 First Battle of Maryang San , Australians and Brits fight the Chinese in North Korea . 1963 a violent coup in Honduras ten days before the election leads to two decades of military rule . 1993 Battle of Mogadishu ends with 18 dead Americans and nearly 400 Somalis . 1990 , I was on vacation in Berlin .1995 OJ Simpson is acquitted of murder .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 04 in history , 1636 the Swedes defeat the armies of Saxony at The Battle of Wittstock , 1777 Battle of Germantown , 1779 Fort Wilson Riot , six dead and 19 wounded as the dirty Pennsylvanians turn on one another . 1853 the Ottomans declare war on the Russians . 1876 Texas A & M opens and is the first university in Texas . 1917 WW I Battle of Broodsiende .1992 Boeing 727-258F crashes into two apartment buildings in Amsterdam killing 43 . 1997  Second largest cash robbery in US history in Charlotte at Loomis , Fargo and Co . FBI eventually recovers 95 percent of the 17.3  million . 2001  Siberian Airlines flight 1812 crashes into the Black Sea after being struck by an S200 missile ,  78 are killed . 2006 Danke  rumored to be meeting with Assange outside Langley .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 05 in history , 539 BC  Persian Cyrus The Great and his Army take Babylon . 456 The Visigoths , under orders from Rome with Franks and Burgundians invade Iberia . 1450 Jews are expelled from Lower Bavaria by the Duke of Bavaria . 1607 Assassins sent by Pope Paul V attempt to kill Venetian statesman and scientist Paola Sarpi who survives fifteen stab wounds. 1813 Battle of Thames in Canada , ( near present day Chatham , Ontario )  invading americans drove off the outnumbered british with cavalry leaving 500 Indians to face a force of 3761 americans and the US Navy , 16 Indians are killed including Tecumseh and Roundhead . The invading americans lost 27 killed and 57 wounded . Three wounded from the british the remainder from the fight with the Shawnee and Wyandot . 1877 Chief Joseph surrenders the Nez Perce to General Miles. 1921 The World series broadcast on radio for the first time . 1938 in Germany Jews passports are invalidated . 1943 98 American POW's are executed on Wake Island by Japs , 1962 first Beatles single Love Me Do is released , 2011 while Danke was in Asia , the Mekong River Massacre occurred .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 06 in history , 105 BC The Cimbri  ( ancient Germanic tribe ) defeat the Romans at the Battle of Arausio , 69 BC The  Armenians are defeated by the Romans at the Battle of Tigranocerta , AD 23 Rebels kill Xin Dynasty Emperor Wang Mang in a peasant revolt .  1539 the evil Hernando de Soto enters the Appalachee capital by force ( present day Tallahassee ) . 1683 Germantown ( Penn. ) is founded . 1723 Benjamin Franklin arrives at Philadelphia at age 17 . 1854 Great Fire of Newcastle in England leaves 53 dead . 1884 the Naval War College is founded in Newport Rhode Island .1973 Egypt and Syria attack Israel . 1979 Pope visits the white house .1981 Anwar Sadat is murdered ,1987 Fiji becomes a Republic and Danke did not even notice . We may reach 38 readers a day today .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 07 in history 1406 1000 French Troops land at Jersey and do battle with 3000 defenders . 1542 explorer and slaver Juan Rodriguez Cabrillo  finds Santa Catalina Island off the coast of california while searching for china . At that time there was a large population of  Tongva Indians living on Santa Catalina Island . Cabrillo would later die on the Island of gangrene from a broken shin . 1777 The Americans defeat the british at The Battle of Bemis Heights or the Second Battle of Saratoga  . 1916 Georgia Tech defeats Cumberland University 222 - 0 in the most lopsided US football game. Heisman coached Georgia Tech ran the ball every play and the Left End kicked 18 extra points and Tech scored 32 touchdowns, Cumberland lost 9 fumbles and threw 6 interceptions on 2 - 18 passing. Cumberland did block an extra point with a human pyramid formation .  Cumberland had cancelled football season and George Allen put together his fraternity brothers for the team after coaching the baseball team to a 22 - 0 victory over Georgia Tech earlier in the year . The quarters in the second half were shortened by three minutes each .1949 communist  East Germany is formed . 1993 The Flood of '93 ends at St Louis  , 103 days after it began the Mississippi River falls below flood stage . 1996 Fox News channel begins broadcasting .2016 Hurricane Matthew death toll rises to 800 .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 08 in history . 1480 The Great Stand on The Ugra River  which will result in withdrawal of the Great Mongol Horde . 1582  because of switching to the Gregorian Calendar there is no Oct  8 in Italy , Poland , Spain and Portugal this particular year . 1645 first hospital in North America opens in Montreal . 1856 Second Opium War begins . 1860 Telegraph line between LA and Frisco opens . 1862 Battle of Perryville , invading confederates under General Braxton Bragg are defeated in Kentucky . 1871  Four major fires break out on the shores of Lake Michigan . 1918 Argonne Forest  Corporal Alvin C York kills 28 germans and captures 132 . 1921 first live broadcast of a football game . 1944 Battle of Crucifix Hill just outside Aachen . On this happy day in 1967 two battalions of Bolivians battle with murderer Che Guevara ,wound him , capture him and prepare for his execution . 2014 first person in the US with Ebola virus dies. 2016 Hurricane Matthew death toll rises to 900 .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 09 in history 768 Charlemagne becomes King , 1604 Supernova in the Milky Way , 1635 Rhode Island explorer Roger Williams is expelled from the evil Massachusetts Bay colony . 1708 Peter The Great defeats the Swedes . 1740 Dutch colonists begin killing Chinese in Batavia eventually killing 10k  and leading to a two year war in Burma. As Danke has mentioned in the past , be wary of the Dutch . 1760 Russians occupy Berlin , 1790 Northern Algeria Earthquake triggering a tsunami , 3k die . 1824 Costa Rica abolishes slavery . 1847 Slavery is abolished on Saint Barthelemy and all slaves freed . 1831 Battle of Santa Rosa Island , Union Troops repel confederate attack on Fort Pickens . 1864 Battle of Toms Brook , Virginia , Union Cavalry defeat confederate forces . 1907 The City of The Crosses , Las Cruces , New Mexico is incorporated . It is home of Virgin Galactic offering space flights . Pat Garrett worked there on a disappearance case of Albert Jennings Fountain in 1896 which would lead to a gunfight later in Alamogordo where Garrett would withdraw . The body of Fountain and his son were never found , only pools of blood where they were believed murdered . 1919 Black Sox scandal , Cincinnati Reds win world series . 1969 , I leave Chicago just as the National Guard is brought in . 1970 The Khmer Republic is proclaimed in Cambodia . 1983 The Rangoon Bombing . 2012 Taliban attempt to assassinate a schoolgirl  .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 10 on history , 680 Battle of Karbala , 1631 Saxony Army takes over Prague , 1780 The Great Hurricane of 1780 kills 30k in the Caribbean . 1845 Annapolis Maryland , Naval School opens . 1846 Triton , the largest moon of Neptune is discovered .1871 Chicago burns  from the 8th to 10th . 1933 United airlines Boeing 247 explodes via bomb in the baggage mid air in an act of terrorism , all three crew and four passengers died over Chesterton , Indiana and no person was ever charged for the crime . 1957 Ike apologizes to the finance minister of Ghana for being refused service at a Dover , Delaware restaurant . 1970 Montreal  , Quebec Vice Premier is kidnapped by terror group FLQ . 1973 I was in Washington , vice president Spiro Agnew resigns after being charged for tax evasion .2015 Twin bomb blasts in Ankara , Turkey kill 102 at the main  train station .

----------


## Danke

Columbus Day, the beginning to the civilization of the Injun. An ongoing project.

----------


## oyarde

> Columbus Day, the beginning to the civilization of the Injun. An ongoing project.


The guy looking for China ? Yeah , that guy is a dick . Because of him I get no mail today , my bank is closed and tax ticks get a pd day off while all the dumbasses go to work to pay for it for them .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 11 in history , 1138  A massive Earthquake strikes Aleppo  , 1649  Sack of Wexford , 1767 surveying the Mason Dixon Line is completed . 1776 Battle of Valcour Island  , 1809 along The Natchez Trace in Tennessee  Meriwether Lewis is murdered at Grinders Stand Inn . Nobody does anything about it . 1862 General J E B Stuart and his men loot Chambersburg Pennsylvania on an invasion of the north . 1942 Battle of Cape Esperance . 1954 The Viet Minh  take control of North Vietnam . 1975 Saturday Night Live debuts . 1976 President Ford promotes General George Washington  ( public law 94 - 479 ),2013 Danke was rumored to be in The Channel of Sicily .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 12 in history , 633  Battle of Hatfield Chase . 1492 Chris Columbus makes landfall on the Bahamas , thinks he is in India . 1692 Salem witch trials are ended by the Governor . 1773 Williamsburg , Virginia the first insane asylum in america opens ( Eastern State Hospital ) . 1792 first columbus day celebration is held in NY City . 1810 first Oktoberfest . 1823 Charles Macintosh sells the first rain coat . 1892 in celebration of the idol Columbus the Pledge of Allegiance is recited in US public Schools for the first time . 1918 near where Danke has played with matches in his youth , Cloquet Minnesota  , a forest fire kills 453 souls . 1933 Military Citadel Alcatraz becomes Alcatraz Federal Pen. 1945 Desmond Doss receives his Medal of Honor . 1962 Colimbus Day Storm strikes the Northwest with record wind speeds killing 46 . 1963 Rev. Walter Ciszek was released from soviet prison after 23 years . 1970 President Nixon announces he will withdraw 40k troops from Vietnam by Christmas . 1983 Japanese Prime Minister found guilty of taking 4 million bribe from Lockheed and sentenced to 2 years in prison , I was in the Indian Territory . 1984 Brighton Hotel Bombing , Thatcher escapes from the irish but bomb kills 5 , wounds 31. 1997 Massacre in Algeria kills 47 at fake roadblock . 2000 USS Cole is badly damaged by two suicide bombers killing 17 crew . 2002 terrorists detonate bombs in Bali killing 202 .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 13 in history , AD 54 Emperor Claudius is poisoned to death . 409  Vandals cross the Pyrenees into Hispania . 1307 hundreds of Knights Templar are arrested, later in France and tortured , later would confess to heresy . 1710 Port Royal falls to the british , 1775 congress establishes the Continental Navy , 1792 cornerstone of the Presidential Mansion is laid  . 1812 Battle of Queenston Heights . 1845 texas voters  approve proposal that will go to congress to make Texas a state . 1914 Philly  Athletics are swept in world series , first time a team was swept . 1917 Miracle of the Sun , Fatima Portugal . 1967 first ABA game Anaheim Amigos get beat by Oakland Oaks  134 - 129 in Oakland . Boeing 707 cargo jet crashes in Santa Cruz killing 100 , 97 , mostly children on the ground . 1983 first cell network launched in chicago .2013  Hindu stampede at a festival kills 115 in the Datia district in India . Could you name a team the Anaheim Amigos today ?

----------


## oyarde

Oct 14 in history , 1066 Battle of Hastings on Seniac Hill 7 miles from Hastings . 1322 Scottish forces defeat the english at Byland , battling for Scottish Independence . 1656 The nutjobs ( evil puritans ) of Massachusetts enact punitive legislation against the Quakers naming them terrorists ( politically subversive and apostates ) . Proving the theory that God really must hate white people to make them so dirty and hateful and those that are not must tolerate Massachusetts . 1843  Daniel O'connell arrested by the british on charges of criminal conspiracy . 1863 Battle of Bristoe Station , confederates fail to drive the union army out of virginia . 1884 George Eastman gets patent for paper strip film . 1898 the SS Mohegan  steamship impacts The Manacles near Cornwall , sinking , killing 106 . 1908 The Chicago Orphans ( becoming the Chicago Cubs in 1903 )  beat the Detroit Tigers 2 - 0 winning the World Series . They would not win another until 2016. 1912 Theodore Roosevelt is wounded by a bartender in Milwaukee  and carries out with his planned speech regardless . 1926 Winnie The Pooh is published , 1938 first flight of a Curtiss P 40 Warhawk . 1943 prisoners at Sobribor extermination camp in Poland revolt against the germans . Also 1943 American 8th Air lose 60 B 17's during the Second Raid on Schweinfurt .1944 Field Marshal Rommel commits suicide due to the failed July 20 assassination attempt on Hitler . 1949 Eleven leaders of the american communist party are convicted of trying to overthrow the govt after a nine month trial . These convictions were later upheld by the Supreme Court in a 6 - 2 decision . That was then , these days in places like NY and California they elect them to the Senate . 1952 South Korea launches offensive against the Chinese in the bloodiest battle in Korea in '52, Operation Showdown , Battle of Triangle Hill . 1962 Cuban missile crises begins . 1968 US Dept of Defense announces intent to send 24k Soldiers and Marines back to Nam for involuntary second combat  tours . 1968 Jim Hines breaks the ten second barrier in the 100 Meters by running 9.95 in Mexico City  at the Summer Olympics . I picked up some special , silver Mexican 25 Peso Olympic coins . 1981 Amnesty International announces US trial misconduct and proclaims Richard Marshall being held as political prisoner by america's Fed govt . 1982 After seeing Danke President Reagan declares War On Drugs . 1998 Eric Rudolph is charged with 6 bombings including 1996 in Atlanta at the Olympics .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 15 in history , 1764 Edward Gibbon observes some Friars singing in the ruins of the Temple of Jupiter in Rome  which inspires him to begin work on The History of The Decline and Fall of The Roman Empire . 1783 first recorded hot air balloon flight . 1888 Letter allegedly sent by Jack the Ripper is received by investigators . 1894 Alfred Dreyfus is arrested for spying . 1917 at Vincennes outside Paris Mata Hari is executed by firing squad for spying  , you may see the statue of her in Leeuwarden in the Netherlands . 1940 President of Catalonia is executed by the spanish dictatorship of Franco . 1944 The Arrow Cross party takes power in Hungary . 1945 former Premier of Vichy France is executed by firing squad for treason . 1951 first episode of I Love Lucy airs on CBS . 1954 Hurricane Hazel devastates the eastern US killing 95 , a Cat 4 landfall caused flooding as far away as Toronto  . 1966 The Black Panther Party is born . 1979 Black Monday in Malta . 2003 China , paying no attention  to american conspiracy theorists who think nobody has landed on the moon , launch first space mission . 2005 Toledo Ohio , 100 arrests as Danke  works as police informant at riot of  neo nazi protest , partying like 1999 , listening to Prince . 2008 Dow closes down 733 points , second worst day in Dow history . We have reached 39 readers a day . These will be the most knowledgeable people.

----------


## oyarde

Oct 16 in History , 955 Battle of Raxa near Mecklenburg , 1836 Battle of Vegkop , 1846 Morton first demonstrates ether anesthesia  , 1859 John Brown leads a raid on Harpers Ferry  West Virginia . 1882 the Nickel Plate Railroad ( NKP ) opens , Buffalo to Chicago to East St Louis . 1909 President Taft and Mexican President narrowly escape assassination . 1923 Walt and Roy Disney found the company . 1943 Raid of the Ghetto of Rome , 1946 Nuremberg Trials executions . 1950 The Lion , the Witch and the Wardrobe is published by C. S. Lewis , 1951 first Prime Minister of Pakistan is assassinated . 1964 China detonates first nuclear weapon . 1973 Henry Kissinger is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize . 1991 Luby's Shooting in Killeen Texas , 23 dead. 2013 Danke rumored to be in Laos . Lao Airlines  Flight 301 crashes killing 49 .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 17 in history , 1091 an F 4 tornado strikes the heart of London , wiping out the London Bridge , driving four rafters from church of St Mary le Bow 22 feet into the ground and destroying 600 houses .1448 Second Battle of Kosovo . 1558 Polish Postal service is established . 1662 England sells Dunkirk to France for 40k pounds .1800 Britain takes control of Curacao . 1806 former leader of Hatian revolt and oppressive Emperor of Haiti is assassinated . 1814 eight people die in the London Beer Flood . 1888 Edison files patent for first movie ( Optical Phonograph ) .1919 RCA is incorporated .1931 Al Capone is convicted of tax evasion . 1940 the body of communist propagandist Munzenberg is found in the South of France . Nobody was caught . 1941 German troops begin executing all males in some villages in Greece  ( Serres ). 1961 400 Algerians are massacred by Paris Police lead by Nazi Collaborator  Maurice Papon , chief of Police . 1965 last day of the NY Worlds Fair that ran 1964 - 1965. 1992  japanese exchange student shot in Baton Rouge while going to the wrong house looking for a Halloween Party . , Russian journalist is assassinated while investigating military corruption .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 18 in history , 629 Dagobert becomes King of the Franks . 1009 The Church of the Holy Sepulchre  in Jerusalem is destroyed to include the foundation by the fatmid caliph . 1356 Basel Switzerland is destroyed by an earthquake . 1540 the evil Hernando de Soto  and his armored soldiers destroy the Indian town of Mabila ( Alabama ) and Chief Tuskaloosa  is killed . 1648 Boston shoemakers form labor union . 1775 the burning of Falmouth ( Portland , Maine ) . 1851 Herman Melvilles Moby Dick is published in London as The Whale . 1860 The Second Opium War ends . 1867 US takes possession of Alaska , 1898 US takes possession of Puerto Rico from Spain . 1922 The BBC is founded to provide nation wide radio broadcast in britain . 1929 Canadian Supreme Court determine Women are considered persons under canadian law. 1944 state funeral of Rommel is held in Ulm Germany . 1954 Texas Instruments announces they have a transistor radio . 2007 Karachi bombing on Bhutto motorcade kills 139 and wounds 450 .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 19 in history 202 BC Battle of Zama ,roman Legions defeat  Hannibal Barca , leader of the Army defending Carthage . 439 the Vandals , lead by King Gaiseric take Carthage . 1512 Martin Luther becomes a doctor of theology .1781 Yorktown Virginia  british surrender to Washington . 1812 Napoleon retreats from Moscow . 1864 Battle of Cedar Creek  , after early withdrawal  General Sheridans troops counter attack and prevail against the confederates under General Early ending all invasions into the North and opening Virginia to Union advances . Also 1864 St Albons Raid , confederates attack St Albons Vermont from Canada . They robbed all three banks in town and murdered a citizen netting 208K , they then attempted to burn the city but were too incompetent and burned a barn. Canadian authorities were able to seize 88k from them when they returned to Canada and return it to the banks . 1950 China sends thousands of troops south  to fight South Korea and UN forces . 1960 US enacts trade embargo against Cuba . 1984 Polish Communist Internal Intelligence Agency kills a Priest . 1987 Black Monday , Dow falls 22 percent .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 20 in history , 1720 Caribbean Pirate Calico Jack ( John Rackham ) is captured by the Royal Navy . His First Mate , Karl Starling designed the flag today known as The Jolly Roger . Calico Jack was hanged in Nov in Port Royal. Remember , never be taken alive . 1803 the Senate ratifies the Louisiana purchase . 1873 Yale , Columbia , Rutgers and Princeton adapt American Football rules . 1910 the sister ship of the Titanic , the Olympic is launched . 1941 Kragujevac Massacre as germans murder thousands of civilians . 1944 Belgrade is liberated . 1944 Cleveland , gas leak fire levels 30 blocks and kills 130 . 1951 The Johnny Bright incident in backward ass Stillwater , Ok . 1947 The House un American Activities Committee began investigating communist infiltration of american cinema , 1962 China ignites the Sino Indian War with offensives during the Cuban Missile Crises . 1977 the plane carrying Lynyrd Skynyrd crashes . 1981 Black Liberation Army and Weather Underground murder three during an armed robbery in Rockland County , NY .

----------


## Danke

> Oct 17 in history , 1091 an F 4 tornado strikes the heart of London , wiping out the London Bridge , driving four rafters from church of St Mary le Bow 22 feet into the ground and destroying 600 houses .1448 Second Battle of Kosovo . 1558 Polish Postal service is established . 1662 England sells Dunkirk to France for 40k pounds .1800 Britain takes control of Curacao . 1806 former leader of Hatian revolt and oppressive Emperor of Haiti is assassinated . 1814 eight people die in the London Beer Flood . 1888 Edison files patent for first movie ( Optical Phonograph ) .1919 RCA is incorporated .1931 Al Capone is convicted of tax evasion . 1940 the body of communist propagandist Munzenberg is found in the South of France . Nobody was caught . 1941 German troops begin executing all males in some villages in Greece  ( Serres ). 1961 400 Algerians are massacred by Paris Police lead by Nazi Collaborator  Maurice Papon , chief of Police . 1965 last day of the NY Worlds Fair that ran 1964 - 1965. 1992  japanese exchange student shot in Baton Rouge while going to the wrong house looking for a Halloween Party . , Russian journalist is assassinated while investigating military corruption .



Nothing on what happened in Russia?

Commie.

----------


## oyarde

> Nothing on what happened in Russia?
> 
> Commie.


Oct 17 1905 the Tsar issued the October Manifesto  , not as good as mine but I am one of a kind .

----------


## Danke

> Oct 17 1905 the Tsar issued the October Manifesto  , not as good as mine but I am one of a kind .



Oct. 16.

*100 Years Ago, the Bolsheviks Seized Russia.*https://www.pdxmonthly.com/articles/...list-was-there

----------


## oyarde

Oct 21 in history , 1097 First Crusade , Crusaders lead by Godfrey , Bohemund of Taranto and  Raymond IV Count of Toulouse begin the siege of Antioch . 1512 Martin Luther joins the Theological Faculty at the University of Wittenberg .1520 Ferdinand Magellan arrives at what is now known as the Strait of Magellan  . 1520 Fagundes discovers The Island of the 11,000 Virgins . 1797 Boston Harbor the 44 Gun USS Constitution is launched . 1805 Battle of Trafalgar . 1879 Edison applies for patent of Light Bulb . 1892 Opening Ceremony at World Columbian Exposition in Chicago . 1910 first ship of The Royal Canadian Navy . 1944 Battle of Aachen ,first german city to fall . 1950 Battle of Yongju , 27th British Brigade goes against North Koreans 239th Regiment to take back some of South Korea . Over 1000 North Koreans would be killed . 1969 Coup in Somalia . 2005 Images of the dwarf planet Eris are taken .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 22 in history , 362 BC the Temple of Apollo at Daphne was destroyed by fire . 1746 The College of New Jersey ( Princeton ) receives its charter , 1777 Battle of Red Bank , Americans repel repeated attacks of Ft Mercer by the Hessians . 1790 Miami Indian Warriors with Chief Little Turtle defeat US troops under General Josiah Harmar , killing 262 near Kekionga or the site of present day Ft Wayne . Harmar was later replaced by St Clair who would be beaten very badly . Harmar had specifically been sent to destroy the Miami winter food stores and villages . Little Turtle was a Great American Patriot that tried to Keep America Great and preserve my homelands and protect them from the evil communists , tax and spend slavers that relentlessly tried to steal our lands . 1836 Sam Houston inaugurated as first president of Texas . 1859 Spain declares War on Morocco . 1907 The Panic of 1907 , the run on The Knickerbocker Trust Company  ( new yorks third largest ) sets events in motion that will lead to depression . The NY Stock exchange would fall by half in a three week period . 1957 First reported US casualties in Nam . 1966 The Supremes become first all female group to attain a No 1 selling album . 1976 Red Dye No . 4 is banned by the FDA for causing tumors in animals . 1999 Danke found a stash of red dye no 4 .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 23 in history , 42 BC Brutus will commit suicide after defeat at the Second Battle of Phillipi . 1157 The Battle of Grathe Heath ends the Denmark civil war . 1642 Battle of Edgehill , first major battle of the first English civil war . 1694 Quebec defeats the british and americans that tried to take the city , the losers were lead by Major General William Phips who would find other work as Gov of Mass and Salem Witch Trials  ,  born in Maine , he would go to england and die at the age of 44. The Quebec expedition caused the first worthless paper money to be issued and used in the colonies . 1739 The War of Jenkins Ear starts , 1861 Lincoln suspends habeas corpus in D.C. for all military related matters . 1917 Lenin calls for the October Revolution . 1929 Wall Street Crash of 1929 , the New York Stock Exchange begins to crash after a steady decline of stock prices from a Sept peak . 1935 Dutch Schulz fatally shot in a saloon in Newark with Landau , Berman and Rosencrantz in what would be called The Chophouse Massacre . 1942 Battle of Henderson Field Guadalcanal , also The Second Battle of El Alamein  , 1944 The Battle of Leyte Gulf begins . 1946 United Nations convenes in Queens , NYC . 1965 1st Cav Division launches search and destroy mission in the Central Highlands in Nam . 1972 Operation Linebacker , bombing of North Vietnam ends after five months . 1982 gunfight breaks out between police and cult in Arizona , Danke later claims he was not present .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 24 in history  , 1590 John White returns to England after an unsuccessful hunt for the Roanoke lost colonists .1861 First transcontinental telegraph line across america . 1871 20 Chinese immigrants are tortured and lynched  in the Chinese Massacre of 1871 in Los Angeles  , California. The attack was on Chinatown where the 500 whites went to rob and murder the Chinese and the lynchings were in an alley called Calle de Los Negros  ,once a prominent street of Californio and Indian families that had turned into a slum since the arrival of the dirty white americans and chinese workers . 1911 Orville Wright stays in the air over 9 1/2 minutes at Kill Devil Hills. 1917 Bolshevik Red Guard begin taking over buildings in Russia . 1926 Harry Houdinis last performance in the cursed city of Detroit .1929 Black Thursday stock market crash .1947 Walt Disney testifies for House un American Activities Committee to name employees he thinks are communists . 1954 Ike pledges support to South Vietnam . 1992 Toronto Blue Jays become first foreign team to win World Series . 2005 Hurricane Wilma makes landfall on Florida . 2008 Bloody Friday for the worlds stock exchanges . 2015 Danke spotted in a parade in Stillwater .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 25 in history . 285 execution of Saints Crispin and Crispinian . The patron saints of farriers , cobblers , leather workers , curriers and tanners . They were tortured and thrown in the river with millstones tied around the neck , survived that , so beheaded by Varus Governor of Belgic Gaul . There is a pub named for the brothers at Strood on the River Medwey . I suggest only the beverages . 1147 The Turks defeat the German Crusaders at the Battle of Dorylaeum . Also 1147 crusader knights reconquer Lisbon .  1415 Battle of Agincourt , english light infantry and archers defeat the French Cavalry . 1616 Dutch sea Captain Dirk Hartog  makes second known landing of white men on Australia on an Island off the Western Australian coast . 1812 American ship USS United States captures a British frigate HMS Macedonian . 1854 Battle of Balaclava in the Crimean War , you may have heard of the Charge of the Light Brigade . 1861 Toronto Stock Exchange is created . 1944 Himmler orders a crackdown on the brave and daring Edelweiss Pirates . Also 1944 the USS Tang is sunk by its own malfunctioned torpedo . 1962 photos of installed soviet missiles in Cuba are shown to the Security Council . 1983 I was in Grenada . 1995 a commuter train hits a school bus in Illinois  ( Fox River Grove ) killing 7 students . 1997 Rumors of reports that Danke was in Republic of Congo .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 26 in history ,  740 an earthquake strikes Constantinople destroying the city walls .  1689 , one of Dankes ancestors , General Piccolomini of Austria burns down Skopje to prevent the spread of cholera , then soon dies of Cholera . 1813  War of 1812 , 4000 americans whipped by  a force of 1300 canadian militia and volunteers , 180 Mohawks and 40 british in the Battle of Chateaguay as the dirty , bloodthirsty americans tried to invade Canada . Canadian losses were two men . The Americans had 23 killed , 13 AWOL , 16 taken prisoner , 33 wounded . 1825 The Erie Canal opens , Albany , NY to lake Erie . 1861 Pony Express ceases operations. 1881 Gunfight at the O.K. Corral takes place in Tombstone , Arizona . 1917 ( WW 1 ) young LT. Erwin Rommel and 100 germans take Mt Matajur against a force of 7k Italians . 1921 The Chicago Theatre opens . 1955 Last Allied troops leave Austria . 1958 first Pan Am flight is a NY to Paris commercial flight. 1977 Smallpox case in  Merca , Somalia . 1995 Mossad assassinates  Jihad leader Shaqaqi in front of The Diplomat Hotel in Silema , Malta . Danke was at a BBQ on the waterfront at the time and not in the Hotel . We may reach 40 readers a day tomorrow , taking only 7 months . That would put it at 100 readers per day of the Administrative Professional & Coins and currency thread. I predict Suzanimal will be proud of me and come back to RPF's

----------


## oyarde

Oct 27 in history , 312 Constantine has vision of the cross . 710 Saracens invade Sardinia . 1553 Michael Servetus is burned at the stake outside Geneva by order of the city council at the request of  Calvin  (who would die in Geneva at age 54 and be buried in an unmarked grave) . Servetus was not just a theologian and cartographer but a physician and correctly described the function of pulmonary circulation before any others . 1838 Missouri Governor Boggs issues the Extermination Order ( Mormons ) in the aftermath of The Battle of Crooked River . Extermination Order was rescinded 1976 . 1904 first underground New York subway opens . 1914 British lose first Battleship of WW 1 . 1964 Ronald Reagan delivers a speech on behalf of Republican Presidential candidate Barry Goldwater . 1973 a three pound meteorite strikes Canon Creek , Colorado ,1997 the Dow plummets 555 points . The cause was Danke selling all of his Hang Seng assests .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 28 in history , 456 The Visigoths sack the Capital of Portugal and burn the churches to the ground . 1344 the lower town of Smyrna is taken by the Crusaders . 1492 Dankes hero , Christopher Columbus lands on Cuba , Fidel & Che were not yet there to greet him . 1516 Battle of Yaunis Khan , the Turks defeat the Mamluks in Gaza . 1628 French Wars of Religion ,  The Siege of La Rochelle ends as the Huguenots surrender . 1707 Earthquake in Japan kills 5k , 1775 British Proclamation forbids citizens  from leaving Boston . 1776 Battle of White Plans , British attack with 7500 and take Chatterton Hill from Americans ( 3100 ) . British 47 dead , Americans 50 dead . 1834 Pinjarra Massacre in Western Australia , the evil  Governor with 25 soldiers and police murdered 30 natives . 1864 Battle of Fair Oaks , the Union lose 1600 troops as they try to penetrate Richmond . 1886 in New York Harbor President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty , the first ticker tape parade is held in the City . 1919 the evil Congress passes the Volstead Act , prohibition will begin in January . 1922 The Mussolini Fascists take over the Italian government . 1929 Black Monday ( Wall Street crash ) . 1942 The Alcan Highway is completed through Canada to Fairbanks Alaska . 1956 Elvis gets his Polio vaccination on TV . 1962 end of the Missile Crises , Soviet Premier orders removal of missiles from Cuba .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oct 28 in history , 456 The Visigoths sack the Capital of Portugal and burn the churches to the ground . 1344 the lower town of Smyrna is taken by the Crusaders . 1492 Dankes hero , Christopher Columbus lands on Cuba , Fidel & Che were not yet there to greet him . 1516 Battle of Yaunis Khan , the Turks defeat the Mamluks in Gaza . 1628 French Wars of Religion ,  The Siege of La Rochelle ends as the Huguenots surrender . 1707 Earthquake in Japan kills 5k , 1775 British Proclamation forbids citizens  from leaving Boston . 1776 Battle of White Plans , British attack with 7500 and take Chatterton Hill from Americans ( 3100 ) . British 47 dead , Americans 50 dead . 1834 Pinjarra Massacre in Western Australia , the evil  Governor with 25 soldiers and police murdered 30 natives . 1864 Battle of Fair Oaks , the Union lose 1600 troops as they try to penetrate Richmond . 1886 in New York Harbor President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty , the first ticker tape parade is held in the City . *1919 the evil Congress passes the Volstead Act , prohibition will begin in January .* 1922 The Mussolini Fascists take over the Italian government . 1929 Black Monday ( Wall Street crash ) . 1942 The Alcan Highway is completed through Canada to Fairbanks Alaska . 1956 Elvis gets his Polio vaccination on TV . 1962 end of the Missile Crises , Soviet Premier orders removal of missiles from Cuba .




I'm gonna have another beer. I've been drinking Miller 64. Only 64 calories. I had 3 Butt Lights at dinner.

----------


## oyarde

Oct 29 in history , 539 BC Cyrus The Great ( Persia ) allows the Jews to return to homeland . 969 Byzantine soldiers occupy Antioch ( Syria ) . 1390 First witchcraft trial in Paris leads to three deaths . 1665 Portuguese decapitate the King of Kongo . 1863 Battle of Wauhatchie , the Union prevails allowing them to open a supply line to Chattanooga . 1901 Leon Czolgosz is electrocuted for the assassination of President McKinley . 1921 Harvard football team is beaten by Centre College  6 - 0 ending a 25 game winning streak by Harvard in a huge upset . On four consecutive Saturdays in 1924 The Centre Praying Colonels defeated Kentucky , Tennessee ,  Alabama and Georgia . The Colonels are one of the winningest football programs in NCAA Division III of all time . 1960 Louisville , Cassius Clay wins his first fight . 1967 Worlds Fair in Montreal closes with over 50 million visitors . 1971 Duane Allman dies in an accident . 1994 Danke was in D.C. as Francisco Martin Duran fired over two dozen shots at the white house . Clinton was not injured. 1998 Gothenburg Disco fire in Sweden , 63 dead . 2002 Ho Chi Minh City , 160 die in department store fire . 2008 Delta merges with Northwest . 2012 Hurricane Sandy hits the East Coast . 2015 China ends one child policy after 35 years . Danke can claim Asian children now .

----------


## oyarde

Oct 30 in history  , 637 Antioch surrenders to the muslims after the Battle of the Iron Bridge . 758 Guangzhou is sacked by Arab and Persian Pirates , 1270 The Eighth Crusade , the Siege of Tunis ends . 1831 Southampton County Virginia escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested , the slave rebellion would end with 241 dead including the  56 slaves executed by the state , mostly all  innocent . The price of evil lays heavy on all , Virginia will not be great . 1864  in present day Helena Montana four prospectors discover gold at Last Chance Gulch . 1920 Communist Party of Australia is founded . 1945 Jackie Robinson signs a contract with the Brooklyn Dodgers . 1965 Marines repel a Cong attack at Da Nang killing 56 . 1970 heaviest Monsoon in six years grinds war to a halt in Vietnam due to flooding , 1993 mass shooting at a halloween party in northern ireland ,1995 Quebec votes 50.5 to 49.4 percent to remain part of canada. 2015 nightclub fire in Bucharest kills 64 .

----------


## Suzanimal

Today is National Candy Corn Day.

I like candy corn but my favorite Halloween candy are those black & orange wrapped old man candies with the blob of stale, oddly textured peanut butter in the middle of a sticky hard caramelish coating that sticks to the wrapper.

----------


## oyarde

Oct 31 in history , 683 during the Siege of Mecca the Kabba catches fire and burns to the ground , 802 Empress Irene is deposed and banished to Lesbos , 1517 Martin Luther posts his 95 theses in Wittenberg . 1863 Maori wars resume as the british invade . 1864 Nevada becomes a state . 1903 The Purdue Wreck , train wreck in Indianapolis kills 17 including 14 of Purdue football team . 1913 the Indianapolis streetcar strike & riot . 1917 Battle of Beersheba , last successful cavalry charge . 1913 The Lincoln Highway opens . 1922 Mussolini becomes prime minister . 1941 Mt Rushmore is completed . 1956 france and britain begin bombing egypt to force the Suez canal to re open . 1963 a propane explosion kills 74 at Indiana State fairgrounds at an ice rink show in Indianapolis . 1979 Western Airlines Flight 2605 crashes in Mexico City killing 73 . 1999 EgyptAir Flight 990 crashes near Nantucket killing 217. 2000 Singapore Airlines Flight 006 crashes killing 83 . 2015 MetroJet Flight 9268 crashes over the Sinai killing all 224 .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Nov 1 in history , 365 The Pagan Alemanni ( Germanic tribes of Baden & Alsace etc) cross the Rhine and invade Gaul . They would resist Christianity into the 7th & 8th centuries and some much longer .1512 the ceiling of The Sistine Chapel is first displayed to the public . 1570 The All Saints Flood devastates the Dutch Coast . 1604 Shakespeare's Othello is performed for the first time . 1611 Shakespeare's The Tempest is performed for the first time . 1612 Polish Troops are expelled from Moscow .1683 the colony of new york is divided into 12 counties . During that time and shortly after NY claimed Upstate NY and the state of Indiana . 1765 British Parliament enacts the Stamp Act in the Thirteen Colonies to help pay for the military aggression in north america , the colonists want the aggresssion but cry like little bitches because they do not want to pay for it . 1800 John Adams becomes first president to live in the executive mansion . 1805 Napoleon invades Austria . 1911 Italy drops aerial bombs in Libya . 1918 Malbone Street Wreck in Brooklyn kills 102 . 1937 Stalinists execute Lutheran Pastor Paul Hamberg and seven others . 1948 6k dead as chinese merchant ship explodes and sinks of Manchuria . 1951 6500 American soldiers are involuntarily exposed to nuclear blast in Nevada . 1955 Bombing of United Airlines Flight 529 near Longmont Colorado kills all 39 . 1957 Mackinac Bridge opens  , 1982 Honda begins US auto production of the Accord in Ohio .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 2 in history , 1675 Plymouth Colony Governor Josiah Winslow leads a colonial militia assault against the Narragansett Indians . 1889 Nort Dakota and South Dakota become 39th and 40th states . 1920 KDKA of Pittsburgh begins broadcasting as a commercial radio station, giving presidential election results . 1947 in California Howard Hughes performs maiden flight of Spruce Goose or Hercules H - 4 , largest fixed wing aircraft . 1951 a Platoon of Royal Canadian Regiment troops defend a position in Korea against a Battalion of Chinese in an all night battle , Battle of Song-gok Spur .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 3 in history , 644 Umar the second muslim caliph is assassinated by a Persian Slave in Medina . 1333 Massive Flooding in Florence from the River Arno , 1468 Liege is sacked by Charles of Burgundys troops , 1783 The American Continental Army is disbanded . 1817 The Bank of Montreal opens . 1883 Black Bart makes a getaway from his last stagecoach robbery , would be caught later . 1911 Chevrolet enters the automobile market in competition with Ford . 1943 500 US aircraft bomb Wilhelmshaven harbor in Germany , 1957 the soviets launch Sputnik 2 with a dog . 1967 Vietnam , Battle of Dak To in the Central Highlands , the US would lose 376 killed and 40 helicopters lost and the communists would later withdraw . 1979 Greensborough five men would be charged with murder and acquitted  when five were shot dead by the Klan and Nazi Party including one innocent bystander as the The Communist Workers Party marched in a Death To The Klan march . 1986 A Lebanese magazine reports on  activities of Iran Contra affair . I deny any knowledge . 1997 economic Sanctions against Sudan are imposed .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 4 in history , 1576 Spain captures Antwerp , the city is nearly destroyed . 1783 Mozart Symphony No. 36 is performed for the first time . 1791 The Western Confederacy of American Indians destroys the trespassing US Army in The Battle of the Wabash by taking out 1/4 of the entire US Army , only 24 men of 924 would escape unscathed , the Indians lost 21 brave warriors while making america great . We believe the 24 to have escaped number to be inflated and that many deserted prior to pitched battle , they were pursued three miles . 1864 Battle of Johnsonville , confederates bombard a union supply base and destroy millions in material . 1921 Japanese Prime Minister is assassinated in Tokyo . 1924 Calvin Coolidge wins Presidency , 1952 the government establishes the NSA . 1952 Ike is elected President . He would be the last President to have any years where more money came in as tax revenue than was spent . 1966 The Arno River floods Florence . 1970 The US turns control of The Mekong Delta air base over to South Vietnam , 1979 US Embassy in Tehran overrun and hostages taken .1980 Ronald Reagan elected President . 2008 Danke loads up on guns & ammo . 2015 Plane crash in Juba , Sudan kills 37 , building collapse in Lahore killing 45 .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

Nov 14 in history , James Bruce claims to discover the source of the Blue Nile , but these springs had been visited before by many . 1851 Moby Dick , one of the greatest works is published in America . 1862 The President signs off on General Burnsides plan to attempt the taking of Richmond which would lead to the Dec 11 - 15 Battle of Fredericksburg  . What Burnside needed , as I am sure Danke would agree , was some Indians . 1921 the founding of the communist party in spain . 1922 the BBC begins radio service in the entire UK , 1941  , in Slonim ( Belarus ) which was once an 11th century wooden fort on the river , the evil germans murder 9k Jews . 1957 in rural Upstate NY , Tioga County a police raid was conducted about 20 of the 58 Mafia bosses , underbosses and soldiers were later charged with conspiracy to obstruct justice for lying . 1965 The Battle of la Drang , the 7th Cav would do battle with the North Vietnamese , total American dead would total 308 while the body count on the determined communists was 1037 . 1970 Southern Airways Flight 932 crashes killing 75 including members of the Marshall football team . 1995 Budget standoff causes the closing on national parks , museums and other $#@! the govt should not be using tax dollars for . 2008 Danke was seen in D.C.

----------


## oyarde

Nov 15 in history , 1532 spanish soldiers under the evil de Soto meet the Incan Empire Leader for the first time . 1777 The Continental Congress approves the articles of confederation . 1806 Lt Zebulon Pike sees a mountain peak in the distance from the colorado foothills . Today it is called Pikes Peak . During his expedition Pike contacted tribes that he was able to inform them of the new US control over the area . They were not impressed . Pike later gets lost , wanders into Spanish Territory where some of his men are held in prison for years in Mexico , 1864 General William Tecumseh Sherman begins his march to the sea . 1914 football player Harry Turner in the Ohio League dies from game injuries , is the first known to do so . The Akron Indians were champs in 1908 & 1909 going undefeated . It was unusual for the Ohio League champion to ever have more than one loss ( once in 17 yrs ) . 1915 Winston Churchill resigns from govt and commands the 6th Battalion on the Western Front . 1922 Over 1k are killed in a general strike in Ecuador . 1926 NBC radio network opens with 24 hour stations . 1943 Himmler orders gypsies sent to camps with the Jews . 1966 Pan Am Flight 708 ( Boeing 727 ) crashes near Berlin killing all on board . 1978 Douglas DC 8 crashes in Sri Lanka killing 183 . 1979 a package from the Unabomber begins smoldering in the plane cargo hold forcing a landing on a flight between Chicago & D.C. , 2000 Antonov An 24 crashes after takeoff in Angola killing 40 .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 16 in history , 1272 Ninth Crusade , while traveling during the Crusade Prince Edward becomes King of England upon the Kings death . It would be two years before he returns home . 1776 British and Hessians  capture Fort Washington from the americans . The 2800 Americans taken prisoners were held in british ships and deliberately starved through the winter killing 2000 of them . Moral of this story is Never Surrender . 1822 William Becknell laid out a route of old Indian trails to trade in Santa Fe that would become known as the Santa Fe trail . US 82 passes by the site where he is buried in his family cemetery  West of Clarksville Texas . 1863 Battle of Campbells Station near Knoxville ,5k Cavalry and  two Confederate Divisions under Longstreet attack the Union Army of the Ohio and fail . The Inn there was built in 1810 and a favorite of president Jackson who often stayed there if in the area . 1885 canadians execute Metis leader Louis Riel . 1907 with no permission Indian Territory and Oklahoma Territory are joined to be 46th state . 1914 The Federal Reserve Bank of the United States opens for business .1940 New York Cities Mad Bomber , George Metesky  place his first bomb . 1944 The costly Allied thrust to the Rur is launched . 1989 El Salvadoran Army troops kill six Priests , 1992 The Hoxne Hoard is discovered .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 17 in history , 887 Emperor  Charles The Fat is deposed by Frankish magnates , 1603 Sir Walter Raleigh  , Governor of the Channel Island of Jersey goes on trial for treason . When he was beheaded in 1618 his head was embalmed and given to his wife who kept it in a velvet bag for 29 years . 1777 Articles of Confederation are submitted to the states for ratification. 1800 US Congress holds first session in D.C. , 1856 US Army establishes Ft Buchanan on Hog Canyon in Arizona to help control the Gadsden Purchase . The Fort would be abandoned by 1861 and manned by Milita sometimes . Attacked and burned to the ground by Apache in 1865 . 1869 The Suez Canal is inaugurated , 1894 one of Dankes more famous relatives , H. H. Holmes is arrested in Boston . 1947 The Screen Actors Guild enacts the  anti communist oath . 1973 I was in Orlando , Florida when President Nixon said " I am not a crook " . 1993 NAFTA passes the House . 2013 Tornado breakout in Indiana .

----------


## shakey1

Velvet Revolution Day, Czech Republic - this day 1989

http://www.prague.net/blog/article/36/velvet-revolution

----------


## oyarde

Nov 18 in history . 401 The Visigoths lead by King Alaric cross the Alps and invade Italy. 1095 The Counsel of Clermont begins and will lead the The First Crusade . 1421 St Elizabeths Flood in the Netherlands , a seawall at a dike breaks flooding 72 villages killing more than 10K . 1865 The Mark Twain story " The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County " is published .1928 Release of Steamboat Willie cartoon considered by Disney to be the birthday of Mickey Mouse . 1961 18k US military advisors are sent to Nam , 1978 Jim Jones Peoples Temple mass suicide in Jonestown will lead to 918 deaths including 270 children . Congressman Leo Ryan is murdered by these peoples . 2013 Nasa launched probe to Mars .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 19 in history , 1493 Chris Columbus goes on shore of an Island he saw the previous day , it would later be renamed Puerto Rico . 1802 The Garifuna arrive at british honduras ( Belize ) , it is said some of them are part Arawak Indian . 1863 President Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address at a military cemetery in Gettysburg . 1881 a meteorite lands southwest of Odessa ( Ukraine  ) . 1943 Nazis exterminate the 6k Jews at Janowska concentration camp . 1944 President Roosevelt launches the Sixth War Loan Drive hoping to sell 14 billion in War Bonds . 1944 Battle of Vianden Castle , 30 men of the Luxembourg resistance held off an attack of 250 Waffen SS Germans killing 18 and losing 1 with 6 wounded . They had ambushed a german patrol on Nov 15 killing 5 of the 11 nazis prior . The Castle was used as an Observation post with enemy positions reported to the allies . The Luxembourgers had to retreat a month later during the Battle of The Bulge . 1955 first issue of National Revue . 1959 Ford announces the discontinuation of the Edsel . 1998 House of Rep.'s judiciary committee proceeds with the impeachment hearings against Clinton for lying about blowjobs with interns . Also 1998 Van Gogh's Portrait of the Artist Without Beard sells for 71.5 million .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 20 in history , 1194 Palermo is  conquered by the holy roman emperor . 1776 the Continental Army begins its retreat across New Jersey  . 1820 2k miles off the Coast of Western South America the Essex ( whaler out of Nantucket ) is attacked by an 80 ton Sperm Whale . The ship is sunk and the 20 man crew was adrift 95 days without food and water and 8 lived . The others were eaten by the survivors . Typical behavior by new englanders  . 1945 trials start at The Palace of Justice in Nuremberg . 1969 , Battle of Alcatraz , 89 brave Warriors rise up and reclaim land . This leads to unthanksgiving day which is celebrated by some . 1993 Savings & Loan crises , Senate Ethics Committee issues censure to  california senator Alan Cranston  .

----------


## Suzanimal

Yesterday was International Men's Day and I missed it. I hope all the International Men had a nice day.

----------


## Suzanimal

///

----------


## oyarde

Nov 21 in History , 164 BC Judas Maccabeus restores the Temple in Jerusalem , 1386 amir Timur  of Samarkand ( Uzbekistan ) , ruler over the muslim empire , defeated the Egyptians , Syrians , Ottomans and Dehli , southern Russia etc ,captures and sacks the Georgian Capital and takes the Georgian King captive . His kingdom would fragment on his death . 1789 North Carolina ratifies the Constitution and becomes the 12th State , 1832 Wabash College is founded in The Land of Indians . 1877 Edison announces a working phonograph . 1902 First pro night football game , Philly defeats Elmira , NY 39 - 0 . 1920 Dublin , 31 die on Bloody Sunday . 1927 Columbine Mine Massacre , state police machinegun coal miners killing 6 . The police later testified they did not , of course . Such is life in the evil state of Colorado . 1945 United Auto Workers strike 92 General Motors plants in 50 cities demanding a 30 cent raise . After 113 days they settled with 18 1/2 cents . hat the UAW was really after was a greater voice in management which they did not get , had they , GM would have been bankrupt much sooner than 2009 . 1950 Canada , Canoe River Train Crash kills 21. 1953  Natural History Museum of London announces that the Piltdown Man skull is a Hoax and he is not one of Dankes ancestors . 1961 first revolving US restaurant opens in Honolulu . 1970 Operation Ivory Coast ( 56 Special Forces personnel from 500 volunteers ,mostly from 6th and 7th , two would be wounded ) . 1980 fire at the MGM Grand ( now Ballys ) in Nevada kills 87 with 650 injured , 1992 Tornado hits Houston , 2004 earthquake in Dominica . 2014 Stampede in Zimbabwe caused by police firing tear gas , kills 11 , Danke was not injured .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 22 in History , 845 the first King of all of Brittany defeats Charles The Bald , Frankish King at the Battle of Ballon near Redon . 1718 off the coast of North Carolina Edward Teach ( Blackbeard ) is killed in battle . He was shot five times and deeply cut in twenty places before he went down . 1869 clipper ship Cutty Sark is launched . 1935 First commercial transpacific air mail service ( China Clipper ) , connecting Alameda California with Manila  (using the Marlin M 130 ) . This plane remained in service until 1945 when it crashed in Trinidad & Tobago on the way to the Belgium Congo . 1942 Battle of Stalingrad , the nazis are aware that they are surrounded . Eventual German Casualties of the 6th Army and others will number 147k killed and 91K captured . Only 5k of those captured would survive to return to Germany after the war . War is serious business . 1968 The Beatles release The Beatles known as the White Album , I still have my original copy purchased on Central Ave in Columbus . 1987 Chicago TV station is hijacked by an unknown Pirate . 2002 Nigeria , over 100 are killed in an attack aimed at Miss World contest . Danke and Juleswin escaped unharmed .

----------


## Danke

> . 2002 Nigeria , over 100 are killed in an attack aimed at Miss World contest . Danke and Juleswin escaped unharmed .


That was the catalyst that spurred Jules to become a nurse, and me not to trust indigenous tribes.

----------


## Danke

> . 2014 Stampede in Zimbabwe caused by police firing tear gas , kills 11 , Danke was not injured .


I had my lucky Injun foot in my hotel room safe.

----------


## oyarde

Nov 23 in history 1174 the Sunni Muslim Saladin takes Damascus  . He would later die in Damascus in 1193 of fever and have only in his possession one gold pc. and 40 pc.'s of silver having given all of his wealth away . 1248 The conquest of Seville by Christian troops under King Ferdinand lll of Castille . 1510 the Ottomans invade Western Georgia and sack the capital . 1733 the start of the slave rebellion on St John ( Danish West Indies ) now the Virgin Islands . They tookm control of the island .This would last until Aug of the next year , that April French and Swiss troops were sent from Martinique to kill them . 1876  Democratic hero Boss Tweed is delivered to authorities in NY after being captured in Spain working as a seaman on a Spanish ship. He was delivered by a Naval vessel to NY ( USS Franklin ) he would die in jail in 1878 . 1889 first ukebox goes i at the Palais Royale Saloon in San Francisco . 1981 Reagan gives the CIA authority to support the Contra rebels in Nicaragua by signing National Security Decisive Directive 17 . 1996 Ethiopian Airlines Flight 961 crashes into the Indian ocean , out of fuel killing 125 after being hijacked .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 24 in history , 1642 Abel Tasman reached , sighted and recorded the west side of an island now called Tasmania . 1859 Charles Darwin publishes On the Origin of Species . 1863 Chattanooga , Union forces take Lookout Mountain . 1906 Pro Football , the Massillion Tigers defeat the Canton Bulldogs 13 - 6 for the championship of the prestigious Ohio League leads to accusations and scandal of game fixing . 1917 nine members of Milwaukee Police Dept are killed by a bomb . 1932 FBI crime lab opens . 1963 Lee Harvey Oswald is murdered by Jack Ruby . 1971 Dan Cooper parachutes from Northwest Orient Airlines flight over Washington state with 200,000 dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 25 in history , 571 BC  , King of Rome celebrates a Triumph for his victory over the Etruscans , 885 the barbarian Vikings with 300 longships start the Siege of Paris . Of course the vikings would fail . 1177 Baldwin defeats Saladin at the Battle of Montgisard 1491 the last Moorish stonghold in Spain comes to an end . 1758 French & Indian War , the british take Fort Duquesne from the French . Later Fort Pitt was built there near the fork of The Ohio which is now Pittsburgh . 1783 British Troops leave NY City . 1863 Battle of Missionary Ridge , Bragg's confederates are routed from what should have been a very strong position by the Union troops forcing them to retreat to Georgia . They had failed to actually use the terrain to advantage by placing rifle pits too high on the crest and leaving blind spots to allow advance . 1864 a group of lowlife terrorist confederate arsonists starts twenty fires in NY City in an attempt to burn it down . 1876 1000 soldiers of the US Army attacks the sleeping village of 400 Northern Cheyenne with the intent to murder them . Seven soldiers are killed , Dull knife lost three sons in the battle . Other losses afterward would be at least 11 infants dead from exposure as the mothers had to flee with the children without warm clothing. Also about 26 dead woman , children and old people . 1947   the Hollywood Ten are blacklisted . 1950 The Great Appalachian Storm kills  353 . 1852 The Battle of The Triangle ends in Korea . Americans are not able to defeat the chinese and give up trying to capture the Triangle area . 1963 President Kennedy and Lee Harvey Oswald are buried . 1886 Attorney General Meese announces that money from arms sales to Iran went to anti communist forces in Nicaragua  . 1996 Central US ice storm kills 26 . 2015 Danke rumored to be in Africa to see the Pope .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 26 in history , 1476 Vlad The Impaler becomes ruler of Wallachia for the third time . He is one of Dankes more handsome relatives . 1778 Captain Cook visits Maui  . 1789 a National Thanksgiving is observed proclaimed by president Washington by request of Congress . 1842 University of Notre Dame is founded . 1863 President lincoln proclaims Nov 26 to be Thanksgiving  Day . 1942 Casablanca  premiers in NY City , 1950 Chinese launch a massive attack against the US and South Koreans . 1968 UH 1 Air Force pilot 1st Lt Fleming extracts six Green Berets from the Western Highlands near the Cambodian border  under fire from a mortar and six heavy machine guns  . 1983 Brinks - Mat robbery in London , 6800 gold bars are stolen from the vault in Heathrow Airport  .1986 Reagan announces members of the Tower Commission . 2004 the last black faced honey creeper dies making the species extinct .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 27 in history 1095 Pope Urban ll announces the Crusade . 1703 The Eddystone Lighthouse is destroyed in The Great Storm of 1703 , a cyclone ,  the Church of England claimed the storm Gods vengeance for the sins of the nation . Daniel Defoe thought it was divine punishment for poor performance in the war against the catholic armies of the Spanish ( I am leaning towards that one ) . 1863 confederate John Hunt Morgan escapes the Ohio Penitentiary  , 1868 Battle of Washita River , Lt Col Custer with 574 US Army troopers attacks and murders the Cheyenne on the Reservation . The Indian Bureau called it a massacre and cold blooded butchery . The Army had 21 killed and 13 wounded the Indians lost 16 brave Warriors  and a larger amount of unarmed women and children as the US seemed to do better killing them . 1924 First Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 28 in history , 1729 Natchez Indians  wipe out 150 french soldiers and 96 residents of Fort Rosalie . 1785 Treaty of Hopewell is signed ceding Eastern Tennessee to the Cherokee . 1872 The Modoc War in Northern California begins , 1862 Battle of Cane Hill , the confederates moved on  Brig. General Blunts troops to try and force them out of Arkansas , Blunt attacked them and forced them into the hills . Blunt had three Regiments of Indians under his command . He would later (1873) be accused by the Dept of Justice for stealing from the Cherokee . He had moved to D.C in 1869 and was a lawyer there, leaving a medical practice in Kansas , he would die two years after entering  an asylum at age 55 . 1895 First American automobile race ( 54 miles ) , the winner completed in 10 hours . 1908 Mine explosion in Marianna Penn. kills 154 leaving one survivor . 1942 Boston , fire in the Cocoanut Grove nightclub kills 492 . The Revere Hotel is now on the site . 1914 NY Stock Exchange reopens for bond trading having been closed since July . 1965 Philippine president elect Marcos announces he will send troops to Nam . 1979 Air New Zealand Flight 901 ( DC -10 ) crashes killing all 257 . 1987 South African Airways Flight 295 crashes killing all 159 . 2016 plane crash in Medellin Columbia .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 29 in history , 1781 Crew of British ship Zong murder 133 Africans by dumping them into the sea to claim insurance . 1783 Earthquake strikes new jersey . 1830 November Uprising , armed rebellion by Poles against russias rule . 1847 the Cayuse War begins near Walla Walla Washington . A Cayuse Warrior who do not own more than 20 horses was considered a pauper  . They breed of course , the Cayuse Horse . The Cayuse language was an isolated language that has become extinct and those few remaining speak a dialect of Nez Perce . The Hudson Bay Company negotiated the release of prisoners the Cayuse held during the war . 1864 Sand Creek Massacre  , volunteers lead by John Chivington murder 150 Cheyenne and Arapaho non combatants in the evil Colorado Territory . 1872 ( Modoc War ) , Battle of Lost River , the Brave Modoc lost two Warriors while killing one and wounding 7 of the First Cav Regt. that was trying to force them onto a Reservation . The Modoc objected to conditions on the Res. 1877 Edison demonstrates his phonograph . 1902 Pittsburgh Steelers beat the Philadelphia Athletics 11 - 0 to win the AFC Championship . 1947 First Indo China War , French machinegun 327 women and children in a commune in My Truch ( Nam ) . 1963 president johnson establishes the warren commission . Trans Canadian Airline Flight 831 crashes killing all 118 ( Montreal ) . 1972 Atari announces the release of Pong . North Korean agents plant a bomb on South Korean Flight 858 killing all 115 . 2007 Danke rumored to be in Philippines when the mutiny took place .

----------


## oyarde

Nov 30 in history , 977 Eperor Otto ll lifts the siege at Paris and withdraws , his rear guard is defeated at River Aisne by Frankish forces under the King , 1707 the siege of Pensacola ends as the british fail to take Pensacola , Florida . 1782 Treaty of Paris , america and britain sign preliminary peace articles .1886 Follies Bergere stages its first Revue , I was last there in 1984 . 1954 Sylacauga Alabama a meteorite comes through the roof of a home and strikes a woman . 192 Michael Jacksons Thriller album is released . It will be the best selling album ever . Thanks to Danke buying so many copies . 1995 Bill Clinton visits Northern Ireland looking for babes . 1998 Exxon and Mobil merge .1999 Seattle police are unprepared for demonstrations at World Trade Organization meeting and cancel opening events .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 1 in History , 800 Charlemagne judges the accusations against Pope Leo III , 1824 Presidential election . No candidate received  a majority of electoral votes ( needed 131 to win ) . The election would be decided by the House of Representatives . It was the first election where the popular vote winner did not win . It came down to two democrats voted on by the house  ,  (there were four democrats on the original ballot ) . The best man by far won and would later repent and leave the wicked democratic party .  1913 Ford Motor Co introduces the first moving assembly line . 1958 Our Lady of the Angels School fire in Chicago kills 92 children and three Nuns. Suspected arson . 1960 Paul McCartney and Pete Best are arrested and later deported from Hamburg Germany for attempted arson accusation. 1964 president johnson begins meetings to plan bombing North Vietnam . 1969 First draft lottery in US since WWII , 1971 Khmer Rouge intensify assaults on Cambodian Govt positions . 1974 TWA Flight 514 crashes northwest of Dulles killing all 92 . Also 1974 Northwest Airlines Flight 6231 ( another Boeing 727 ) crashes northwest of JFK killing all crew on its way to pick up the Baltimore Colts in Buffalo . Pilot error . 1981 A McDonnell Douglas MD-80 crashes in Corsica killing all 180 . 1991 Ukrainians vote for independence from the soviets . Oyarde approves .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 02 in History , 1804 at Notre Dame Cathedral  Napoleon crowns himself Emperor of the French . 1899 The Battle of Tirad Pass , in northern Luzon  52 of the 60 man Philippine rear guard would die in combat with the US 33rd Volunteer Inf  to ensure the president and his troops escaped . 1927 Ford Motor Co unveils the Model A . 1939 LaGuardia Airport opens . 1980 four American Missionaries are raped and murdered in El Salvador by national guard,president carter suspended all aid to El Salvador but later reinstated it . 1993 Pablo Escobar is shot and killed in Medellin . 2016 Oakland California , 36 die in a fire at an old warehouse being used as an art commune .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 03 in History , 1818 wicked Illinois becomes a state . 1834 first regular census begins in Germany . 1854 Battle of Eureka Stockade ,  state troopers kill 20 gold miners in Australia . This battle was fought over objections to taxes and licensing fees without representation  . Of the thirteen men brought to trial later for sedition only one was even a citizen of Australia . The remainder from Jamaica , US , Ireland , Scotland , Italy and Netherlands . All were found not guilty . 1910 neon lighting first demonstrated at Paris Auto Show . 1919 after Twenty years , two collapses and 89 dead , Quebec Bridge opens . 1979 Riverfront Coliseum in Cincinnati 11 people are killed at a Who concert in a rush for seating . Cincinnati banned unassigned seating for 25 years . Also 1979 First Supreme Leader of Iran takes charge . 1994 the PlayStation was released in Japan . In a great day for RPF's we will hit 42 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 04 in history , 1110 Sidon is captured by Baldwins Army of Jerusalem ( First Crusade ) . 1619 38 uninvited colonists land in Virginia . 1872 the crewless american ship Mary Celeste is found having been abandoned for nine days , found by a Canadian Brig . 1875 Boss Tweed escapes from prison . 1909 First Grey Cup Football champion , Toronto Blues beat Toronto Canoes 26 - 6 . 1954 first  Burger King opens in Miami . 1956 Elvis , Jerry Lee Lewis , Carl Perkins and Johnny Cash get together at Sun Studio for the only time . 1967 US engage the Cong in the Mekong Delta . 1971 The Indian Navy attacks Karachi . 1977 Malaysian  Airline Flight 653 is hijacked and crashes killing 100. 1991 Pan American ceases operations .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 05 in history , 1082 Count of Barcelona is assassinated while hunting in the woods , exceptionally well liked it is believed his evil twin brother was behind the murder . 1766 in London auctioneer James Christie holds his first sale . 1776 at Fort Ticonderoga , Henry Knox's troops begin transporting artillery to Mass. , 1931 former President John Quincey Adams takes his seat in the US house of representatives . 1847 Jefferson Davis is elected to the senate . 1848 president Polk informs congress of the large amounts of gold being found in California . 1952 The Great Smog , a cold fog filled with particles  of dust  descends upon London , it would last about 5 days killing an estimated 4k  . 1965 7th Special Forces Captain Roger Donlon receives the Medal of Honor . With a Special Forces A Team defended the outpost 15 miles from the Laotian border ( Nam Dong ) against a pre dawn attack of one or two Battalions of Viet Cong . Without his actions that day retrieving weapons and ammo the entire camp would have been over run and everyone killed . 54 dead enemy bodies lay within the camp when they retreated into the jungle .

----------


## shakey1

Today the celebration of krampusnacht.




> On Krampusnacht, December 5th, men dressed as Krampus drink a bunch of alcohol, run through the streets, and frighten children. Often, they chase delinquent children around and hit them with sticks.The Krampus costume is traditionally made up of a hand-carved wooden mask and a suit made from sheep or goat skin. Cowbells are worn around the wearer’s hips. Costumes can be pretty pricey in Europe, and now they’re usually made with less expensive materials, like faux fur and face paint.
> The folklore of Krampusnacht goes back at least a thousand years.


http://historythings.com/krampusnach...-did-it-start/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today the celebration of krampusnacht.
> 
> 
> 
> http://historythings.com/krampusnach...-did-it-start/

----------


## oyarde

Krampusnacht  requires  drinking lots of plum brandy . The Feast of St Nicholas is the following day . Nicholas looks after the good children while Krampus has come to punish the bad children and maybe take a few away . This was Dankes first experience with abduction and some say he has not been quite right ever since .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Krampusnacht  requires  drinking lots of plum brandy . The Feast of St Nicholas is the following day . Nicholas looks after the good children while Krampus has come to punish the bad children and maybe take a few away . This was Dankes first experience with abduction and some say he has not been quite right ever since .


Might explain why I suspect he enjoys the occasional spanking.

----------


## oyarde

Dec 06 in history , 1240 Mongol invasion of Kiev  Rus', falls to Batu Khan . This will eventually lead to the division of the East Slavic peoples into three different countries , Russia , Ukraine and Belarus . The Rus' no match for the Mongols would lose 7 percent of the population and would never recover . The barbarians would bring capital punishment , torture and brandings to this civilization , but , hey , for all the statists  here , they introduced roads . 1790 US Congress moves from NY City to Philly . 1865 the 13th Amendment is ratified in the barbarian country of america . 1884 The Washington Monument is completed . 1907 Coal mine explosion at Monongah West Virginia kills 362 . 1917 Munitions explosion near Halifax Nova Scotia kills 1900. 1928 The Columbian Govt unleashes the military on the United Fruit Co striking workers . 1947 Everglades National Park in Florida is dedicated . 1967 first human heart transplant . 1997 Plane crash in Irkutsk kills 97 .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 07 in history , 43 BC Marcus Cicero is assassinated , 1787 Delaware is first to ratify Constitution . 1869 Jesse James robs bank in Gallatin Missouri . Gallatin was a battle site in 1838 , looted and burned by mormons . 1917 The US declares war on Austria - Huns . 1941 the evil Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the US . 1946 Fire at the Winecoff Hotel in Atlanta kills 119 . It is now called Ellis  Hotel .It has a bar and restaurant . 1963 instant replay is first used in the Army - Navy football game . 1983 Madrid , a Boeing 727 collides with a DC 9 killing 91 on the runway .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Dec 07 in history , 43 BC Marcus Cicero is assassinated , 1787 Delaware is first to ratify Constitution . 1869 Jesse James robs bank in Gallatin Missouri . Gallatin was a battle site in 1838 , looted and burned by mormons . 1917 The US declares war on Austria - Huns . 1941 the evil Imperial Japanese Navy attacks the US . 1946 Fire at the Winecoff Hotel in Atlanta kills 119 . *It is now called Ellis  Hotel .It has a bar and restaurant .* 1963 instant replay is first used in the Army - Navy football game . 1983 Madrid , a Boeing 727 collides with a DC 9 killing 91 on the runway .


It's pretty swanky, too.

----------


## Suzanimal

Legend has it, The Ellis is haunted.

----------


## oyarde

Dec 08 in history , 395 Battle of Canhe Slope ,  877 Louis The Stammerer ( Son of Charles The Bald ) becomes King of the West Frankish . 1912 Leaders of the German Empire hold an Imperial War Council . 1962 workers at four NY newspapers  ( later nine newspapers ) go on strike for over 3 months . 1980 John Lennon is murdered in front of The Dakota in NYC . Shot four times in the back  by a .38 ( first shot went over his head ) at a range of about 9 feet by a security guard who had been plotting to kill him for months .2013 Danke is unaccounted for as riots break out in Singapore .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Dec 08 in history , 395 Battle of Canhe Slope ,  877 Louis The Stammerer ( Son of Charles The Bald ) becomes King of the West Frankish . 1912 Leaders of the German Empire hold an Imperial War Council . 1962 workers at four NY newspapers  ( later nine newspapers ) go on strike for over 3 months . 1980 John Lennon is murdered in front of The Dakota in NYC . Shot four times in the back  by a .38 ( first shot went over his head ) at a range of about 9 feet by a security guard who had been plotting to kill him for months .*2013 Danke is unaccounted for as riots break out in Singapore .*


I think he was in jail for 'outrage of modesty'.

----------


## oyarde

Dec 09 in history , 480 Odoacer , King of Italy occupies Dalmatia , 1775 British troops lose The Battle of Great Bridge and prepare to leave Virginia . 1835 the Texan Army captures San Antonio , 1905 law separating Church and state is passed in France . 1935  Great American  Patriot Walter Liggett was murdered in front of his home by an organized crime figure tied to the Minnesota communist party ( Farmer - Labor ) and Minnesota Governor Floyd Olsen . Five witnesses identified the murderer and he was acquitted . That is how much power the communist party of minnesota has . 1935 Downtown Athletic Club Trophy , later re named The Heisman is awarded for the first time to a Half Back at the University of Chicago . 1946 The Subsequent Nuremberg Trials begin with Doctors Trials . Seven were acquitted , seven death penalties and the others jail time . 1953 General Electric announces all communist employees will be let go . 1958 John Birch Society is founded . 1962 Petrified Forest National Park is established in Arizona . 1965 I watched  A Charlie Brown Christmas debut on CBS . 1992 American troops land in Somalia for Operation Restore Hope . 2008 Governor of illinois is arrested by Feds for crimes including the sale of barack obamas senate seat . Doing what illinois Governors do . 2012 Danke rumored to be in Monterrey Mexico . ( Danke will deny being in Monterrey 12/09/12) .

----------


## Danke

I have never been to Monterrey.

----------


## oyarde

Dec. 10 in history . 1317 King Birger of sweden has his two brothers seized and thrown into the dungeon of Nycoping Castle where they are starved to death . 1799 france adopts the metre as official form of measurement . 1847 Mississippi becomes 20th state . 1864 William Tecumseh Shermans troops reach the outer limits of Savannah . 1884 Adventures of Huckleberry Finn are published , an american classic . 1901 First Nobel prizes are awarded . 1906 Teddy Roosevelt wins the Nobel Peace Prize . 1968 Japans largest ever heist , the unsolved  300 Million Yen Robbery is carried out in Tokyo . In accordance with Japanese law time limits have been reached and there will be no prosecution , ever . 1983 I may have been in Argentina . 2016 Two explosions outside a football stadium in Istanbul kill 38 .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 11 in history , 861 Anarchy at Samarra begins . 1816 Indiana , Land of Indians becomes 19th state . 1934 Bill Wilson  ( AA ) takes his last drink . 1941 Germany & Italy declare war on the US . Poland declares war on japan . 1964 Che is in New York . 1968 The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus is filmed . 1972 Apollo 17 lands on the moon . 1981 El Mozote Massacre . 1994 A bomb explodes on Philippines Air Flight 434 killing one , the Captain is able to safely land the plane . 1998 Thai Airlines Flight 261 crashes killing 101 . 2001 China joins WTO , 2008 after previously secretly meeting with Danke the day prior , Madoff is arrested by FBI for securities fraud .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Dec 11 in history , 861 Anarchy at Samarra begins . 1816 Indiana , Land of Indians becomes 19th state . 1934 Bill Wilson  ( AA ) takes his last drink . 1941 Germany & Italy declare war on the US . Poland declares war on japan . 1964 Che is in New York . 1968 The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus is filmed . 1972 Apollo 17 lands on the moon . 1981 El Mozote Massacre . 1994 A bomb explodes on Philippines Air Flight 434 killing one , the Captain is able to safely land the plane . 1998 Thai Airlines Flight 261 crashes killing 101 . 2001 China joins WTO , 2008 after previously secretly meeting with Danke the day prior , Madoff is arrested by FBI for securities fraud .


Danke spends lots of time in China. I can't figure out if it's for the bathhouses or if there's something more nefarious going on.

----------


## Danke

> Danke spends lots of time in China. I can't figure out if it's for the bathhouses or if there's something more nefarious going on.



I spend most of my free time there proselytizing.

----------


## oyarde

Dec 12 in history , 627 Battle of Nineveh , 884 King Carloman dies in a hunting accident , Charles the Fat then reunites the Frankish Empire . 1098 First Crusade , christians take the town of Ma ' arrat  al- Numan slaying the 20k inhabitants and eating them later as there is no food . Later , these peoples will bring their love and peace to the new world . 1935 Lebensborn Project , a nazi reproduction program is founded by Himmler . 1936 the Generalissimo of the Republic of China is kidnapped . 1941 Hitler declares the imminent extermination of Jews . 1979 South Korea Coup d'etat  . Also 1979 , Southern Rhodesia becomes Southern Rhodesia again . 1985 Arrow Air Flight 1285 crashes killing all 256.

----------


## oyarde

Dc 13 in history 902  Battle of the Holme ,Anglo Saxons fight the evil Danish Vikings . 1636 The evil Mass Bay Colony forms three companies of militia to battle the Pequot Indians . 1758 English transport ship  Duke William sinks in the North Atlantic killing more than 360 . 1938 concentration camp opens in the Bergendorf district of Hamburg Germany . 1943 Massacre of Kalavrytra , 1977 Air Indiana Flight 216 crashes near Evansville killing 29 . 2003 Saddam is captured near Tikrit .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 14 in history , 557 Constantinople is damaged by an earthquake , 1287 Sea Wall collapses in the Netherlands killing 50K . 1814 Royal Navy seizes control of Lake Borgne , Louisiana . 1819 Alabama becomes the 22nd state . 1963 Baldwin Hills Reservoir dam bursts killing 5 and flooding LA . 2012 Danke seen in Connecticut . 2013 Coup attempt in South Sudan , Dankes whereabouts unknown .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 15 in history , 533 Battle of Tricamarum , Vandals defeated by the Byzantines . 1256 Mongols  destroy the Hashashin stronghold at Alumet Castle ( Iran ) . 1864 Battle of Nashville , General Thomas and the Army of the Cumberland crush the confederate forces of the Army of Tennessee as Hood continued to make errors . This would bring an end to large battles in the western theatre  or , west of the coastal states. 1890 Sitting Bull is murdered at Standing Rock Reservation by a force of 43 police sent to arrest him by the evil Indian Agent James McLaughlin . Police killed Sitting Bull , seven others and two horses . Indians killed eight police , no dogs , horses or unarmed women and children . 1895 Buffalo Wallow ( Houston , Tx ) gets 20 inches of snow . 1933 The 21st Amendment becomes effective . Repealing the 18th Amendment ( Prohibition ) which allowed organized crime to build enough money to put them in power for decades to come . 1997 Plane Crash in UAE killing 85 .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 16 in history , 714 Mayor of the Merovingian Palace , Pepin of Herstal dies at Jupilee   (Belgium ) . 1773 Sons of Liberty dressed as Mohawk Indians dump crates of tea into Boston Harbor in protest of the Tea Act . 1826 Benjamin Edwards in Nacogdoches Texas declares himself ruler of the Republic of Freedonia . 1930 Clinton , Indiana , following a botched get away after a bank Robbery of Citizens State Bank of 15,567.00 dollars former Prussian soldier Herman Karl Lamm and his gang were cornered in Sidell Illinois where in a gun battle , wounded he committed suicide instead of surrender . 1960 over Staten Island , NY a  United Airlines flight collides with a TWA Flight killing  134 . 1979 Cleveland Ohio defaults and is first major US city to do so since the Great Depression . 1979  Minnesota Viking Defensive End Jim Marshall plays in a record  282nd consecutive NFL game .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 17 in history , 497 BC first Saturnalia Festival in Rome . 546 Ostrogoths plunder Rome. 1777 France formerly recognizes the US . 1812 Battle of Mississenewa  , the evil , trespassing US attacks Miami Indian villages of 300 Indians  with 600 Cavalry . The US claimed to have killed 38 Indians . The Great Miami Warriors killed 12 soldiers wounded 46 and half of the remaining survivors had frostbite . The US claimed great victory and tried to attack the same villages the following summer but the Miami had left . 1835 The Second Great Fire of New York destroys 50 acres of the financial district . 1862 General Grant issues General Order No. 11 expelling Jews from Tennessee , Mississippi and Kentucky . The purpose of this was to remove them from the war district where they were known to be dealing in black market cotton . President Lincoln revoked it the following Jan . 1944 Malmedy Massacre . 1969 US Air Force closes Project Blue Book . 1981 American General Dozier is abducted by the Red Brigades in Italy .

----------


## Danke

> 1981 American General Dozier is abducted by the Red Brigades in Italy .


*Operation Gladio

http://www.mega.nu/ampp/gladio.html*

----------


## oyarde

Dec 18 in history, 218 BC Battle of Trebia, 1622 Battle of Mbumbi . 1777 first US Thanksgiving celebrated for rebel victory at Saratoga in Oct. 1892 Performance of The Nutcracker in Saint Petersburg , Russia . 1916 The Battle of Verdun ends . 1932 Chicago Bears defeat The Portsmouth Spartans ( now detroit lions ) in first NFL championship game . 1944 US Fourteenth Air Force bomb Hankow China . 1972 US begins Christmas bombings in North Vietnam ( Operation Linebacker ll ) .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 19 in history , 211 Caracalia has his brother and co emperor  Geta killed by the Praetorian Guard , 1562 Battle of Dreux between the catholics and huguenots . 1675 Great Swamp Fight , the Narragansett Indians  defend the village  ( present day Rhode Island  )against the english from Connecticut , Mass Bay colony and Plymouth . The english attacked with three Regiments .The Indians kill 70 and wounded 150 while losing 97 Warriors . The english would kill hundreds of unarmed women and children . In 1906 the people of rhode island , elated with the murderous ways of those before them erected a granite marker in the presumed place to celebrate . 1777 the Continental Army goes into winter quarters at Valley Forge . 1907 239 miners die in Jacobs Creek Pennsylvania in the Darr Mine ( coal ) . It as set off by the use of open lamps in an area pre determined not safe for open lamps . 1924 the last Rolls - Royce Silver Ghost is sold in London . 1956 Irish immigrant physician John Bodkin Adams ( suspected serial killer and thief ) is arrested . 1995 The Nottawaseppi  Band of Indians is federally recognized ( michigan ) , they are the owners of Firekeepers Casino in Battle Creek . 1997 Silk Air Flight 185 crashes into the Musi River killing 104 . 1998 president clinton is impeached by the US House of Representatives . 2001 during the Argentine economic crisis December Riots break out in Buenos Aires .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 20 in history , 69 Vespasian enters Rome to claim Emperor . 1192 Richard I of England is captured and imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home from the Third Crusade, 1522 Siege of Rhodes , the surviving Knights of Rhodes surrender and are allowed to leave  , eventually becoming the Knights of Malta . 1803 Louisiana Purchase ceremony in New Orleans . 1915 Australian troops are evacuated from Gallipoli . 1917 soviet secret police is founded , 1924 Hitler released from Landsberg Prison , 1942 Japs bomb Calcutta . 1946 Its a Wonderful Life is first released in NY City . 1952 Plane crashes and burns in Moses Lake Washington killing 87. 1968 Zodiac Killer kills two in Vallejo California. 1995 NATO in Bosnia . 2004 Northern Bank of Belfast is robbed of 26 1/2 million in currency . Unsolved . HB's Birthday.

----------


## oyarde

Dec 21 in history 1140 Siege of Weinsberg  , 1237 the Mongols sack the city of Ryazan ( Russia ) . 1620 wicked Pilgrims land at Plymouth Rock , 1826 Nacogdoches declares Independence , Mexico , unimpressed kicks ass .Ten years later the Alamo will fall . 1861 President signs Public Resolution 82 which includes Medal of Valor for Navy forces. 1937 Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs premiers . 1963 Bloody Christmas begins in Cyprus . 1988 A bomb explodes on Pan Am Flight 103 ( Scotland ) , killing 270 . 1992 ( DC - 10 ) MartinAir Flight MP 495 crashes killing 56 . 2012 Danke was hiding out for the end of the Long Count MesoAmerica Calendar (5,126 yr long cycle ) . Oyarde picks up extra beer.

----------


## oyarde

Dec 22 in history , 609 Muhammad  claims to get his first revelation . 1807 The Embargo Act is passed by congress at the urging of president jefferson . his was done due to british and french war ships plundering American shipping and impressment of American Seaman into service on those war ships . Of course this failed and americans got a glimmer of how the govt could not protect them or provide the few measures they were given responsibility for . It was repealed in 1809 and by 1812 the US had declared war on Britain. 1964 Savannah Georgia falls to General Shermans forces . 1944 germans demand American surrender at Bastogne  and receive the one word reply of " Nuts " . 1944  Vietnam Peoples Army is formed in Indo China ( Nam ) to resist Jap occupation . 1965 70MPH rule is enacted in UK for all rural roads and Highways ( motorways ) . 1997 Acteal Massacre . 2010 Danke looks on as Obama signs repeal of Don't Ask , Don't Tell .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 23 in history  ,484 Christians are protected under the reign of the new Vandal King . 679 King Dagobert ll is murdered while hunting  ( Austrasian King and Merovingian ) . 1572 Theologian Sylvan is executed in Heidelberg  . The wicked germans cut his head off in the market having caught him as he was leaving for Transylvania . 1783 Washington resigns as commander in chief of the Continental Army in Annapolis . 1913 The Federal Reserve act is signed by the evil woodrow wilson . 1914 Australian and New Zealand troops arrive in Cairo , Egypt . 1941 after 15 days of fighting Imperial Japs take Wake . 1972 the 16 surviving members of the Andes Flight Disaster are rescued after surviving by cannibalism . 1979 Soviets occupy Kabul .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 24 in history , 1144 The capital of the Crusader County of Edessa falls ( present day Turkey ) . Once a great centre of seven languages and six religions its Christian presence eliminated with the WW 1 Armenian genocide . 1814 Treaty of Ghent , bringing an end to the War of 1812 . 1865 in true american fashion the Klu Klux Klan is born . 1914 The Christmas Truce begins ( WW1 ) . 1941 Benghazi is conquered by British troops . 1943 Ike is made Allied Commander for the invasion of Normandy . 1964 The Viet Cong bomb the Brinks Hotel in Saigon . The lovely Park Hyatt Hotel is there now .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 25 in history  , On this day the birth of Jesus is celebrated . There are six days remaining in the year . Through records we know that Christmas was celebrated in Rome as early as 336 and being discussed as to when it should be celebrated by 200 if not prior. 508 Clovis I , King of Franks is baptized  , 597 Augustine of Canterbury with helpers in Kent , baptizes 10k anglo saxons . 800 Coronation of Charlemagne . 1066 William The Conqueror Duke of Normandy becomes King of England , Boleslaw II The Generous coronation ( King of Poland ) . 1100 Baldwin is crowned King of Jerusalem at The Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem . 1130 King of Sicily is crowned . 1758 Haleys comet is sighted as predicted . 1776 Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River to attack the Hessians at Trenton the next day . 1931 The Great Jamaican Slave Revolt begins . 1837 General zachary taylor and 1100 US troops attack 400 Seminole Indians . The brave Indians wound 114 , kill 26 while losing 11 . Most of Taylors senior NCO's and officers among the dead . 1868 president johnson pardons confederate veterans . 1914 Truce on the Western Front .

----------


## Danke

> Dec 25 in history  , On this day the birth of Jesus is celebrated . There are six days remaining in the year . Through records we know that Christmas was celebrated in Rome as early as 336 and being discussed as to when it should be celebrated by 200 if not prior. 508 Clovis I , King of Franks is baptized  , 597 Augustine of Canterbury with helpers in Kent , baptizes 10k anglo saxons . 800 Coronation of Charlemagne . 1066 William The Conqueror Duke of Normandy becomes King of England , Boleslaw II The Generous coronation ( King of Poland ) . 1100 Baldwin is crowned King of Jerusalem at The Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem . 1130 King of Sicily is crowned . 1758 Haleys comet is sighted as predicted . 1776 Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River to attack the Hessians at Trenton the next day . 1931 The Great Jamaican Slave Revolt begins . 1837 General zachary taylor and 1100 US troops attack 400 Seminole Injuns. The cowardly native savages wound 114 , kill 26 while losing 11 . Most of Taylors brave senior NCO's and officers among the brutally murdered . 1868 president johnson pardons confederate veterans . 1914 Truce on the Western Front .



Your posts have been off by a day.

----------


## oyarde

> Your posts have been off by a day.


That is in case I get  busy the next day and do not have time . Just  because I get busy people should not be deprived .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 26 in history , 887 Berenger I is elected King of Italy by the Lords of Lombardy . 1481 Battle of Westbroek . 1776 Battle of Trenton . The story of the headless hessian horseman comes from his spirit seen after the Battle of White Plains the previous Oct . 1811 a theatre fire in Richmond , Va kills the Governor . 1862 in the largest mass hanging in US history 38 mostly innocent Indians are murdered in Mankato Minnesota by the US and the corpses stolen from the grave and sold as souvenirs . 1944 US Third Army breaks through the german encirclement of Bastogne . 1963 The Beatles songs I Want To Hold Your Hand and I Saw Her Standing There are released in the US . 1972 78 B-52's leave Guam to bomb Hanoi . 2009 China opens longest high speed rail route .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 27 in history , 1512 the spanish crown issues the Laws of Burgos . They claimed this law forbade the mistreatment of Indians on Hispaniola  and laid out labor law/ treatment for them if employed by spanish . 1814 ( War of 1812 ) the USS  Carolina  ( Navy Schooner ) is destroyed by british bombardment with heated shot that catches it afire and explodes it . 1831 Charles Darwin embarks on his journey aboard the HMS Beagle . 1929 Stalin orders liquidation of the kulaks . 1939 Winter War , Finland holds off a russian attack at the Battle of Kelja . 1979 Soviets invade Afghanistan .2007 Riots erupt in Mombasa Kenya . 2008 Three week operation on Gaza begins .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 28 in history . 1832 John C Calhoun becomes first US Vice President to resign . 1835 Osceola leads 900 brave Seminole Warriors against the 41k US troops and militia and the US Navy in the eight year long Second Seminole War . This war would lead to the death of 800 Warriors , 2200 woman and children and 1600 US soldiers as the american quest , sickness and  bloodlust for thieving lands and killing children could never be quenched . 1846 Iowa becomes the 29th state .1867 US claims Midway Atoll . 1902 First pro indoor football game , Madison Square Gardens , the Syracuse Athletic Club defeats the New York Philadelphians 5 to 0 . This league was cancelled after two years due to poor attendance . 1941 Operation Anthropoid commences , assassination attempt on SS Officer and Gestapo chief Reinhard Heydrich . 2014 Indonesia AirAsia Flight 8501 crashes killing 162 in the Straight en route to Singapore .

----------


## oyarde

Dec 29 in history , 575 Charles The Bald , King of the Franks is made holy roman emperor . 1170 The Archbishop of Canterbury is assassinated inside the Cathedral . In those days he would be the enforcer for collecting property tax from landowners for the king . An evil practice brought to the new world by these heathens . He was made a Saint . The Great Oyarde contends that no tax collector should be made a saint . 1778 three thousand british troops under command of a Lt Col capture Savannah Georgia . The british lost 11 men killed while capturing half the Continentals. Pitiful defense by pitiful people . They needed some real Warriors . 1890  Wounded Knee Massacre on Pine Ridge Indian Reservation , 150 Indians murdered ( mostly unarmed women and children ) on the Res by 500 troopers of the 7th Cav . , over twenty soldiers were given the Medal of Honor for this action .31 dead troopers , many from friendly fire from four Hotchkiss Guns . 1940 germans fire bomb London . 1975 bomb explodes at LaGuardia Airport killing 11 at the TWA baggage claim . It is unsolved . 1997 Hong Kong begins killing the cities 1.25 million chickens to stop the spread of influenza .2011 Samoa skips to Dec 31 when changing from one side of international date line to the other . 2012 Tu - 204 airliner crashes in Moscow .2017 Oyarde is given the crown of Binomo .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Dec 20 in history , 69 Vespasian enters Rome to claim Emperor . 1192 Richard I of England is captured and imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home from the Third Crusade, 1522 Siege of Rhodes , the surviving Knights of Rhodes surrender and are allowed to leave  , eventually becoming the Knights of Malta . 1803 Louisiana Purchase ceremony in New Orleans . 1915 Australian troops are evacuated from Gallipoli . 1917 soviet secret police is founded , 1924 Hiler released from Landsberg Prison , 1942 Japs bomb Calcutta . 1946 Its a Wonderful Life is first released in NY City . 1952 Plane crashes and burns in Moses Lake Washington killing 87. 1968 Zodiac Killer kills two in Vallejo California. 1995 NATO in Bosnia . 2004 Northern Bank of Belfast is robbed of 26 1/2 million in currency . Unsolved . HB's Birthday.


I have a fascinating birthday!

----------


## oyarde

Dec 30 in history , 1066 Grenada Massacre , evil muslim hoard storms the palace , crucifies the jewish Vizier and slaughters the jewish population . 1813 ( War of 1812 ) the british burn Buffalo , New York. 1K british took the city from 2k americans and plundered it. Only four buildings remained in the entire area when done . Three brave Indians perished fighting for the british and 28 others , American casualties were 50 dead , 52 wounded , 8 Artillery pc.'s captured and 67 captured .1903 Fire at the Iroquois Theatre in Chicago kills 605 . 1972 US halts heavy bombing of North Vietnam .2006 Madrid Airport is bombed . 2009 a suicide bomber kills 9 people at CIA base in Afghanistan , Forward Operating Base Chapman . ( I have never lost an artillery pc in battle )

----------


## oyarde

Dec 31 in history 406 The Vandals , Alans and Suebians cross the Rhine invading Gaul . 870 Vikings attack the Ealdorman of Berkshires men and are driven back to East Anglia at the Battle of Englefield , many wicked Danes are killed . 1759 Arthur Guinness signs a lease of 45 pounds per year and begins brewing beer , 1775 Battle of Quebec ,nearly 2k Continentals are beaten by 1200 brits . Continentals with 50 dead , over 430 captured , the british lose 5 men . 1862 West Virginia is admitted into the Union and virginia is divided . 1857  the Queen selects a small logging town , Ottawa as capital of canada . 1879 Edison demonstrates lighting to the public in New Jersey . 1907 New Years Eve celebration at Longacre Square ( Times Square ) is first held , 1946 Truman declares end of hostilities ( WW II ) . 1955 Oyardes Father buys two '55 Chevy's , General Motor's becomes first US corp to make 1 Billion . 1999 Indian Airlines Flight 815 hijacking ends after 7 days . 2009 A Blue Moon and Lunar eclipse both take place . 2010 36 tornados kill 9 . 2014 Stampede in Shanghai kills 36 or more , Danke escapes. 2015 Fire breaks out  in the lovely Dubai at the Downtown Address Hotel . The drinks at the high level bar are great but the breakfast buffet is a little weak . Maybe Danke will take me for the re opening .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 1 in history , AD69 Roman Legions in Germania refuse to swear loyalty to Galba . 404 a Christian Monk is killed for trying to stop Gladiator fights in the public arena in Rome . 1772 the first Traveler's Cheques go on sale in London and will be accepted in 90 european cities . 1776 Norfolk Virginia burns . 1781 1500 soldiers of the 6th Pennsylvania rebel in The Pennsylvania Line Mutiny of 1781. 1892 Ellis Island opens to begin processing immigrants . 1902 First American Bowl game , The Rose Bowl is held in Pasadena ( Stanford - Michigan ). 1908 Times Square , the first Ball is dropped to signify the New Year . 1934 Alcatraz becomes a Fed prison . Nazis pass law concerning Genetically Diseased Offspring . 2009 66 people die in a night club fire in Bangkok

----------


## oyarde

Jan 02 in history 366 The Alemanni   ( confederation of Germanic tribes from the upper Rhine )cross the frozen Rhine in large numbers invading the roman empire . About 150 years later the Alemanni were conquered by the Franks and served with the Franks .Many of the Alemanni would eventually , gradually become Christian in the 7th century , some remained pagan . 1492 , the last Moorish stronghold in Spain surrenders . 1777 American forces  repulse a british attack near Trenton , NJ . The bridge at Assumpink Creek ran red with british blood . 1791 Big Bottom battle , brave Lenape and Wyandot Warriors attack the Block house at Big Bottom ( near present day Stockport Ohio in morgan county ) killing 14 trespassers . 1863 Battle of Stones River , would result in nearly 3k killed on the two sides combined . Bragg withdrew to Tullahoma .1963 the Cong win first major victory at Battle of Ap Bac resulting in 3 American dead , 83 dead South Vietnamese and 18 dead Cong. The dirty little Cong in the Mekong now believed they could win and bring the wonderful gift of communism to all . 1999 Brutal snowstorm takes the midwest killing 68. 2006 Coal mine explosion in Sago leaves one survivor and 12 dead .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 03 in history , Perihelion usually occurs  ( when earth is closest to sun ) . 1777 british are defeated at the Battle of Princeton by an overwhelming American force . 1861 Delaware votes not to secede . 1870 Construction of the Brooklyn Bridge begins . 1925 Mussolini announces he is dictator . 1932 Banana worker revolt in Honduras ( fired United Fruit Co employees ) . 1947 proceedings of Congress are televised for the first time . 1959 Alaska becomes a State . 1961 America severs ties with cuba after the evil commies stole all american assets . 1990 Noriega surrenders . 2009 bitcoin is created .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 04 in history , 1847 Samuel Colt sells his first revolver to US govt . 1865 The New York Stock Exchange opens first permanent office near Wall St . Wall Street is named for the Wall that was once a palisade on the North End of the dutch settlement. This wall was put in place with fear after the murderous , evil dutch Governor sent men to attempt to kill all Indians in Manhattan after agreeing to a treaty with them .Later , Stuyvesant would use slaves to improve the wall. This cursed place was then later used as a place where slaves were hired out at a profit by the day or week . Then later , for 50 years a slave market was there on the corner of Pearl & Wall .1896 Utah becomes 45th state . 1903 Topsey the elephant is electrocuted at Coney Island . 1944 Operation Carpetbagger begins , dropping arms and munitions to european resistance groups . 1951 Godless, wicked chinese and North koreans capture Seoul . 1998 Massive ice storm hits eastern canada .2007 the 110th US congress convenes and elects nancy pelosi as speaker of the house , proving America is not great .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 05 in history 1066 Edward The Confessor dies  ,with no children this leads to succession problems that will start in motion the fall of england to the Normans . 1477 Battle of Nancy , Charles The Bold is killed leading to Burgundy becoming part of france .1500 Milan is conquered .1554 a great fire in Eindhoven . 1782 The british navy and Benedict Arnold burn Richmond Virginia . 1846 the US house of representatives decides it does not wish to share the Oregon Territory with the United Kingdom . 1882 Charles J Guiteau , well known thief and lawyer from chicago who worked in collections is found guilty of assassinating President Garfield and sentenced to death by hanging . He murdered the President with an ivory handled .442 Webley british revolver. 1914 Ford Motor Co announces the eight hour workday and five dollar per day minimum wage dependent on character standards . 1919 German Workers Party ( nazi party ) is founded . 1972 Nixon orders the Space Shuttle development program .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 06 in history , Phillip of Swabia becomes King of Romans  , 1721 Committee of Inquiry of the South Sea Bubble ( stock collapse of 1720 ) publishes its findings . 1839 Night of The Big Winds , most damaging storm in 300 years sweeps Ireland destroying 20 percent of the buildings in Dublin . 1912 New Mexico becomes 47th state . Also in 1912 german Alfred Wegener presents his theory of continental drift . 1929 Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta . 1930 first diesel engine auto trip from Indianapolis to NY . 1947 Pan American offers a round the world ticket , lowest price was 3k dollars for economy class . You could drink , smoke and load all of your revolvers . 1951 Korea , Ganghwa county , police and militia kill communists . 1960 National Airlines Flight 2511 is destroyed mid air by a bomb ( NY to Miami ) . Remains unsolved . 1967 US Marines launch Operation Deckhouse Five in the Mekong Delta . An unprouctive ten day sweep losing 8 men while killing 21 as the Cong had already departed knowing they were coming . 1974 Daylight Saving Time is started four months early .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 07 in history 1608 Fire destroys Jamestown , slave state of Virginia .  1940 The Finnish 9th Division stops and destroys a larger russian unit . 1948 Kentucky Air National Guard Pilot ( Captain Mantell ) crashes and dies chasing a UFO . Remains unsolved . 1980 Carter authorizes loans of 1 1/2 Billion to bailout Chrysler . 1992 Jeep Grand Cherokee is introduced at detroit auto show . 2012 11 die in a hot air balloon crash in New Zealand . Danke dreams of attending the daffodil festival in Carterton New Zealand .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 08 in history , 307 Chinese Emperor , Jin is poisoned . 871 Alfred The Great leads the West Saxon army against the danelaw Vikings invasion . 1297 ,  Grimaldi , disguised as a Monk , leads his men into the Fortress of the Rock of Monaco , capture the Fortress and establishes himself as ruler of Monaco . 1811 slave revolt in St Charles and St James Louisiana . 1815 Battle of New Orleans . 1835 The US national debt is zero for the only time . 1877 Crazy Horse leads his Warriors in battle at Battle of Wolf Mountain with the 5th Infantry , Each side had three killed . Eight soldiers were wounded . 1920 Steel strike of 1919 ends . 1964 the evil Johnson declares War on Poverty. Between Aug and the following Jul the food stamp act , medicare and medicaid would be passed . This would result in major theft from the people by these evil , godless men and result in nothing . 1973 Watergate trial begins . 1981 UFO sighting in Trans - en - Provence France . 2003  Turkish Airlines Flight 634 crashes killing all but five , also  Air Midwest Flight 5481 crashes killing all 21 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 09 in history , 1349 the Jews of Basel are burned to death as they are blamed for the Plague by the evil peoples there ( nasty Swiss ) . 1857 Fort Tejon Earthquake shakes californio (San Andreas Fault ) . Fort Tejon's adobe buildings crumbled as God destroyed its evil purpose , to overlord the Paiute , Mojave and californios . 1861 civilian steamship Star of the West is fired on from south carolina in the first shots of the civil war . That same day , Mississippi would be the second state to Secede . 1916 The Battle of Gallipoli concludes , reaching a half million in casualties . The ground thick with bullets. 1918 Battle of Bear Valley, 30 great Yaqui Warriors do battle in a delaying action with 30 Troopers of the 10th US Cavalry . 1927 fire in Montreal at the Palace Theatre kills 78 children . 1945 The Sixth US Army begins the invasion of Lingayen Gulf . 2011 Iran Air Flight 277 crashes killing 77 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 10 in history , 49 BC Julius Caesar crosses the Rubicon . 1791 Siege of Dunlap's Station , trespassers on Shawnee lands . 1812 First steamboat on Ohio or Mississippi arrives in New Orleans after an 82 day trip from Pittsburgh . 1861 Florida secedes . 1870 John Rockefeller incorporates Standard Oil . 1901 first great Texas oil strike at Beaumont . 2015 mass poisoning in Mozambique at a funeral with beer poisoned with Crocodile bile kills 56 . 2018 Kodak announces it will enter the digital coin with an offering .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 11 in history , 532 riots in the Hippodrome between supporter of chariot teams ( Greens and Blues ) in Constantinople , half the city burns , the palace under siege for five days and the death toll would reach 30K . Green 73 and Aaron Rogers escaped and the senate was exiled , having supported the riot. 1569 First recorded lottery in England . 1759 the first American life insurance company is incorporated in Philadelphia . 1805 Michigan Territory is created , the western half of the lower and the Upper were taken from The Land of Indians ( Indiana Territory ). At that time Michigan was mostly inhabited by Indians , fur trappers and Jesuits . By 1810 Michigan had 4700 residents other than untaxed Indians (  Article One , Section Two ) , it was no where near the 60k required for statehood and should have been left for the Indians with the Land of Indians . 1861 Alabama secedes . 1863 The Arkansas River is captured by the Union . 1908 Grand Canyon National Park is created . 1912 Immigrant textile works in Lawrence Mass. go on strike over reduced wages. 1917 Kingsland munitions factory explodes. 1923 Occupation of the Ruhr . The Ruhr area is occupied by french and belgium forces to force german payments owed from WW 1 .2013 A French Soldier and 17 militants are killed in somalia in an failed attempt to free a French Hostage. The whereabouts of Danke were unknown . We have reached 45 readers per day . You should congratulate yourself for being so well informed .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 12 in history , 1554 King of Burma is crowned , he will later build the largest empire ever in Southeast Asia . 1848 The Palermo Rising takes place in Sicily .1962 First American combat mission of the Vietnam War that was made public , Operation Chopper. Six of the 50 Viet Cong were killed when attacked by 1K South Vietnamese flown in on American Helicopters ten miles west of Saigon . America and South Vietnam thought this was a huge victory . 1966 president johnson says the US should stay in South Vietnam  until communist aggression is ended . 1969 Jets beat the Colts in Superbowl . 1971 The Harrisburg Seven , Rev. Phillip Berrigan and five others are indicted for conspiring to kidnap Henry Kissinger . 2006 Stampede at the Hajj kills at least 362 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 13 in history , 1435 Sicut Dudum  , Pope forbids taking Canary Island Indians as slaves if they convert . Christian slaves were ordered to be set free .Captains and pirates who did not obey would later be dis communicated (1476 ) . 1815 , in the only War of 1812 battle to take place in georgia , british troops capture Fort Peter in St Marys Georgia, during that time , the St Marys River was the line between america and the british allied spanish florida . The purpose of Fort Peter was to enforce tariffs . 1500 British and 10 ships took it easily from 150 Americans and two gunboats. The British burnt Ft Peter and released 1485 slaves and the British left a week later. 1830 The Great Fire of New Orleans begins . 1840 steamship Lexington burns & sinks four miles off Long Island killing 139 . 1847 Treaty of Cahuenga , halts american aggression against the Californios , the evil americans intent was to steal the artillery and land . 1893 US Marines invade Hawaii . 1968 Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison .

----------


## Danke

> 1968 Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison. During that concert, Oyarde tries to escape.

----------


## oyarde

> 


My personal favorite of course is " I've Been Everywhere " .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 14 in history , 1539 Spain annexes Cuba , 1907 Kingston , Jamaica , earthquake kills 1000 , 1954 The Hudson Motor Car Co merges with Nash forming American Motors Co . 1960 the central bank of Australia  is formed . 1967 the new york times reports the US Army is conducting secret germ warfare experiments , 1969 explosion on the USS Enterprise near Hawaii kills 27 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 15 in history , AD 69 Otho seizes power in Rome , declares himself Emperor and then is said to commit suicide three months later . 1777 New Connecticut ( Vermont ) declares Independence . 1782 Supt. of Finance goes before congress to discuss suggest minting money at a national mint in decimal coinage . 1815 ( War of 1812 ) four british ships capture american frigate  USS President . 1844 University of Notre Dame receives charter from Indiana . 1865 last major confederate sea port falls as the Union takes Fort Fisher in North Carolina . 1867 40 people fall through the ice and die at Regents Boating Lake in London . 1870 Political cartoon depicting the Dem party as a Jackass  is first printed . 1889 Pemberton Medicine Co  is incorporated in Atlanta ( Coca Cola ) . 1892 James Naismith publishes the rules for basketball . 1919 The Great Molasses Flood , 21 die in Boston . 1967 the first Super Bowl is held in LA . Sara Jane Moore sentenced to life for attempting to assassinate President Ford . 2016 150 soldiers of the Kenyan Army die in battle with al- Shabaab in somalia .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 16 in history ,550 Ostrogoths conquer Rome ,  1362 a storm tide in the North Sea ravages the east coast of england and destroys the great German city of Rungholt . 1547 Ivan the Terrible becomes Czar . 1847 Hohn C Fremont is appointed Gov of California . 1942 Crash of TWA Flight 3 , killing all 22 . 1945 , people say Hitler moved to his underground bunker . Personally , I know he escaped . 1992 the 12 yr Salvadorian civil war comes to an end . 2001 Congolese president killed by his bodyguard .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 17 in history , 38 BC Octavian divorces his wife Scribonia and married the homely Livia Drusilla . 1781 Battle of Cowpens , the Americans , losing 25 men , defeat the evil brit Tarleton's forces in South Carolina. The british suffered 110 killed, 229 wounded , had 829 captured and lost two guns . 1811 Battle of Calderon Bridge , 6k Spanish defeat 100k Mexicans , 1885 Battle of Abu Klea , british outnumbered 13000 to 1400 defeat a Dervish Army in the Sudan . The British would soon withdraw leaving the Dervish to rule the Sudan for another 13 years . 1899  the US takes Wake Island . 1917 The US pays Denmark 25 million for the Virgin Islands . 1950 The Great Brinks Robbery  in the North End of Boston ( currently a parking garage ) netted 1.2 million in cash taken by a gang of 11 . Only 58k was ever recovered . 1961 Ike gives a farewell address three days before leaving office and warns of the accumulation of power by the " military  industrial complex " , the dangers of massive spending , deficit spending . 1966 The Palomares Incident . 1991 Operation Desert Storm begins . 1998 after meeting with Danke , Matt Drudge breaks the Lewinsky - Clinton affair story .2010 Riots in Nigeria , 200 dead .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 18 in history , 1535  Pizzaro claims to have founded Lima , Peru . 1591 King of Siam kills the Crown Prince in single combat , now celebrated as Thai Armed Forces Day . 1778 James Cook finds the Hawaiian Islands and calls them the Sandwich Islands . 1788 the first 738 convicts to Australia arrive in Botany Bay to start the penal colony . Convicts were originally sent to the thirteen colonies of north america but after 1783 were no longer welcomed. Yes most americans are descended from convicts , the illiterate and various narrow minded religious kooks such as witch killers etc . 1896 an X Ray machine is exhibited by H.L. Smith . 1941 British counter offensive in italian north africa is launched .1960 Capital Airlines Flight 20 crashes in Virginia killing all 50 . 1967 The Boston Strangler is convicted . 1969 United Airlines Flight 266 crashes into Santa Monica Bay killing 38 . 1990 after being with Danke , D.C. Mayor Barry is arrested in a drug sting by FBI . 2007 western european Cyclone kills 44 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 19 in history , 1607 San Augustin Church in Manila is completed , oldest church still standing in Philippines . 1806 Britain occupies the Dutch Cape Colony . 1839 British East India Company captures Aden . Port City of Yemen , the natural Harbor formed from a volcano. Old stories are that Aden has been occupied since there were humans and that Cain & Able are buried there . In my youth Aden was a good place to buy some cigarettes ,coffee ,  a jollyboat or frankincense . 1861 Georgia secedes . 1915 German zeppelins bomb two towns in the UK killing 20 . 1937 Howard Hughes sets time record flying from LA to NY in 7 hours 28 minutes . Considering the general inefficiency and poor service of modern airlines, with a plane change you probably could not beat that time today .  1940 Hollywood movie You Nazty Spy with the  Three Stooges is released with Moe as Hitler . 1953 , nearly three quarters of american TV sets are tuned in to watch I Love Lucy . 1945 Soviets liberate Lodze Ghetto , 900 survivors of 200k from 1940. 1977 President Ford pardons Tokyo Rose . 1978 Last VW Beetle made in germany leaves the plant . 1983 SS Gestapo  Klaus Barbie ( Butcher of Lyon ) is arrested in Bolivia . He was helped to escape to there by the US and catholic clergy .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 20 in history 1567 Battle of Rio de Janeiro , the french are driven out . 1785 invading forces of Siam try to take Nam but are ambushed and beaten at the Mekong River . 1992 Air Inter Flight 148 crashes near Strasbourg killing 87 of 96 . 2017 Donald Trump is inaugurated becoming the oldest to take office .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 21 in history , 1535 french Protestants are burned at the stake in front of Cathedral of Notre Dame in paris . 1861 Jefferson Davis resigns from the US Senate . 1911 The first Monte Carlo Rally takes place . 1948 Quebec Flag Day is invented , mostly because they have nothing to do up there , 1960 Avianca Flight 671 crashes and burns at Montego Bay Jamaica killing 37 . 1968 Battle of Khe Sahn begins , 1981 Production of the DeLorean begins in northern ireland .2017 Danke was seen at the women's march trying to pick up chicks on Trumps first full day in office .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 22 in history 571 Battle of Basing  the West Saxons do battle with the evil Danelaw Vikings . 1506 the first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrive at the vatican . 1824 the Ashantis defeat the british on the Gold Coast . 1879 british defeated by the Zulu , Battle of Isandiwana . 1905 the revolution begins in St Petersburg . 1915 over 600 die in Mexico as a train plunges off the tracks into a deep canyon . 1944 Assault on Anzio by the Allies . 1946 CIA is created . 1973 supreme court issues decision on Roe v. Wade . Also 1973 , a Boeing 707 bursts into flames killing 176 in Nigeria . 1992 Rebel forces take Zaires national radio station . 2002 K Mart becomes US largest retailer to ever file for bankruptcy . It has not yet been determined if Danke was partly responsible for the decline of K Mart .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 23 in history , 971 the War Elephant Corps of the Southern Han is defeated by the Crossbow soldiers of the Song Dynasty . 1556 deadliest earthquake in history may have killed nearly 900K, the Shaanxi Earthquake . 1570 first recorded assassination by firearm , the First Earl of Moray , Regent for the King is shot and killed . 1571 The Royal Exchange opens . 1795 Cavalry against Navy , the French charge across the frozen river ( Zuiderzee ) and capture 14 Dutch ships and 850 guns . 1870 Marias Massacre, Under Major Baker ,the 2nd US Cavalry and 13th US Infantry murdered 217 Blackfeet Indian unarmed women and children in the Montana Territory . The Blackfeet were to weak from smallpox to fight back and there was no punishment for the murders . 1912 The International Opium Convention is signed at The Hague . 1961 Cruise Ship Santa Maria is hijacked . 1973 Nixon announces peace in Vietnam . 1986 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducts Elvis , Buddy Holly , Chuck Berry, James Brown , Sam Cooke , Fats Domino , Jerry Lee Lewis and others in first class. 2003 Pioneer 10 is dead . Danke is to blame .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 24 in history , 1438 Council of Basel suspends the Pope . 1848 ( california gold rush ) , James Marshall finds gold at Sutters Mill near Sacramento .1939 deadliest earthquake in Chilean history kills 28k . 1943 Roosevelt and Churchill conclude meeting in Casablanca . 1968 Australian forces launch offensive against two Regiments of North Vietnamese Army and Cong around Long Binh , killing 145 and capturing 5 while losing 20 . 1972 Japanese Sgt Yokoi is found in Guam where he had been in hiding since WW II . 1989 Ted Bundy is electrocuted in a Florida prison . 2003 US Dept of Homeland Security begins operation .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 25 in history , 1704 Battle of Ayubale and Apalachee Massacre , the evil , Godless english slaver Carolina colonists invade Spanish Florida on a killing spree of Indians and priests at Missions , wiping out the spanish missions of florida . The few survivors having to seek refuge with the more civilized French in Mobile , ensuring the carolinas will be cursed forever. 1787 Shay's Rebellion . Four would die and Twenty wounded outside the Springfield Armory ( Mass.) . Two were later hanged of the 18 given death sentence , most others imprisoned. 1942 Thailand declares war on the US . 1945 The Battle of the Bulge ends . 1971 Charles Manson found guilty . 1993 five people are shot at CIA headquarters in Langley , three dead , two wounded and the Paki fled the country . His roomate said he would get angry watching CNN . 1995 Soviets nearly nuke US after mistaking a norwegian research rocket for a Trident Missile . 1996 Billy Bailey is hanged in Delaware for two counts of murder . This vile individual requested steak well done for his last meal . 2005 Stampede in India kills 258 . 2006 female Mexican professional wrestler and serial killer ( Barraza ) is arrested for killing 48 elderly ladies . We may reach 46 readers per day tomorrow .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 26 in history . In three months it will be Administrative Professionals Day . 1531 The Lisbon Earthquake kills 30K . 1700 Cascadia Earthquake in the west of North America . 1808 Rum Rebellion armed takeover of the govt. in Australia . 1838 Tennessee enacts first prohibition law . 1856 Battle of Seattle . 1870 virginia rejoins the Union . 1920 former Ford Motor Co executive Henry Leland launches Lincoln Motor Co which he will later sell to Ford . 1926 first television is demonstrated . 1992 Boris Yeltsin announces the russians will stop targeting US cities with nuclear weapons . 1998 president clinton denies sexual relations with Lewinsky on tv . 2015 crash at Los Llanos Air Base in Spain kills 11 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 27 in history AD 96 Trajan succeeds his adoptive father as Emperor of the Rome , the empire will be the largest under his rule . 1343 pope clement 6 issues Unigenitus  to justify his power and use of Indulgences , nearly 200 years later Martin Luther would oppose this . 1606 Gunpowder Plot , the trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins .1776 Henry Knox's artillery arrives in Cambridge , Mass . 1825 the evil, thieving  US Congress approves Indian Territory ( Oklahoma ) clearing  the way for forced removal acts to follow . 1880 Thomas Edison patent for incandescent lamp . 1939 first flight of the P - 38 Lightning . 1943 8th Air Force using 91  B -17's & B-24's bombs the german U Boat construction yards . 1967 Gus Grissom  and two other astronauts die in a fire testing equipment ( Apollo 1 ) . 1996 military Coup in nigeria . Jules survived .Hoping to one day fulfill his dream of providing discount medical services to poor Indians in Nebraska .2002 explosion in Lagos , Nigeria kills 1100 and displaces 20K . 2010 I was getting ready to leave Honduras .2013 242 die in a fire in a Brazilian Night Club .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 28 in history  , 814 Charlamegne dies of pleurisy in Aachen ,1521 the Diet of Worms begins and will last to May 25 . 1909 US troops leave Cuba except Gitmo . 1922 Knickerbocker storm , largest D.C. Snowfall , the roof collapse on the Knickerbocker Theatre killing 98 . The Theatre owner and architect would eventually commit suicide .1932 Japs attack Shanghai .1935 abortion becomes legal in Iceland . 1960 NFL announces expansion team Vikings will start play in 1961 .2002 TAME Flight 102 crashes in the Andes killing 92 . 2006 the roof of a building at the International Fair in Poland collapse under snow killing 65.2016 Danke sniffs his socks and armpits to see if he detects any Zika virus .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 29 in history , 1819 land on Singapore is raffled . 1834 the wicked andrew jackson uses the miitary to resolve labor dispute .1861 Kansas becomes 34th state . 1863 Bear River Massacre , california militia attack a Shoshone village in Washington Territory in present day Idaho murdering hundreds of woman and children .1907 Charles Curtis of Kansas becomes the first Native American Senator. 1916 Paris is bombed by german zeppelins . 1936 first inductees into Baseball Hall of Fame are announced . 1963 First inductees of Football Hall of Fame are announced . 1991 Battle of Khafji . 2009 Gov of Illinois ir removed from office following his conviction . 2013 SCAT Airlines Flight 760 crashes killing 21 .2018 Oyarde correctly predicts the Jan 31 lunar eclipse .

----------


## oyarde

Jan 30 in history , 516 bc the Second Temple of Jerusalem is finished, 1607 200 square miles of coast in England are washed away in flooding killing 2k. 1835 Richard Lawrence attempts to assassinate andrew jackson .His pistol misfired . 1847 Yerba Bueno california is renamed , it is now a $#@!hole but was quite lovely is those days .1930 soviet politburo begins extermination of the Kulaks . 1933 Hitler is sworn in as Chancellor . 1942 in the Dutch East Indies on the island of Ambon , 300 captured Allied troops are massacred by the Japs at Laha Airfield . 1945 Raid at Cabanatuan , 126 Army Rangers and brave Filipino resistance fighters free 500 POWs from Jap controlled territory. Also , 1945 the Wilhelm Gustloff , loaded with kraut refugees is sank in the Baltic by the soviets killing 9500. 1948 Gandhi is assassinated . 1956 Martin Luther King Jr.'s home is bombed by american terrorists . 1968 the TET Offensive is launched by the NVA and Cong . 1969 The Beatles last public appearance as they played on top of the Apple Records roof in London . 1972 Bloody Sunday in Derry Ireland . 1979 a Boeing 707 - 353C Freighter disappears thirty minutes after leaving Tokyo . 1989 the Embassy in Kabul closes . 2000 off the Ivory Coast Kenyan Airways Flight 431 crashes killing 169 .

----------


## oyarde

Jan. 31 in history , 1504 the Italian War ends with the Treaty of Lyon with the spanish getting Naples and the French in control of northern italy . 1606 Guy Fawkes is executed . 1846 after the Milwaukee Bridge War , what was once three towns unite as Milwaukee . 1848 John C Fremont is court martialed for mutiny and disobeying orders , trouble in cursed california . 1865 congress passes the 13th Amendment . 1915 germany makes first large scale use of poison gas against the russians . 1930 3M begins marketing Scotch Tape . 1944 1st Ranger Battalion ( 6615 Ranger Force Provisional ) is wiped out behind enemy lines at the Battle of Cisterno , Italy  in the Anzio campaign . The Success the Rangers had in North Africa ensured the continued existence in the future . 1945 US Army Private executed for desertion , first since Civil War . 1968 Viet Cong attack US Embassy in Saigon . 2000 Alaska Airlines Flight 261 crashes killing all 88 . 2009 138 die in Kenya in two different fires . 2012 Toyota Corolla becomes best selling vehicle of all time .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 01 in history , 481 the Vandal King organizes a conference of Bishops at Carthage . 1329 King of Bohemia captures a Fortress held by the Pagans of Lithuania and Baptizes 6K of them .Once the bohemians left ( a week later ) the Lithuanians retook the Fortress and resumed the Pagan ways . 1662 the chinese seize Taiwan after a 9 month siege . 1814 a volcano in the Philippines erupts killing 1200 . 1861 sixteen years after becoming a state texas secedes , cannot really make up minds , belonged to the mexicans until 1836 , became a state in 1845 . 1865 Lincoln signs the 13th Amendment . 1953 The North Sea Flood of 1953 , flooding in the Netherlands , UK & Belgium from heavy rains for two nights. 1964 Beatles get first #1 hit in the US , I Want To Hold Your Hand . 1968 Canadas three military branches ( two mounties , Rocky the Flying Squirrel and a canoe ) are  formed into one as Canadian Forces . 1991 runway collision in LA kills 34. 2004 stampede at the Hajj as 234 are trampled to death during the stoning ritual . 2012 Port Said ( Egypt ) , 72 dead in clashes between fans of two soccer teams .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 02 in history, 880 Dankes evil relatives , The Great Heathen Army of Norse do battle at Luneburg Heath fighting in Saxony . 1438 nine leaders of the Transylvania peasant revolt are executed . 1653 New Amsterdam is incorporated  ( NY City ) , 1848 the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo is signed . 1850 Brigham Young and his evil aggressors declare War on the local Indians (Tipanogos ) who were sick with measles  after three low life mormons murdered an old Indian Man . It ended with one dead low life mormon and 102 dead Indians . The evil mormons enslaved about 40 Indian woman and children  many of whom later escaped to live with the Ute tribe . An Army surgeon took Indian heads that were later on display at Fort Utah . This place of evil and unrest is now known as Provo , Utah .1925 Serum run to Nome , Alaska . 1943 The Battle of Stalingrad comes to an end as german surrender is accepted . 1980 reports surface the FBI has been targeting congressmen for corruption .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 03 in history , 1112 Count of Barcelona is married . 1377 Cesena Bloodbath , the papal army kills 2k. 1690 the wicked colony of Mass. issues first paper money in america . 1781 the british seize Sint Eustatius ( Caribbean Island ).1807 british capture Montevideo . 1809 congress with the usual lack of wisdom creates illinois territory .Once the home of the mighty Illini , now the plague of the midwest . 1870 15th Amendment ratified , 1913 in an effort to ensure america may not be great , the 16th Amendment is ratified . 1917 US breaks diplomatic relations with the evil germans who two days prior had announced intent for unrestricted submarine warfare . 1930 the communist party of Vietnam is founded .1945 Month long battle to retake Manila begins .1971 Frank Serpico is wounded . 1972 snowstorm in Iran kills 4k .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 04 in history , 1169 Earthquake hitting the Ionians on the coast of Sicily killing tens of thousands damaging Catania . 1555 John Rogers is burned at the stake by the evil christians . 1703 46 of the 47 Ronin commit Seppeku . 1810 the royal navy takes Guadalupe .  1794 France abolishes slavery throughout all territories . 1899 Battle of Manila . 1941 the USO is created . 1966  All Nippon Airways Flight 60 crashes into the tokyo bay killing 133 .

----------


## Danke

“1703 46 of the 47 Ronin commit Seppeku.”  Who chickened out?

----------


## oyarde

> “1703 46 of the 47 Ronin commit Seppeku.”  Who chickened out?


He was pardoned , the remainder were found guilty of murder.

----------


## oyarde

Feb 05 in history , AD 62 Earthquake in Pompeii, 1597 Japanese govt kills Christians . 1869  largest gold nugget in history found in Victoria Australia. 1917 Congress passes Immigration Act of 1917. 1924  Mutiny on Netherlands Navy ship off the coast of Sumatra . 1958 the air force loses a hydrogen bomb near Georgia . 1988 Danke escapes shortly before Noriega is indicted . 1994 Byron De La Beckwith is convicted of murdering Medgar Evers. 2008 Tornado outbreak in the US kills 57 .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 06 in history , 1820 first 86 African Americans depart for Liberia . 1843 first minstrel show , The Virginia Minstrels open at the Bowery Ampitheatre in NY City . 1862 the Union takes Fort Henry , Tennessee in the Battle of Ft Henry . 1918 British Women over 30 who are property owners can vote . 1951 the Canadian Army enters the Korean War . 1978 Blizzard of 1978 killing 100 . 1996 BirginAir Flight 301 ( Boeing 757 ) crashes off the Dominican Coast killing all 189 . 2000 Russia takes Grozny .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 07 in history 457 a Thracian becomes Emperor of the Byzantine empire . He would legislate in Greek instead of Latin . 1795 the 11th Amendment is ratified . 1812 New Madrid Earthquake ( Missouri ) , Reelfoot Rift . It is estimated a 10 percent chance of another 7.6 - 8.0 earthquake there within 50 years and a fifty percent chance of another 6.0 Earthquake . 1904 Fire in Baltimore destroys 1500 buildings in 30 hours . 1951 700 suspected communist sympathizers are killed by South Koreans . 2013 Mississippi certifies ratification of the 13th Amendment it was formerly ratified in Mississippi in 1995 .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 08 in history , 1238 the Mongols burn Vladimir  ( russian city on the Klyazma River ) . 1250 The Seventh Crusade , Battle of Al Mansurah , heavy losses on both sides with the victory going to the egyptians . The Crusaders lost 80 Templars , 300 Knights and a large Infantry force. Only five Knights Templar escaped . The Egyptians surrounded the escaped and destroyed many ships with Greek Fire . What the Franks really needed , I am sure Danke would agree were some Indians . 1865 wicked state of Delaware refuses to ratify the 13th Amendment and did not until 1901 . 1910 Boy Scouts of America is incorporated . 1922 President Harding puts a radio set in the white house . 1942 japan invades Singapore . 1950 the Stasi is established ( east german secret police ) . 1962 Charonne Massacre . 1965 Eastern Airlines Flight 663 crashes into the Atlantic and explodes , killing everyone .1971 start of South Vietnamese Army offensive into Laos to cut the Ho Chi Minh trail . 1981 21 fans are trampled in Greece at a soccer match . 1986 Hinton Train Collision kills 47 . 1989 Independent Air Flight  1851 strikes a mountain near Santa Maria Airport killing 144 .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 09 in history , 1555 Bishop of Gloucester , John Hooper is burned at the stake for Heresy . 1775 British parliment declares the state of massachusetts  in rebellion . 1861 Jefferson Davis is elected president of the confederate states by a convention in Montgomery . 1913 a group of meteors is visible along the east of North and South America . 1950 Senator McCarthy accuses the US  Dept of State of being full of communists . 1951 Geochang Massacre , Ninth Regiment of the 11th Division of South Korean Army kills 719 . 1964 Beatles are watched by a then record of 73 million people on the Ed Sullivan Show . 1965 US Marines send a Missile Battalion to South Vietnam , previously all others sent were listed as Advisors . This can be marked as the official start since there was no denial of role . 1971 Satchel Paige is inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame . If I recall , in 1967 he was with the Indianapolis Clowns at the age of 61 . 1986 Haley's Comet Appears .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 10 in history , 1258 Baghdad falls to the Mongols , the caliphate is destroyed . The Grand Library was destroyed  and the Mongol camp was moved upwind because of the stench of the thousands slaughtered , the city abandoned . 1940 soviet union begins mass deportation of Polish citizens . from occupied eastern Poland to Siberia , 1942 Jap Army captures the capital of Borneo . 1954 Ike warns against US  intervention in Nam . 1967 25th Amendment is ratified . 1984 Kenyan soldiers slaughter 5k somali - kenyans . 2013 36 die in a stampede in India at a festival . Possibly tomorrow we may hit 47 readers a day .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 11 in history 244 Emperor Gordian III is murdered in Mesopotamia by mutinous soldiers . 1659 Assault on Copenhagen by Swedes is beaten back . The swedes losing 1700 men of a force of 9500 while the danish and dutch lose 17 . 1790 Quakers petition the congress of evil US for abolition of slavery . 1812 Mass. Gov. Elbridge Gerry is accuse of gerrymandering . 1823 Malta , 110 die in stampede of bread line in famine , this is called the Carnival Tragedy of 1823 . 1861 US house of representatives passes resolution of non interference of slavery in any state . 1973 first American POW's are released from Nam. 1990 I may have been in Tokyo collecting bets as Buster Douglas knocks out Mike Tyson . 2017 Danke was seen with Dennis Rodman .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 12 in history , 861 the pope crowns Charles The Fat  ( king of italy ) , holy roman emperor . 1502 Isabella I outlaws Islam and all muslims are forced to convert . 1554 Lady Jane Grey is beheaded for treason . 1593 japanese invasion of Korea , General Kwon Yui and his 3k men repel 30k Japs at Haengju . 1733 Savannah Georgia is founded and the colony of georgia so one day we all might have carpet from Dalton , Vidalia onions , Peaches , Pecans and serial killers . 1825 The Creek Indians move west out of Georgia ( Treaty of Indian Springs ) , the treaty was ratified in the Senate by one vote . The Creek rebelled against the Chief who got five others to sign also and killed him , one of his Son in Laws and two others who signed . Ceding land was a capital offense within the tribe . The remaining tribal Chiefs negotiated a new treaty in Washington but the Gov of Georgia would not recognize it and used his militia to steal the lands he wished while the president did nothing . Cursing Georgia forever . 1915 first stone of the lincoln memorial is placed . 1921 in the real Georgia , Bolsheviks launch a revolt that will lead to The Red Army Invasion of Georgia . 1935 USS Macon  ( helium airship ) crashes into the ocean off the coast of californio and sinks , sent to reside in Davy Jones Locker . 1963 Construction begins on the Gateway Arch in St Louis . 1993 Two year old James Bulger is abducted and later tortured and killed . 2009 Colgan Air Flight 3407 crashes in new york killing all and one on the ground .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 13 in history , 1322 Ely , England  , the central tower of Ely Cathedral falls in the night . 1542 Catherine Howard is executed for adultery . 1920 The Negro National League is formed . 1945 the bombardment of Dresden begins with RAF bombers . 1955 Israel obtains four of the seven Dead Sea Scrolls . 1961 Olancha , California   , a rock dating to a half million years is found containing a spark plug , it is called the Coso Artifact. Rumors are it is a 1920's Ford Model T spark plug but the artifacts location is unknown .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 14 in history ,In 269 AD  a roman Priest named Valentine is sentenced to death and buried just north of Rome for marrying soldiers against the Emperors wishes . 842 Charles The Bald and Louis The German swear The Oath of Strasbourg . 1014 pope crowns Henry of Bavaria , King of Germany as holy roman emperor . 1349 Strasbourg , several hundreds of Jews are burned and the remainder forced to flee . 1530 the evil spanish overthrow and execute the Monarch of The Tarascan State . 1779 Battle of Kettle Creek in Georgia , the americans lost 9 and killed 70 , the battle for the south would continue . Also in 1779  James Cook is killed on Hawaii . 1855 Texas is linked by telegraph to New Orleans . 1912 Arizona becomes the 48th state . 1929 Chicago , seven people including six rival gangsters are killed by Capones men .

----------


## Danke

> Feb 14 in history ,In 269 AD  a roman Priest named Valentine is sentenced to death and buried just north of Rome for marrying soldiers against the Emperors wishes . 842 Charles The Bald and Louis The German swear The Oath of Strasbourg . 1014 pope crowns Henry of Bavaria , King of Germany as holy roman emperor . 1349 Strasbourg , several hundreds of Jews are burned and the remainder forced to flee . 1530 the evil spanish overthrow and execute the Monarch of The Tarascan State . 1779 Battle of Kettle Creek in Georgia , the americans lost 9 and killed 70 , the battle for the south would continue . Also in 1779  James Cook is killed on Hawaii.


Those Hawaiians are just as savage as the Injun.

----------


## oyarde

> Those Hawaiians are just as savage as the Injun.


Those that remain look kind of docile , I mean , compared to me .....

----------


## oyarde

Feb 15 in history , 706 new Byzantine Emperor has his two predecessors publicly executed at the Hippodrome ( Constantinople ) . 1214 Ehblish invasion force lands at La Rochelle , France . 1764 the City of St Louis is established in Spanish Louisiana .  1862 Grant has Union forces attack Fort Donelson ( Tenn. ) . The confederates had no escape and capitulated . The Fort would be occupied by the Union for the remainder of the war .Battleship USS Maine explodes and sinks in Havana Harbor in Cuba killing 274 . 1944 The Assault on Monte Casino begins . 1961 Sabena Flight  548 crashes in Belgium killing 73 , many Americans including the entire  US Figure Skating team members and some coaches and family members . 1982 Drilling Rig Ocean Ranger sinks , killing 84 . 1992 Jeffrey Dahmer is sentenced to life in Milwaukee . 2012 360 die in a fire in a Honduran prison . 2013 Meteor explodes over Russia .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 16 in history . 1630 Dutch Forces capture Olinda  ( Brazil ), slavery there would exist to 1888 used in sugar production ( sugar cane ) . This wicked place is currently one of the nicer cities in brazil to visit . 1804 First Barbary War , young Naval Captain Stephen Decatur leads a raid to burn the pirate held frigate USS  Philadelphia . 1923 Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutunkhamun  , 1933 Blaine Act ends prohibition in the US in an attempt to make america great  .Prohibition , in place since 1920 ( when women were allowed to vote )  provided organized crime with enough money and power to allow them to be well established in violence for 50 years . This is the type of thing that happens to a weak society that allows women to vote . Next thing you know they will be killing babies and giving away food for the lazy at the expense of others . 1962 Flooding in  coastal West Germany kills 315 and destroys 60k homes . 1996 train collision ( Amtrak ) kills 11 , 1998 China Airlines Flight 676 crashes into a road killing all 196 and 7 on the ground . 2006 the last MASH unit is decommissioned by the Army .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 17 in history , 1600 Giordano Bruno is burned alive in rome for heresy . 1859 French Navy captures the Citadel of Saigon . 1865 Columbia South Carolina is burned as confederates flee from Union forces . 1919 Ukraine asks for US help fighting bolsheviks . 1968 , Springfield , Mass . Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame opens . 1974 Robert K Preston , Army Private First Class buzzes the White Hose in a  helicopter stolen from Fort Meade . A Bell UH - 1 Iroquois . He was shot at from the lawn with shotguns and sub machine guns . He served two months hard labor at Fort Riley . I was in Indianapolis  which is where the First Lady was , the President was in Florida . 2015 18 die in a stampede at a Mardi Gras parade in Haiti .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 18 in history , 1229 The Sixth Crusade  Frederick II signs a ten yr truce with the wise al-Kamil ( sultan of Egypt ) gaining control of Jerusalem , Bethlehem and Nazareth without military engagement . 1478 Duke of Clarence is executed for treason . 1791 congress admits Vermont to the union. 1865 The South Carolina State House is set afire , the burning of Columbia continues from bales of cotton lining the streets that were lit by withdrawing confederates . 1878 John Tunstall is murdered by known  counterfeit con artist , rustler and murderer  Jesse Evans setting off the Lincoln County War in Lincoln County , New Mexico . Evans was released from Hunstville prison in 1882 and disappeared . Serving three years for multiple murders . 1942 Jap Army begins exterminating chinese citizens in Singapore . 1943 Joseph Goebbels delivers a speech . 1946 Sailors in The Royal Indian Navy mutiny in Bombay causing a temporary halt in the flow of my favorite  Gin . 1954 in preparation for future wealthy libertarians the Church of Scientology is founded in LA . 1970 The Chicago Seven are found not guilty . 1979 Richard Petty wins 6th Daytona 500 as the two leaders crash on the final lap . 1983 Thirteen dead in  Wah Mee Massacre in Seattle  at the Louisa Hotel in the basement at Chinatown. It was once a club called Blue Heaven and had been there since the 20's . It never reopened , destroyed in a fire on Christmas Eve 2013 . One of the murderers was out of prison by 2014 . 2013  Eight Armed robbers in two police cars steal diamonds claimed to be worth 50 million from Brussels Airport . Zippy has not been questioned . 31 people were arrested the following May but ony a few diamonds were recovered.

----------


## oyarde

Feb 19 in history , 1807 former vice president Aaron Burr is arrested for treason in Wakefield , Alabama and jailed at Fort Stoddert . The Great Oyarde has never been arrested for treason .1847 the first rescue group reaches the wicked Donner party . By Jan 12 members of the party had already eaten Jay Fosdick and murdered and eaten two innocent Miwok Indians and the Wendigo possessed the evil souls of this subhuman race . 1859 Daniel E Sickles  (Dem congressman and former Major General ), a close relative of a close friend of mine is acquitted of murder in New York by reason of insanity . He had shot and killed Francis Scott Keys nephew , Phillip Barton Key II . Sickles sent his amputated leg from Gettysburg to the Army Medical Museum in D.C . . It is now called the National Museum of Health and Medicine and the leg bone may still be seen there . The leg was hit with a cannonball . Sickles lived to be 94 . 1884 60 tornados strike the southern US . 1942 250 Jap warplanes attack Darwin , Australia killing 243 . Also in 1942 Roosevelt signs Executive Order 9066 , allowing Japanese interment camps . 1943 Battle of Kasserine Pass begins in Tunisia . 1945 30k US Marines land on Iwo Jima  . 1976 Executive Order 9066 is rescinded by President Ford with Proclamation 4417 . 1978 Larnaca International Airport Incident , 15 dead Egyption commandos . 1985 Iberia Airlines Boeing 727 crashes killing 148 in Spain . 2011 Belitung shipwreck artifact collection goes on display in Singapore . 2012 44 dead in prison riot in Nuevo Leon Mexico . Danke was not hurt .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 20 in history , 1339 Battle of Parabiago with 7k casualties , Lombardy , Itay the Army of Milan against the Mercenary Army of St George that was composed of 2500 German Knights , 1000 Swiss Infantry and others with snow on the ground . 1472 Shetland and Orkney are pawned from Norway to Scotland in place of a Dowry . 1835 Concepcion Chile is destroyed by earthquake . 1864 Largest battle in Florida during the war , Battle of Olustee . The Union Army , in control of Jacksonville ran operations from there against confederate supply lines . Florida was of no real significance and there would total 93 dead confederates and 203 dead Americans at the Olustee Battle . 1865 End of the Uruguayan War . 1931 Congress approves the construction of The Bay Bridge. You would think the people of Oakland would have opposed it . 1933 Congress proposes the 21st Amendment while Hitler secretly meets with german industrialists to raise money for his party .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 21 in history , 1245 first known bishop of finland is granted resignation after he confesses to several felonies to include torture , murder and forgery. There are no surviving records of the bishops prior to him or the other crimes . 1543 Battle of Wayna Danga . Ethiopians defeat the muslim hoarde lead by the evil Imam . The Imam was killed by a Portuguese soldier . The Ethiopians were outnumbered 8k to 14k but took the battle easily , over 160 Ottoman musketeers were killed . 1797 1400 French soldiers invade britain and are defeated by 500 british reservists . 1804 first self propelled steam locomotive is used at Wales at the ironworks . 1808 without declaration of war russia invades finland . 1848 Marx & Engels publish the Communist Manifesto in an attempt to ensure the world will never be great again . So far it has been a success . 1862 Battle of Valverde ( modern day New Mexico  ) . The ridiculous confederates thought they would take california ( confederate general Henry Hopkins Sibley ) .I have no idea what he though he might do with it but he might be surprised today to find out everyone else would like to be rid of it . 1916 Battle of Verdun begins . 1918 The last remaining carolina Parakeet dies in captivity at the Cincinnati zoo . 1952 Churchill abolishes govt ID cards . 1972 Nixon arrives in China . 1975 three are sentenced to prison from Watergate .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 22 in history 1651 Saint Peters Flood , 15K drown . 1819 Spain sells florida to the US for 5 million dollars . 1847 Battle of Buena Vista , this will be southwest of what is currently Loredo Texas. 1856 Republican convention opens in Pittsburgh . 1879 first Woolworth opens in Utica . 1915 Imperial German Navy begins unrestricted submarine warfare . 1924 Calvin Coolidge delivers an address on the radio . First American President to do so . 1980 Oyarde watches as US hockey team defeats soviets 4 - 3 . 2006 Britains Big Robbery , six men steal 92 1/2 million from a Securitas depot in Wales . Soon it will be Feb 26 and there will then be just two months to Administrative Pro Day , Danke will buy us drinks .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 23 in history , 1739 outlaw Dick Turpin is identified by his former school teacher at York Castle . He was hung as a horse thief , having survived the small pox but not the gallows . 1778 Baron Von Steuben arrives at Valley Forge to help with training Continentals . 1820 Cato Street Conspiracy is uncovered , attempt to kill all the british cabinet and prime minister . Thirteen arrests were made , five were executed , five deported to Australia . 1836 the siege of the Alamo begins in San Antonio at de Mision San Antonio de Valera , once home of the Payaya Indians , who often took wives by theft from other tribes . A small but fierce group that would be hard hit by the filth and disease of the euro trash . 1861 lincoln secretly arrives in DC after an alleged assassination plot in Baltimore . 1870 End of military control of Mississippi and it is admitted into the union . 1885 French Army takes control of the Tonkin Region in Nam . 1887 Earthquake in French Riviera area kills 2k . 1942 Japanese submarines attack the California coastline with artillery near Santa Barbara . 1998 Central Florida , tornados destroy 2600 buildings . Today we hit 48 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 24 in History . 303 Persecution of Christians becomes rampant in the roman empire . 484 King Huneric   ( homely ,wicked heathen King of the Vandals and Alans of North Africa and likely one of Dankes ancestors )removes the Christian bishops , banishing some to Corica and martyring others . 1386 King of Naples and Hungary is assassinated . 1831  First Indian Removal ,Treaty of Dancing Rabbit Creek , the Choctaws of Mississippi move west . 1863 Arizona becomes a territory . 1920 the Nazi Party is founded . 1942 Battle of Los Angeles ( california  defeated ) . 1944 Merrill's Marauders begin the 1000 mile journey through Jap occupied Burma . 1968 Tet offensive grinds to a halt as Hue is retaken from the communists. 1989 United Airlines Flight 811 rips open during flight and nine passengers are blown away from business class . 1991 I am in Iraq . 1996 two american  civilian planes are shot down by Cuban Air Force , Danke does nothing .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 25 in history 1336 4k defenders of Pilenai commit suicide and burn the fort to avoid surrender to the invading Teutonic Knights and deprive them of plunder . Only I know for certain where the fort was located . 1836 Samuel Colt was granted patent for the Colt Revolver . 1866 california miners discover the Calaveras Skull  , a Policene  period skull 130 feet below the surface under volcanic lava . Radiocarbon dating in 1992 revealed the skull may be Halocene period . Of course there are rumors of witnesses  that it may not be the original skull . 1919 Oregon levies a one cent per gallon gasoline tax , the first state to issue a tax on fuel . 1948 Communist Party takes control of Czech govt . 1987 SMU becomes first football program banned for infractions .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 26 in history , ( Two Months to Administrative Professionals Day ) 1233 , Mongol - Jin War , the Mongols capture the Jin Capital . 1936  Jap officers attempt a coup of the Japanese  govt . 1960 New York bound Airliner crashes into a cemetery at Shannon , Ireland killing  34 . 1993 World Trade Center bombing . 1995 UK's oldest Investment Bank  ( Barings Bank ) collapses after Nick Leeson loses 1.4 Billion on the Singapore Exchange  in futures . 2013 A hot air balloon crashes near Luxor Egypt killing 19 . 2018 Good news for Danke , Oyarde passes his annual physical and looks to be here to help Danke celebrate Administrative Professionals Day !

----------


## oyarde

Feb 27 in history 380 the Edict of Thessalonica . 425 University of Constantinople is founded due to the nagging of the Emperors wife . Mrs O can hardly read but I secretly believe she has studied this . 1560 Treaty of Berwick which will expel the French from Scotland . 1776 Battle of Moores Creek Bridge  ( in north carolina ) , 1600 southern Loyalists are defeated by 1000 revolutionary militia who killed 50 while losing one , 1844 The Dominican Republic escapes Haiti . 1861 Russian troops murder five civilian protesters in Warsaw Poland . 1864 Andersonville prison takes in first Northern Prisoners . 1881 Battle of Majuba Hill , 92 Bristish Infantry will die while the South Afrikans lose one . 1933 Reichstag Fire . 1943 Berlin , the gestapo arrest 1800 Jews with german wives . 1991 President Bush announces that Kuwait is liberated . 2002 Ryanair Flight 296 catches fire at London . 2004 leader of japanese doosday cult is sentenced to death for 1995 tokyo poison gas subway attack .2007 The Shanghai Stock Exchange drops 9 percent . 2013 Switzerland , five die in factory shooting . 2015 Assassination of Boris Nemstov .

----------


## oyarde

Feb 28 in history , 1525 Cortes is busy executing the Aztec King . 1710 Danish invaders are defeated on Swedish soil . 1784 John Wesley charters the Methodist Church . 1827 Baltimore & Ohio  Railroad begins commercial passenger transportation . 1838 leader of the Patriots ( Robert Nelson ) declares independence of Lower Canada  ( quebec ) . 1847 Battle of the Sacramento River which will lead to US capture of  Chihuahua , the largest state of mexico , larger than the UK . The american invaders lost only one man in this battle , US Artillery ensuring victory .  1893 USS Indiana , first in class, the greatest American Battleship is launched . 1940 Basketball is first televised . Fordham - Pitt at Madison Square Garden . 1942 Heavy Cruiser USS Houston is sunk  at the battle of Sunda Strait , 693 crew members are killed . 1947 Civil unrest in Taiwan is put down with 30k civilians killed . 1948 Christianburg Crossroads shooting in Gold Coast . A british policeman opens fire on WW II Veterans killing three . 1954 first color tv's are offered for sale . 2013 Pope resigns . 2018 Oyarde looks around Dankes place , notices a general lack of diversity and reports it to the local Party leader ( Democratic Farmer Labor Party ) who claimed to already be  interested in Dankes re education .

----------


## oyarde

March 1 in history . 1562 63 Huguenots are massacred at Wassy , France starting the french wars of religion . 1628 decree in Feb that every county in England pay ship tax by this date . No longer applies to just port cities . Hopefully Republicanguy has pd his taxes . 1633 Samuel de Champlain reclaims his role of Commander of New France on behalf of the cardinal . 1642 Georgeana , Mass. becomes americas first incorporated city ( now York , Maine ) . Fort Neoheroka of the Tuscarora Tribe ( north carolina ) is attacked and burned by evil colonists of south carolina . The surviving Tuscarora move north to live among the Iroquois assuring the carolinas will never be great . Those captured were sold into slavery by the evil race of men that would populate the carolinas . 1790 first US Census is authorized . 1836 Washington On The Brazos , Texas , delegates from 57 Tejano communities meet to conspire secession from mexico . Mexico will have other ideas about these . 1881 Minnesota State Capital  burned to the ground by the wrath of God . 1896 Battle of Adwa , Ethiopians defeat the italians . 1961 President Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps . 1998 first film to gross over 1 billion worldwide is a story that everyone already knows how it ends , proving the low mental capacity of the masses , The Titanic .

----------


## oyarde

March 02 in history , 537 Ostrogoth Army lays siege to rome . 1127 The Count of Flanders , Charles The Good was assassinated two years after expelling the jews from Flanders . A Friar  Erembald, provost of the Church of  Saint Donatian was the leader in the conspiracy of the assassination . He was hacked to death by Knights with Broadswords while kneeling in prayer at church . The Erembald family was arrested and tortured to death . 1687 Great Fire of Edo ( Tokyo ) , burns three days killing 100K . 1776 brazen patriot militia troops arrest the Royal Governor of Georgia . 1825 Caribbean Pirate Roberto Cofresi is defeated and captured . Later , he and most of his crew were executed by firing squad at San Juan . Cofresi had loot stashed at the time that is now unknown . His ear rings were on display at the National Museum of American History and may still be . 1859 the two day Great Slave Auction  begins a 436 men , women , children and infants are sold in Savannah ( evil state of georgia ) . In 2008 a steel marker was put at the site . 1933 King Kong opens at Radio City Music Hall . 1946 Ho Chi Minh becomes president of north vietnam . 1962 Wilt Chamberlain scores 100 points in NBA game , Philly beats NY at Hershey 169 - 147 .

----------


## oyarde

March 03 in history , 1284 a statute issued from Rhuddian Castle incorporates Wales into england . 1776 first amphibious landing by Marines  begins The Battle of Nassau . British had 63 artillery pc.'s at Nassau , 1875 first indoor hockey game was in Montreal , Quebec ( canada ) . 1923 Time magazine is first published , no mention of Danke . 1931 Star Spangled Banner is adopted by US . 1972 Mohawk Airlines Flight 405 crashes . 1974 Turkish Airlines Flight 981 crashes near Paris killing all 346 . 1985 earthquake in Chile kills 177 . 2013 Bomb blast in Karachi kills 45 .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 04 in history , 1238 Battle of the Sit River , the Mongol Hordes of Batu Khan with 10k Cavalry surrounded and wiped out the 3k russian infantry scout advance . Ending unified resistance to the Mongols who would dominate the area for two centuries . The only men brave enough to resist were killed at the Sit . 1493 Columbus arrives back in Lisbon from his voyage to the bahamas that he thought was china . 1519 the evil Cortes arrives in mexico to kill and plunder with intent to steal Aztec gold . 1628 Sadly , Mass Bay colony receives a Royal Charter . 1776 the Continental Army fortifies Dorchester Heights with Cannon causing the british to leave boston . 1797 John Adams is inaugurated  second President . 1804 Irish convicts rebel against the british authority in  New South Wales  ( Australia ). Called the Castle Hill Rebellion . Nine Irish were executed  after surrender while the area was under martial law . The Irish force of 233 surrendered to the british force of 97  after losing 15. Never surrender . 1814 Battle of Longwoods ( ontario ) 164 Americans armed with rifles and Tomahawks defeat the british force of 240 killing 14 while losing 4 . At nightfall the british withdrew . The british Rangers and Indians had flanked the Americans but did not press the attack . A battle that nearly ended in the demise of the Americans turned positive on the british withdrawal . Know when to press the attack . 1861 the Stars and Bars is adapted by the confederacy . 1908 Ohio near Cleveland , Collinwood School fire results in 174 dead . Only one of the two exits was not blocked by fire . Half the children and two teachers lost . The city pd for burial of 19 unidentified. 1962 Caledonian Airways DC -7 crashes killing 111 . 1966 Canadian Pacific Airlines flight explodes on landing killing 64 . 1970 French Submarine explodes under water killing all 57 . 2012 ammo dump in Brazzaville explodes killing 250 or more .

----------


## oyarde

March 05 in history , the 64th day of the yr , meaning tomorrow leaves 300 days to 2019 . 1496 King Henry VII of england gives permission to John Cabot and sons to explore new lands. His 1497 visit to the coast of north america on commission from the king was the first recorded since the Vikings in the 11th century . 1770 five americans including the now famous Crispus Attucks are shot by british in what is now called the boston Massacre . 1936 Samuel Colt  patents the first production model revolver , the .34 caliber .1906 US Army murders 1000 Moro people on Jolo Island at the Moro Crater Massacre , only six would survive . 1933 president roosevelt declares a Bank Holiday closing all US banks and freezing all financial  transactions  on the same day Hitlers nazi party wins 44 percent of Reichstag . 1940 six of soviet politburo including Stalin sign execution order for 25 , 700 Polish , called the Katyn Massacre . 1942 Japs capture Batavia , capital of Dutch East Indies . 1953 Stalin dies . 1965 leftist uprising in Bahrain , I escaped .2003 Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing kills 17 Israeli civilians .

----------


## Danke

> March 05 in history , the 64th day of the yr , meaning tomorrow leaves 300 days to 2019 . 1496 King Henry VII of england gives permission to John Cabot and sons to explore new lands. His 1497 visit to the coast of north america on commission from the king was the first recorded since the Vikings in the 11th century . 1770 five americans including the now famous Crispus Attucks are shot by british in what is now called the boston Massacre . 1936 Samuel Colt  patents the first production model revolver , the .34 caliber .1906 US Army murders 1000 Moro people on Jolo Island at the Moro Crater Massacre , only six would survive . 1933 president roosevelt declares a Bank Holiday closing all US banks and freezing all financial  transactions  on the same day Hitlers nazi party wins 44 percent of Reichstag . 1940 six of soviet politburo including Stalin sign execution order for 25 , 700 Polish , called the Katyn Massacre . 1942 Japs capture Batavia , capital of Dutch East Indies . 1953 Stalin dies . 1965 leftist uprising in Bahrain , I escaped .2003 Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing kills 17 Israeli civilians .



*1966: Passenger jet crashes into Mount Fuji*
A Boeing 707 has crashed into Mount Fuji in Japan killing all 124 people on board.

----------


## oyarde

March 06 in history , 845 The 42 Martyrs of Amorium are executed at Samarra for refusing to convert  to the wicked islam . 1521 Magellan arrives at Guam . 1788 First Fleet arrives at Norfolk Island to establish a penal colony of convicts . The majority of these british dregs of society were first distributed to Virginia , Maryland and Georgia  ( estimated 50K ) and then later to Australia . 1836 Battle of the Alamo , 187 Volunteers die as 3k Mexican soldiers bring an abrupt end to the 13 day siege . 1945 Cologne is captured by American troops . 1967 Stalins daughter defects to the US . First football games of USFL are held . The following season the New Jersey Generals will be sold to Donald Trump who will soon lobby to have games played during the NFL season in an attempt to make america not great and bring a demise ( 1986) to the wonderful USFL . Only guy to profit from the USFL was the Denver owner that sold the team after one season .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 07 in history , 238 roman subjects in  the african province  ( modern Tunisia and northern Algeria )revolt against Maximinus Thrax and elect a new emperor ( Gordian I ) who is overthrown a month later by the Maximinus loyal  and committed suicide. 321 Emperor Constantine I decrees Sunday as Day of Rest in the empire . 1799 Napoleon captures Jaffa in Palestine and executes all the Albanian prisoners ( 4k )that were there for the Ottoman empire , 1862 Battle of Pea Ridge  ( Northern Arkansas ), 2k confederates will die , overwhelmed by a much  smaller Union force  who will lose 1384 . 1876 Bell is granted patent for telephone . 1945 American Troops ( US 1st Army, Motto - " First in Deed " ) seize the bridge over the Rhine at Remagen . The Army deployed six divisions across the bridge in ten days before it was recaptured and destroyed . It was never rebuilt. The towers on ea side though can still be visited . 1951 Korea , Operation Ripper , assault against chinese troops begins. Sometimes called the Fourth Battle of Seoul . The Americans lose 566 and kill thousands. The end result will be the US reaching the 38th Parallel . 1968 US launches offensive to root out Cong around My Tho ( in the Mekong Delta ). Oyarde also decrees Sunday as Day of Rest for his empire .

----------


## oyarde

March 08 in history , 1777  Regiments from Ansbach and Bayreuth being sent to fight with the british mutiny. 1782 in ohio ,Gnadenhutten Massacre , 96 Christian Lenape Indians are murdered by evil and godless Pennsylvania militia. Of course , no charges were brought and the murderers would spawn more ignorant americans . 1817 New York Stock Exchange is founded . 1947 13K chinese troops arrive in Taiwan killing thousands .1957 Egypt re opens the Suez Canal . 1971 Frazier - Ali fight that Frazier wins in 15 rounds at Madison Square Garden . Oyarde wins his bets . 2014 Malaysian Air Flight 370 carrying 239 people disappears .

----------


## oyarde

March 09 in history  , 1009 the first known mention of Lithuania is found in The Annals of Quedlinburg , a Monastery in Quedlinburg Germany . It records an Archbishop monk ( Boniface )with 18 others slain by some pagans at the Rus and Lithuanian borders . 1276 Augsburg becomes a free imperial city . 1566 Edinburgh , private secretary to queen Mary is murdered ( David Rizzio ) . Stabbed over 50 times and thrown down the stairs , buried within two hours at the instruction of the queens husband . 1842 Californio ( california ) at Rancho San Francisco , gold is discovered . It was a 49k acre land grant belonging to a Mexican Army Officer that would be currently Eastern Ventura county and Northwestern LA County . Santa Clarita lies there on the Rancho .  The gold was found near Placerita Canyon , once home of the Tataviam Indians . 1847 Siege of Vera Cruz begins. US Army  invades with amphibious assault . 1916 Pancho Villa and 500 of his men invade Columbus , New Mexico . 1933 Roosevelt submits Emergency Banking Act to congress . 1944 Jap troops counter attack American forces at Bougainville Hill 700 in what will be a five day battle . 1945 Incendiary attack on tokyo . 1959 Barbie Doll makes debut at american international toy fair in NY . 1967 mid air collision in Ohio kills 26 on TWA Flight 553 . 1997 Danke is excited as an eclipse permits Comet Hale - Bopp to be seen in daylight in Mongolia , Siberia and China .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 10 in history , 241 romans sink the Carthaginian fleet bringing the Punic War to a close . 298 roman emperor Maximian concludes his campaign against the Berbers and enters Carthage .1762 French Huguenot Jean Calas is tortured to death for a murder he did not commit . 1804 Formal ceremony for the Louisiana Purchase is held in St Louis . 1848 Treaty of Guadaloupe Hidalgo is ratified by US senate . 1865 Execution of white american teenage slave Amy Spain for theft in barbarous Darlington South Carolina , convicted of treason for theft by the cowardly confederate military court . 1906 1099 miners die in a mine in northern France . Coal dust explosion . 1945 US Army Air Force fire bombs Tokyo killing 100K . 1949 Axis Sally is convicted of Treason . 1968  Vietnam , Battle of Lima Site 85 in Laos , US loses 13 killed and 42 Hmong die as the communists prevail . 1969 Memphis , James Earl Ray pleads guilty to murder of Martin Luther King Jr. 2018 TheTexan begins giving stock picks and financial advice , PM him for details .

----------


## oyarde

March 11 in history , 222 in Rome , the Emperor ( Elagabalus , 18 yrs old) and his Mother are assassinated by the Praetorian Guard . The bodies mutilated and dragged through the streets before being thrown into the River . It seems the emperor was married 6 or 7 times with several wives and a couple husbands . 1824 The US Dept of War creates the Bureau of Indian Affairs for the purpose of stealing more land . 1961 The constitution for the confederate states of america is finished ( adopted ) . 1888 Great Bizzard of 1888 ( Eastern Seaboard ) kills 400 to 500 . Snowfall in some areas reaching 40 to 60 inches . The real problem was the wind which created drifts that were so large they were not measurable , then flooding from the melt . 1927 the Roxy Theatre opens in NYC . 1946 Rudolph Hoss , Commandant of Auschwitz Concentration Camp was captured by  british troops . 1977 Hanafi Muslims attack washington DC  , committing  two murders and taking 149 hostages . 1993 Janet Reno becomes attorney general ( elections have consequences ) .

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## oyarde

March 12 in history , 538 a Byzantine General is in control of Rome as the King of the Ostrogoths breaks off his siege and leaves . 1885 French capyure the citadel of Bac Ninh  ( north vietnam ) .1894 coca cola is bottled for the first time and sold in Vicksburg by the local soda fountain owner .  1928 California , Saint Francis Dam fails killing 431 or more . The dam was under The Bureau of Water Works and Supply ran by chief engineer William Mulholland . Human Remains were found into the 1950's. Mulholland retired and got a 500 dollar a month consulting engineer fee salary , died in 1939 at age 79  . 2009 Bernard Madoff pleads guilty in NY to 18 billion in fraud .

----------


## oyarde

March 13 in history , 624 Battle of Badr , the Qurayash lose to the muslims dooming everyone there forever. 874 the bones of Saint Nikephoros are interred in Constantinople . 1862 Fed Govt forbids any Union Officers from returning any fugitive slaves , abolishing the terrible 1850 fugitive slave act and bringing the barbaric country of america and its citizens of low moral character closer to being civilized. 1933 Some banks in the US begin to reopen after Roosevelts bank holiday . 1943 germans liquidate the jewish ghetto of Krakow , sending them to extermination or slave labor camp . 1954 Viet Minh unleash artillery barrages on the French at Dien Bien Phu . 1991 Dept of justice announces Exxon agreed to pay 1 billion in cleanup of Valdez oil spill . 1997 the Phoenix Lights are seen by thousands of people ( mass UFO sighting ) . 2008 Gold prices on NY Mercantile Exchange hit 1000 for the first time  ( currently 1323 .10 ) .

----------


## oyarde

March 14 in history 44 BC Cassius and Casca decide to spare Mark Antony while Julius Caesar is assassinated the next day . 1757 Admiral Sir John Byng is executed aboard the HMS Monarch by firing squad . 1780 Spanish forces capture Fort Charlotte at Mobile Alabama . 1900 Gold Standard Act is ratified , a price is set per ounce of gold . This act would be done away with in 1933 . 1951 Seoul is captured for a second time from the communists . 1961 US Air Force Broken Arrow nuclear weapon mishap ( Yuba , Calif. ) . 1964 Dallas , a jury finds Jack Ruby guilty . 1967 The body of John F Kennedy is moved to Arlington National Cemetery . 1980 Poland , Flight  7 crashes near Warsaw killing 87 and the American Boxing Team . Hopefully we can hit 49 to 50 readers a day by Apr 26 .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 15 in history , 474 BC celebration in Rome for ending the War against the Veii and securing a truce ( Etruscan city ) . 44 BC Julius Caesar is stabbed to death by Brutus and others . 1493 Columbus returns to Spain with no real idea of where he had come from . 1564 The Mughal Emperor Akbar  abolishes the jizya tax . The Great Oyarde will never surrender or  pay the Jizya of the wicked . 1781 Battle of Gulliford Courthouse , 4400 continentals are defeated by a british force of 1900 . 1916  4800 US Troops enter Mexico in pursuit of Pancho Villa . 1931 SS Viking explodes off Newfoundland killing 24 of the 147 present . 1978 Somalia and Ethiopia sign a truce . 1986 Hotel New World collapses in Singapore killing 33 . Shame you guys did not get to check out the bar  , pretty good food ( Universal Neptune  bar and restaurant if I recall ) .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Wow, uncle Oyarde's traveled into Thursday to write in the "today's history" thread for us!

----------


## oyarde

Mar 16 in history , 597 BC Babylonians capture Jerusalem . 1190 Massacre of Jews at the Keep of York Castle ( Cliffords Tower ) . 1244 Over 200 Cathars are burned at the fall of Montsegur . 1621 A Mohegan Indian named Samoset visits the people of Plymouth colony . 1782 Spanish troops capture the british held Island of Croatan . 1864 Union troops reach Alexandria Louisiana . 1935 germans begin conscription to rearm . 1945 Wurzburg is destroyed in twenty minute by British Bombers . 1958 a Ford Thunderbird becomes the 50 millionth auto produced by Ford . 1968 an Olds Toronado  becomes the 100 millionth auto produced by General Motors . 1995 Mississippi ratifies the 13th and decides to abolish slavery .

----------


## oyarde

March 17 in history . 1780 George Washington grants the Continental Army a Holiday . Washington DC 1941 National Gallery of Art is opened by president roosevelt . I am sure that highly important institution is covered in Article One , Section Eight of the Constitution . 1950 researchers at University of California Radiation Lab  created a synthetic chemical element named californium . It can  be used to start up nuclear reactors . It disrupts red blood cells and accumulates on the skeleton . Considering the downfall of californio it may also cause widespread brain damage . 1960 Ike signs off the cuban covert action measure that will lead to The Bay of Pigs . 1966 off the coast of Spain a missing american hydrogen bomb is found . 1968 Nerve gas testing in Skull Valley Utah kills 6K sheep . 1988 Avianca Flight 410 crashes killing 143 , Boeing 727 hit mountanside .

----------


## euphemia

> 1995 Mississippi ratifies the 13th and decides to abolish slavery .


Mississippi is generally a little slow on the uptake.

----------


## oyarde

March 18 in history. 1241 the mongols invade Poland and overwhelm the Polish Army at Krakow and plunder the city . 1644 the third Anglo War in Virginia . The Powhatan Indians made one last push to exterminate the invaders . From a tactical perspective the Powhatan often failed to push the attack in clear victory and eliminate the broken enemy . Not a mistake I make . 1766 The British Parliament repeals the Stamp Act that was effective the following Nov 01 . The stamp act was unpopular with the freeloading colonists . It was to be used for monies to cover the british expenses of protecting them in war against french invasion .Think your govt will ever repeal a tax in six months ? 1834 Six farm laborers in Tolpuddle , Dorset England are sentenced and sent to australia penal colony for forming a labor union . Collectivists did not always get a free pass . 1850 American Express is founded by Wells and Fargo . 1865 congress of confederates is no longer in session . 1940 Hitler and Mussolini meet in the Alps to form an alliance against the french and british . 1942 War Relocation Authority is established in america to imprison japanese americans . 1968 congress repeals the requirement for any Gold reserve to back american currency which is now worthless paper . 1969 US begins to secretly bomb the trail in Thailand the communists use to infiltrate Vietnam . 1990 largest Art theft in US history as thirteen paintings were taken from Boston . They were not recovered . Zippy has not been questioned . 1997 Plane crash in Turkey kills 50 .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 19 in history , 1279 Mongol victory ends the Song Dynasty in china . 1563 ending the first phase of The French Wars of Religion comes with the Edict of Amboise . 1687 La Salle , searching for the mouth of the Mississippi River and is murdered by his men in texas . 1918 with an infinite lack of wisdom congress establishes time zones and daylight saving nonsense . 1931 Gambling becomes legal in Nevada . 1943 at the Chicago Central Railyard , an intoxicated Frank Nitti kills himself with a .32 revolver . He is buried at the Mount Carmel Cemetery in Hillside Illinois with Capone and  Northside Gang members killed by Capones gang . 1962 Columbia Records releases Bob Dylan , his first .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 20 in history , 1602 The Dutch East India Company is formed .  1815 after escaping from Elba  Napoleon enters Paris with an Army of 340K . 1852 Uncle Toms Cabin is published . 1854 The Republican  Party is founded in Wisconsin . 1861 Mendoza Argentina is destroyed by Earthquake killing 4300 of the 12K residents. 1923 Picasso's first US showing is hosted by The Arts Club of Chicago . 1933 Giuseppe Zangara is executed in a florida electric chair ( failed assassination attempt on Roosevelt resulting in murder of Chicago Mayor Cermak) . Also 1933 , ( Munich chief of police ) Himmler orders the creation of Dachau Concentration Camp and assigns a commandant .

----------


## oyarde

March 21 in History , 537 siege of Rome . The Ostrogoth King makes a push and try to overtake the Northern and Eastern city walls but are repulsed by defenders under command of two Byzantine Generals . 1556 Oxford , the Archbishop of Canterbury is burned at the stake (  Thomas Cranmer ). 1788 New Orleans burns to the ground . Destroying 856 of the 1100 buildings in the city . Good Friday Great New Orleans Fire of 1788. The fire started in the home of the Army Treasurer and totally destroyed the French Quarter . Only riverfront buildings survived , tobacco warehouses , customs house , govt buildings etc. Six years later the city would burn again ( Dec ) destroying over 200 newly rebuilt buildings . 1913  Dayton , Ohio The Great Dayton Flood will kill 360 and destroy 30K homes . By March 26 there would be 20 feet of water in downtown Dayton. The Great Miami River takes no prisoners. The city was built in the Great Miami natural floodplain . The Miami Indians did not place villages so close to the water. 1918 The geman spring offensive begins . 1925 The Butler Act prohibits the teaching of any human evolution in Tennessee . 1937 Ponce Massacre , police gun down 19 people under orders of US Governor Blanton C Winship . 1960 Sharpeville Massacre , South Africa , police gun down 69 , wounding 180 . 1963 Alcatraz closes . 1980 Carter boycotts russians . 1983 West Bank Fainting Epidemic Incident begins , whereabouts of Danke unknown .Yesterday we hit 49 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 22 in history , 1621 Plymouth  Colony trespassers make peace treaty with Wampanoags . 1622 around Jamestown , Powhatans kill 347 english a third of the population . Mistakes were made as all should have been gotten . 1630 Mass. Bay Colony outlaws fun , dice , cards and gaming . 1638 Anne Hutchinson expelled from Mass. Bay Colony for dissent of religion . 1765 British Parliament introduces Stamp Act . 1784 The Emerald Buddha is moved . 1933 Cullen Harrison Act is signed by roosevelt ,amending the evil Volstead Act allowing the peasants 3.2 beer and 4 percent wine . 1943 The entire village of Khatyn is burned alive by nazi SS police battalion 118 . 1992 US Air Flight 405 crashes ( Ny ) .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 23 in history , 1540 england , Dissolution of the Monasteries , Waltham Abbey, the last , is closed . 1775 St John's Church , Richmond , Va Patrick Henry gives his " Give me Liberty or give me Death " speech . 1806 Lewis & Clark's Corps of Discovery start the journey home from the Pacific coast . 1862 First Battle of Kernstown . 1868 University of California is founded in Oakland . 1909 T. Roosevelt leaves NY for African Safari . 1919 Milan , Italy Mussolini starts his Fascist movement . 1933 Enabling Act of 1933 passes making Hitler Dictator . 1978 Peacekeeping troops arrive in Lebanon . 2009 Fedex Flight 80 crashes at Tokyo .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 24 in history , 1401 Turk - Mongol emperor Timur sacks Damascus . 1663 Province of Carolina was granted by charter eight Lords Proprietor . 1765 British Parliament passes the Quartering Act requiring colonists to house troops. 1837 Canada allows African men to vote . 1854 Venezuela , slavery is abolished . 1944 Ardeatine Massacre , german troops murder 335 civilians in rome . 1958 Elvis is drafted . 1980 El Salvador , the Archbishop is assissinated at Mass in San Salvador .2015 Germanwings Flight 9525 crashes in the French Alps killing all 150 .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 25 in history , 717 Emperor Theodosius resigns and enters the Clergy . 1807 Slave Trade Act is passed abolishing slavery in the british empire . 1894 Coxey's Army departs Ohio for DC . The second year of a four year economic depression ( Panic of 1893) . Coxey would later be arrested for walking on the grass at the Capital . 1911 146 workers die in a fire at the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory in NY . 1947 111 die in a coal mine explosion in Centralia , Ill . 1949 92K Kulaks are deported from Baltic states to Siberia .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 26 in history ( One month to Administrative Professionals Day ) , 1169 Saladin becomes Emir of egypt . 1344 Siege of Algeciras ( spain ) , one of the first known european battles where gunpowder was used. The wicked berbers were defeated after a 21 month siege . 1351 Combat of Thirty , 30 Breton Knights defeated 30 english Knights with the Bretons having 6 dead and the english 9 dead. 1885 the Metis begin to rebel against Canada . 1917 First Battle of Gaza , 31k british advance stopped by blocking movement of 17k turkish troops . As Danke knows , what the british really needed was some Indians  , 1922 German Socialist Democratic Party is founded in Poland. 1931 Uncle Ho communist youth union is founded in vietnam .In america all we had were Boy Scouts and Church Youth Group Basketball . 1934 UK introduces driving tests . 1958 The US Army launches Explorer 3 . 1997 39 bodies are found near Zippy's home . Heavens Gate religious group . Zippy has not been questioned . 2010 North Korea attacks the south korean navy killing 46 . Nothing is done . Danke also does nothing .

----------


## Raginfridus

> 1997 39 bodies are found near Zippy's home . Heavens Gate religious group . Zippy has not been questioned . 2010 North Korea attacks the south korean navy killing 46 . Nothing is done . Danke also does nothing .


Zipper John's soul remains with us.

----------


## oyarde

Mar 27 in history , Ponce de Leon arrives in the northern Bahamas on his voyage to florida . 1794 US establishes a permanent Navy and authorizes the building of six ships  ( frigates ). 1814 War of 1812 Battle of Horseshoe Bend 9 Alabama ) . The war of Jacksons aggression and theft ( 23 million acres ) against the Creek Indians ( Redsticks ) as 2000 Infantry and 750 Cavalry defeat 1K Indians to open up lands . Jacksons men cut the noses off the corpses of the dead and skinned them. The Indians had fought to the death against the evil , thieving , godless white man with 800 dead and all survivors wounded that escaped South to the Seminole . 1836 342 Texan POW's are massacred under orders of Santa Anna at Goliad Texas ( never surrender ) by the mexican Army . 1884 Cincinnati , Ohio . A mob attacks the jury of a murder trial , in the following days the Courthouse will be destroyed . 1915 Mary Mallon ( Typhoid Mary ) is put into quarantine for life as a disease carrier . 1964 Good Friday Earthquake in Alaska kills 125. Most powerful North American Earthquake ever recorded . 1980 Silver Thurday , a steep decline in silver prices from panic from the Hunt Brothers trying to corner the market . 2000 Phillips Petroleum Plant Explosion in Pasadena Texas , 2002 Passover Massacre. 2015 Al Shabab kill 20 in a Mogadishu hotel .

----------


## oyarde

March 28 in history ( only 18 days left to file taxes you slackers ) 1566 the foundation stone of Malta's capital city is laid by the Grand Master . 1814 , War of 1812 , Battle of Valparaiso . Americans lose both ships engaged and 58 killed in the British victory . 1862 Battle of Glorietta Pass . Union troops prevented Confederate invasion of New Mexico . 1920 Palm Sunday tornado outbreak of 1920 ( Great Lakes Region and deep South ) , 56 fatalities in my home state and more than that in Georgia , over 380 total . 1939 Frabco captures Madrid after a three year siege . 1979 coolant leak at Three Mile Island . 2003 two American A-10's fire on British tanks killing one soldier .

----------


## oyarde

March 29 in history , 845 Paris is sacked by Viking raiders who collect a large ransom to leave . 1430 the Ottomans capture Thessalonica from Venice . 1847 The US takes Vera Cruz . 1865 the Appomattox campaign is under way . 1886 John Pemberton makes his first batch of Coca Cola in his backyard in Atlanta . 1911 the M1911 .45ACP is adapted by US Army . 1936 Hitler get 99 percent of the vote in a referendum . 1945 Eastern Front , German Fourth Army destroyed  80k killed 50k captured . Russians lose 146,780 dead . 1974 Terracotta Army discovered . 1999 DOW Jones Industrial closes above 10K for the first time . 2017 UK begins formal Brexit .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 30 in history , 598 the Avars lift the siege of the Byzantines Stronghold ( Tomis ) and retreat North of the Danube after being beaten by the Plague . 1296 Edward I sacks Berwick upon Tweed ( in Northumberland ) . 1822 Florida becomes a territory . 1855 wicked Border Ruffians from missouri invade Kansas . Usual illegal democrat voting taking place by Godless , lawless , lowlife , armed and violent Missouri pro slavery factions . 1867 Alaska is purchased from Russia for 7.2 million . 1870 Texas is readmitted to the Union . Mexico lacked interest in it . 1965 a car bomb explodes in the US Embassy in Saigon killing 22 . Oyarde of course not at the Embassy was not hurt .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 31 in history ( only 26 days to Apr 26 , The Day ). 1774 Britain orders the harbor of Boston closed . Boston Port Act . punishment for boston tea party . No real opposition outside of Mass as they could pay for the damaged product and have the port reopened. Freeloading colonists however never liked paying for services they received much less anything else . Later as these deadbeats take over government they suddenly like taxing the $#@! out of everyone else though .Listed as an intolerable act by these scoundrels , it was not . Chios Massacre of 1822 , Ottomans killed all infants under 3 , all woman  40 or over ( except those that would convert to the cult of islam ) and all males 12 and over . About half the island population was sold to slavery and the other half murdered . The Ottomans could no longer hide to the rest of the world what an evil barbarian horde they were . All were now aware . 1889 The Eiffel Tower opens . 1917 the US takes possession of the Danish West Indies paying Denmark 25 million . You would know this as Virgin Islands . 1918 The wicked govt in the US goes to daylight saving time  helping to ensure a stupid population in the future . Most think they now have more daylight . 1949 Newfoundland rejects my offer to join my confederation and joins the canadian confederation because they like high taxes . 1968 the wicked Lyndon Johnson announces he will not seek reelection . 1980 Chicago , Rock Island and Pacific Railroad is no more , to be liquidated in bankruptcy . This railroad did not operate in The Land of Indians ( Indiana ) but to the west in the land of the once mighty Illini confederation . 1990 London , protest against poll tax . 1992 the last US Battleship is decommissioned in long beach california .

----------


## oyarde

April 01 in history , 1079 Bishop of Krakow Stanislaus is murdered by Boleslaw II . His body cut to pieces and scattered . 1876 Benevolent and Protective order of Elks is established . 1961 trial of Adolph Eichmann begins . He would later be hanged in a Ramla prison and his ashes scattered in the sea. From 1932 to 1936 he went  from SS candidate to private , Staff Sgt , Sgt First Class, by 1937 becoming an Officer and a Lt Col in 1941 . 1965 , I survived the Palm Sunday Tornado Outbreak that killed 137 and injured 1200 in my home state . With a Midwest total of 271 dead and 1500 injured from 21 killer tornados and 47 tornados total over 11 long hours. The next outbreak will happen ten days later . 1986 Miami FBI Shootout . I was in Florida fishing . 1993 Lucasville Ohio prison riot , it would last ten days and result in ten deaths . Islamic prisoners claimed to be afraid of vaccinations but used the opportunity to kill prisoners they thought were informants .2007 Bombings in Algiers .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 02 in history , 1513 Ponce de Leon first sights florida  . 1792 Coinage Act is passed  to create US Mint . 1863 the largest of the Southern Bread Riots in Richmond , Va . The barbarian southern woman broke into grocers and stole everything . These riots also happened in major cities in Georgia and North Carolina at various times . 1917 woodrow wilson asks congress for Declaration of War on germany . 1980 Jimmy Carter signs  the Crude Oil Windfall Profits Tax . 1992 New York John Gotti is convicted of murder and racketeering . He will later be sentenced to Life . 2006 over 60 tornados break out in the US , 29 dead in Tennessee . 2014 Islamic Spree shooting at Fort Hood leaves four dead and 16 wounded . (In 742 Charlemagne  was born . )

----------


## oyarde

Apr 03 in history , 686 a new Mayan King is crowned , becoming King of Calakmul . One of the greatest cities . Once inhabited by 50K people and the surrounding cities another 200k  .801 King Louis The Pious captures Barcelona from the Moors . 1860 first Pony Express run begins from Missouri to california . 1865 Richmond Virginia is taken by the Union . An offer to the wicked virginia legislature to end the rebellion was rescinded when they spun it to end emancipation . They were further no longer allowed to meet and the death toll would continue because of these. 8K killed , wounded or captured confederates at Saylors Creek on the 6th . 1882 Robert Ford kills Jesse James . 1888 the first murder of 11 women , unsolved , in the London East End . 1996 Theodore Kaczynski is captured in Montana . Danke was not found to be there and is still at large . 2013 The Panama Papers turn up . Oyarde is not mentioned .

----------


## oyarde

April 04 in history , 271 days remaining in the year and 264 for Danke to get me a nice Christmas gift . 1147 first historical mention of Moscow , today has 12.2 million residents . In 1147 it was a minor town on the western end of a province border . Neolithic man lived there . In 1156 the Mongols burnt the city to the ground with only the wood fort remaining. 1812 James Madison enacts a 90 day embargo on the british . RPF's would $#@! the bed . 1919 Congress adapts the flag with 13 red and white stripes and twenty stars , one for ea state . 1841 William Henry Harrison dies in office , first to do so . Struck down by God most likely for participation in the Battle of Tippecanoe . Vice Pres John Tyler takes the helm . 1865 Lincoln tours the confederate capital the day after it is taken . 1945 Ohrdruf  concentration camp was liberated buy US Army 89th Inf and 4th Armored . Vast piles of bodies , some covered in lime , some partially burned were found, Ike would visit eight days later . Ike made detailed notes to be used as testimony later , cabled some details to Gen Marshall . American troops capture Kassel the same day . 1964 The Beatles hold the top five spots of Billboard Hot 100 . 1984 I support President Reagans call for an International Ban on Chemical weapons . 1988 Arizona Gov is removed from office .

----------


## oyarde

April 05 in history , 1242 during The Battle On The Ice the russians repel the Teutonic Knights ( Lake Peipus  ) The Christian Crusaders could not overcome the Pagans and Orthodox attacking a force twice its size . 1614 Pocahontas marries John Rolfe . 1915 Heavyweight championship held in Cuba . 1933 Roosevelt signs Executive Order 6102 forbidding the hoarding of gold coin . Oyarde declines to follow this poor instruction . 1936 Tupelo Mississippi Tornado kills 233 . 1944 german SS ( 7th Regt of 4th Armored ) execute 270 Greek women and children in the village of Kleisoura . 1949 Fire in an Effingham Illinois hospital kills 77 . 1986 Bombing of Labelle Discotheque in West Berlin .Oyarde was not hurt . 2010 29  miners die in West Virginia .

----------


## oyarde

April 6 in history ( twenty days to Administrative Professionals Day when Danke buys rounds ) . 46 BC Battle of Thapsus  ( Tunisia ), Julius Caesar  with eight Legions and 5k cavalry defeats Scipio and Cato's forces of  12 or more Legions , 15K cavalry , Juba of Nimbias forces and 60 War Elephants .  11k would die , 1k of those Caesars . 1199 King Richard of England dies from infection in an arrow wound in the shoulder . 1250 Seventh Crusade , Battle of Fariskur , the Gypos ( Ayyubids ) losing 100 men defeat  the invaders ,  totaled casualties and losses against the invaders of 15K capturing King Louis IV of France. The king would later be ransomed ( for 400K ) with 12K men who were allowed to leave , many from earlier battles and the rest were executed . 1712 New York Slave Revolt begins near Broadway . The slave revolt was because of the loss of freedoms the slaves had under Dutch rule , owning land , marriage etc . The wicked and unwise british made restrictive laws . The slaves only managed to kill 9 of these evil slave masters and would later all be executed ( mostly burned to death , 20 of the 27 dead ) . 1776 the Continental Navy fails in attempts to capture a Royal Navy dispatch boat . 1808 John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Co and will become a millionaire . 1896 the first modern Olympics opens in Athens  , banned by roman Emperor Theodocius I . 1917 US declares war on germany . 1926 Varney Airlines ( united airlines ) makes first commercial flight . 1929 Huey Long is impeached  . 1936 Gainesville Ga tornado outbreak kills 203 .1941 Nazis launch invasions of Yugoslavia and Greece . 1968 downtown Richmond Indiana explosions kills 41 . Gas leak from a cast iron main underneath Marling Arms Sporting Goods Store at the intersection of 6th and Main ( Old US 40 , prior to 1972 ) . 2011 Mexico , over 193 Los Zetas victims are exhumed from several mass graves .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 07 in history , 451 Attila the Hun sacks Metz and then attacks other cities in Gaul . 1788 Former soldiers and Officers , first 48 Settler trespassers establish Marietta Ohio as the first town in the Northwest Territory . 1798 Mississippi Territory is formed of disputed lands , claimed by spain . 1805 Lewis and Clark's Corp of Discovery break camp and leave the Mandan Indian village to continue west along the Missouri River . 1933 , now National Beer Day , prohibition is lifted for beers at 3.2 Alcohol or less. 1939 Italy invades Albania . 1940 Booker T. Washington becomes first african american to be depicted on a postal stamp . 1946 Syria becomes independent of france . 1949 South Pacific opens on Broadway . Would run for 1,925 shows . 1977 German Federal Prosecutor and Driver are shot by Red Army Faction terrorists at a stoplight . 1989 soviet sub sinks in the Brent Sea killing 42 . 1995 russians begin massacring civilians in Chechnya .2009 Mass protests in Moldova over election fraud by the communists . About all the facts point to some arrests , torture , four murders and 160K more votes than voters leading to the obvious conclusion the protesters were correct .Zippy has not been questioned about involvement .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 08 in history 217 roman emperor is assassinated and Praetorian Guard replace him with the Prefect . 1232 The Mongols start siege  against the Jin capital . 1832 Black Hawk War , 300 US 6th Inf leave St Louis to attack the Sauk Indians . The unwise and murderous militia would open fire on the peaceful Indians May 14 setting the war in motion leading to  bringing 6,600 troops into open war against 500 Sauk. 1904 Longacre Square is renamed Times Square . 1913 17th Amendment becomes law . 1918 Charlie Chaplain sells War Bonds on Wall St . , 1924  Sharia courts are abolished in Turkey . 2006 Shedden Massacre.

----------


## oyarde

Apr 09 in history , 190 Dong Zhuo has his troops evacuate the capital city Luoyang and burns it to the ground . 537 Siege of Rome , Byzantine General receives reinforcements of Slavic and Hun Cavalry and Archers and launches counter attacks against the Goths taking away the upper hand .1241 Battle of Liegnitz , Mongols defeat the Polish and Germans .1682 La Salle discovers the mouth of the Mississippi , names it Louisiana and claims it for France . 1782 Battle of the Saintes . 1865 Army of Northern Virginia surrenders . 1940 germany invades Denmark and Norway .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 10 in history , 837 Hailey's comet makes close approach to earth at 3.2 million miles away . 1815 Mount Tambora volcano begins a three month eruption  killing thousands . 1816 federal govt of US approves creation of Second Bank of United States ( philadelphia ) . It would be privatized in 1836 , the fed govt previously owned twenty percent of the stock. From 1817 to 1830 it would open 26 other branches  in 18 states and DC . 1865 Robert Lee speaks to his troops for the last time . 1872 the first Arbor Day is celebrated in Nebraska . 1919 Mexican Revolutionary Zapata is ambushed and shot by the govt forces in Morelos at the Hacienda de San Juan . Rumors I heard were the assassins only got half the bounty promised to them . 1970 McCartney announces he is leaving the Beatles . 1973 Invicta International Airlines Flight 435 crashes in Switzerland killing 108 . 1979 Tornado in Wichita Falls texas kills 29 . There are no real Falls at Wichita Falls , they were destroyed in a Flood in 1886 and what you see now is artificial . The Wichita River is named for the Wichita Indians .In the summer of 2011 there were 100 days there over 100 degrees .

----------


## oyarde

April 11 in history ,1689 William and Mary are crowned as joint sovereigns of great britain . 1909 the city of Tel Aviv is founded , 1957 the united kingdom agrees to self rule of Singapore . 1968 Civil Rights Act is signed into law prohibiting discrimination in sales , rentals and housing finance . This means Danke can buy property next to mine . 1970 Apollo 13 is launched .2011 Explosion in Belarus kills 15 and injures 204 .This was a terrorist bombing of the rapid rail system ( Minsk Metro ) . Two men were later executed by firing squad. We really do not know if they were guilty . 2012 A pair of great earthquakes west of Sumatra .Ten were killed . We reach 50 readers per day .

----------


## oyarde

April 12 in history , 1204 Fourth Crusade , crusaders breach the walls of Constantinople and enter the city , by the end of the next day they attain complete occupation. christians attacking the largest christian city in the world to sack and plunder . 1861 confederate troops fire on Fort Sumter . 1864 confederates murder most surrendering african american troops at the Battle of Ft Pillow . 1865 Mobile falls to the Union. 1917 Canadians take Vimy Ridge from the germans . 1927 Rocksprings Texas is destroyed by an F 5 Tornado , 72 dead , only twelve buildings left standing of 247 . 1934 Auto Lite strike results in five day melee between Ohio National Guard and Picketers , two dead . The Auto Lite Plant was closed in 1962 and deeded to the city which did nothing . In 1999 it was torn down . 1945 FDR dies in office . 1955 Polio vaccine is declared safe and effective . 2009 Zimbabwe abandons the Zimbabwe dollar as currency.

----------


## Danke

A little late, but the $#@!er never misses a day.

----------


## oyarde

Apr 13 in history , 1613 Pocahontas is kidnapped for ransom by evil virginians . 1777 American forces are ambushed and beaten by the british at the Battle of Bound Brook ( New Jersey ) . 1861 Fort Sumter surrenders to confederates . The three dead would just be the start . 1865 Raleigh , NC is occupied by Union forces . 1873 the Colfax Massacre , southern democrats murder 150 black men . 1943 Discovery of mass graves of Polish POWS killed by russians  in the Katyn Forest Massacre is announced . 1945 german troops murder 1000 political prisoners in Gardelegen Germany . 1953 CIA Director Dulles launches mind control project . 1948 78 jewish doctors , nurses  , medical students and a british soldier are ambushed and murdered by arabs in a hood in east Jerusalem called Sheikh Jarrah  said to be named for the Physician of Saladin . 1970 an oxygen tank on Apollo 13 explodes . 1972 Vietnam , Battle on An Loc begins . The communists will lose 2k killed , 5k wounded while killing 2280 South Vietnamese . They bought a little time in stopping the commie hoard . 1976 US Treasury Dept reintroduces the Two dollar bill . 1992 Chicago Mercantile closes due to flooding .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 14 in history , AD 70 four roman Legions surround Jerusalem . 1205 Battle of Adrianople , the crusaders are ambushed and defeated by Bulgarians . 1561 A Celestial Phenomenon , well documented  , appearing to be a great battle appears in the skies over Nuremberg Germany . 1775 First Abolition Society is formed in North America . 1865 Lincoln is shot at Fords Theatre . 1881 gunfight in El Paso leaves four dead in five seconds with the Marshall shooting a few innocent men while watched by three texas rangers . 1902 James Cash Penney opens his first store in Wyoming . 1908 Hauser Dam fails , ( Montana , Missouri River ) . 1909 Ottomans massacre Armenians in Cilicia . 1912 Titanic hits an iceberg . 1935 Black Sunday Dust Storm . 1939 Grapes of Wrath is published . 1941 Rommel attacks Tobruk . 1986 Hail of 2.2 lbs ea kills 92 in Bangladesh .

----------


## Danke

> 1909 Ottomans massacre Armenians in Cilicia



And we have a talk show named after the murderous "Young Turks"

[img]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cenk_Uygur


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Young_Turks

----------


## oyarde

Apr 15 in history , 1071 the last Byzantine possession in southern italy is surrendered ( Bari ) . 1715 Yamasee War begins  , in an attempt to cleanse wicked south carolina . 1861 president lincoln calls for 75K volunteers to quell rebellion . 1865 Lincoln dies after being shot the previous day . 1862 General Electric is formed . 1912 Titanic sinks 2 hours and forty minutes after hitting iceberg . 1947 Brooklyn Dodgers Jackie Robinson makes his debut . 1970 Cambodian civil war , 800 bodies of dead , minority vietnamese flow down the Mekong River . 2013 Boston Marathon Bombing . Danke was not there and has never run a marathon .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 16 in history . 73 AD Masada falls to the evil romans after months  , a mass suicide of the defenders took the lives of 960 on the Mesa . 1346 Dusan the Mighty is declared Emperor of Serbia and the Balkans . 1746 Battle of Culloden with the jacobites against the Hanoverians . This would result in scottish Highland traditions being banned and the highlands to be cleared of inhabitants . 1799 Napoleon  drives the ottoman Turks across the River Jordan near Acre . 1818 the US ratifies treaty establishing the canadian border . Oyarde disputes this . 1862 Battle of Lees Mills , Siege of Yorktown would result in 300 confederate casualties  and 182 Union . 1881 Dodge City , Bat Masterson gunfight . 1917 Lenin returns to russia from exile in Switzerland . 1945 Red Army begins final assault on berlin . 11947 Texas City Disaster , 600 die as freighter burns . 1961 Castro announces on the radio he is a Marxist - Leninist and will adapt  cuba to communism .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 17 in history , 1362 Kaunas Castle falls to the Teutonic order . 1521 Trial of Martin Luther begins . 1861 the state of virginia's secession convention votes to secede . 1863 the Union attack on central Mississippi begins , Grierson's Raid . 1864 Battle of Plymouth , confederates attack Plymouth North Carolina . 1912 russian troops open fire on striking gold field workers in Siberia killing 150 . 1941 Yugoslavia surrenders to Germany . 1945 Montese Italy is taken from the Nazis . 1946 Last remaining French troops withdraw from Syria . 1975 Khmer Rouge take the capital and Cambodian govt surrenders . Oyarde leaves . 2013 Explosion in a West Texas fertilizer plant kills 15 and injures 160 .

----------


## oyarde

April 18 in history , 1506 cornerstone of St Peters Basilica is laid , 1521 second day of Martin Luther trial , he refuses to recant his teachings . 1689 Bostonians rise up in rebellion with militia against the Governor .1775 British advancement by sea begins upon the colonies , riders warn the countryside of troop movements . 1847 Battle of Cerro Gordo opens the way for the american invasion of Vera Cruz and all of Mexico . General Santa Anna would lose 1k killed and be so suddenly surprised he would have to ride off without his artificial leg which was captured by the 4th Illinois Inf . The leg is on display in Springfield at the Illinois State Military Museum . 1906 God destroys San Francisco with earthquake and fire . 1942 Doolittle Raid on Japan , three cities are bombed . 1945 1000 bombers attack the small island of Heligoland Germany ( North Sea ) . 1949 Revolt of the Admirals . 1980 Banana becomes president of Zimbabwe and Rhodesia is no more , the Zimbabwe dollar replaces the Rhodesian dollar . Oyarde misses his Rhodesian hunting trips . 1983 Lebanon , suicide bomber destroys the US Embassy killing 63 .

----------


## oyarde

April 19 in history , 531 Easter Sturday Battle of Callinicum  , Persians defeat the Byzantines in northern Syria 1506 The Lisbon Massacre , Easter Massacre , evil , godless catholics slaughter , torture and burn at the stake hundreds of people accused of being jews . 1539 Treaty of Frankfurt is signed , 1770 James Cook sights what is the east coast of Australia . 1775 American victory at Concord . 1861 Pratt Street , Baltimore , riots as pro secessionist mobs of low life southern pro slavery sympathizer confederates attack the 6th Mass Militia. Results would be 12 dead riff raff and four dead soldiers with 36 wounded soldiers .1927 Mae West is sentenced to ten days in jail for obscenity . 1971 Charles Manson is sentenced to death , later commuted to life . 1985 200 FBI and ATF agents lay siege to the Covenant , The Sword and Arm of the Lord survivalist group in Arkansas. They CSA would surrender two days later , Danke had already escaped . 1989 Gun Turret on USS Iowa explodes killing 47 . 1993 Waco , the FBI burns 76 people to death including 18 children . 1995 Oklahoma City bombing kills 168 . 2013 Boston Marathon bombing suspect killed in shoot out .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 20 in history , 1534 Cartier sets sail on his first voyage to Newfoundland , Labrador  and the East coast of canada . 1657 Freedom of Religion is granted to jews of New Amsterdam ( NY City ) . 1775 Siege of Boston begins . 1828 Rene Caillie was the first european to live through a visit to Timbuktu . About the 10th Century Timbuktu became a permanent settlement that became a trading center for slaves , gold , ivory and salt . The southern edge of the Sahara . 1836 US Congress , with nothing else to do , creates the wisconsin territory  . 1861 Robert Lee resigns his commission to the US Army . 1914 Ludlow Massacre, colorado national guard murders 25 women and children  on Orthodox Easter . Colorado militia has a long history of horrible murders so these come as no surprise to those wicked peoples . 1961 Failure of the Bay of Pigs invasion . 1972 Apollo 16 lands on the moon . 2015 Danke was rumored to be seen in Puntland .

----------


## shakey1

World Cow Chip Throwing Championship today & tomorrow. 

https://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/ins...owing-contest/

----------


## Danke

> Apr 20 in history , 1534 Cartier sets sail on his first voyage to Newfoundland , Labrador  and the East coast of canada . 1657 Freedom of Religion is granted to jews of New Amsterdam ( NY City ) . 1775 Siege of Boston begins . 1828 Rene Caillie was the first european to live through a visit to Timbuktu . About the 10th Century Timbuktu became a permanent settlement that became a trading center for slaves , gold , ivory and salt . The southern edge of the Sahara . 1836 US Congress , with nothing else to do , creates the wisconsin territory  . 1861 Robert Lee resigns his commission to the US Army . 1914 Ludlow Massacre, colorado national guard murders 25 women and children  on Orthodox Easter . Colorado militia has a long history of horrible murders so these come as no surprise to those wicked peoples . 1961 Failure of the Bay of Pigs invasion . 1972 Apollo 16 lands on the moon . 2015 Danke was rumored to be seen in Puntland .



*Adolf Hitler Birthday!*April 20, 1889

----------


## oyarde

Apr 21 in history , 1506 The three day Lisbon Massacre comes to an end with 1900 dead Jews . 1802 12k Wahhabis invade Karbala , kill 3k and sack the city . 1836 Battle of San Jacinto . 1898 US Navy begins blockade of Cuba , war will be declared by congress on 4/25 . 1918 The Red Baron is shot down and killed over the Somme in France . 1952 Administrative Professionals Day is first celebrated . 1962 Seattle Worlds Fair opens . 1975 President of South Vietnam flees Saigon . 1982 Rollie Fingers becomes first baseball pitcher to record 300 saves . 1985 the CSA surrenders to the FBI in Arkansas  . Danke escaped .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 22 in history , 238 , Year of Six Emperors . Roman senate outlaws Maximinus Thrax for proscriptions in rome and nominates two of its members to the throne . 1864 US Congress passes the 1864 Coinage Act  , In God We Trust will first appear on he Two Cent coin . 1889 Land Rush of 1889 in the Indian Territory . 1915 use of poison gas escalates with the use of chlorine gas by the germans . 1951 commie chinese attack positions held by Australians and Canadians in korea. Battle of Kapyong . 1970 Oyarde sees first Earth Day celebration . 1983 hitler diaries forgeries become public after a newspaper pd 9.3 million for them . 2008 Air Force retires last F 117 Nighthawk . 2014 Oyarde on vacation in republic of congo , Danke nowhere in sight .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 23 in history , 215 BC a Temple is built on Capitaline Hill in Rome , 1014 Battle of Clontarf the High King of Ireland defeats the wicked viking invaders . The battle lasted from sunrise to sunset and the vikings were routed . Dankes ancestors not yet ready to do battle in the New World with the Great Red Warriors and master race . 1940 The Rythm Club fire in Natchez Mississippi kills 209 . Clarinet Lullaby was being played by Walter Barnes and The Royal Creolians from Chicago . Only two band members survived , the Bassist and drummer one of whom said he would never play again . The three funeral homes were overwhelmed and some mass graves were used . 1985 Coca Cola changes formula and releases New Coke which is awful and the old product is back on the market in three months . Oyarde only drinks beer during this time . 2013 violence breaks out in Hawija Iraq with 28 dead and Danke missing .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 24 in history , 1184 BC the fall of Troy . 1800 President Adams signs legislation that is to use 5K to establish the library of congress . He mistakenly thought that many would read . 1877 russians declare war on ottomans . 1885 Nate Salsbury hires Annie Oakley for Buffalo Bills Wild West . 1913 the Woolworth Building in NYC opens . 1915 Istanbul , the Armenian Genocide begins . 1916 Easter Rising by irish rebels . 1918 first tank to tank combat in northern france as three british tanks meet three german tanks . 1933 Nazis begin persecution of Jehovah Witness's  by shutting down the offices in Madgeburg . 1953 Winston Churchill is Knighted by the queen . 1967 General Westmoreland hints in a news conference he is aware of all the communist sympathizers within the US . 1980 Eight americans die in Operation Eagle Claw . 1996 Antiterrorism and Effective Death Penalty Act is passed into law. 2004 US lifts sanctions against Libya .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 25 in history , 1607 The Dutch Fleet destroys the anchored spanish fleet at Gibraltar . 1792 French Highwayman Nicolas J Pelletier is executed . 1846 open conflict over the disputed border of tejas  ( Thorton Affair ) , at Rancho de Carrcitos . 1600 Mexican light Inf and Cavalry wipe out a force of 80 american cavalry , killing 11 , wounding 6 and capturing 49 . president polk will use this to declare war . Near Brownsville , west of the Rio Grande , clearly in in Mexico. A stone marker was erected on the north side of US 281 20 miles northwest of Brownsville in 1936 but Captain Thortons first name is wrong . Captain Thorton would later be gotten back in a prisoner exchange and then be killed in an engagement outside of Mexico City . There is also a cannon with the stone marker but it is not correct for the period . The war would rage on for two years resulting in thousands of deaths . 1859 ground is broken for the Suez canal by french and british engineers . 1898 US declares war on spain . 1901 NY becomes first US state to require license plates for autos . 1945 last german troops retreat from Lapland . 1951 Korea , assaulting commie chinese are forced to withdraw after being beaten by Canadians and Australians at the Battle of Kapyong . 1982 Israel completes its withdrawal from the Sinai . 2005 the last pc of the Obelisk of Axum is returned , stolen in 1937 by invading italian fascists . The magical day of Apr 26 is near .

----------


## oyarde

Apr 26 . Happy Administrative Professionals Day !!  1607 english trespassers make landfall at cape henry virginia . American Greatness about to take a huge step backwards into tyranny . 1777 16 yr old Sybil  Ludington rides 40 miles to alert american troops to the approaching Redcoats . 1805 First Barbary Way , Marines capture Derne  ( port city of eastern Libya )under command of a LT. It took 500 Marines to defeat the 5k Barbary troops .Probably could have done it with less with a few Indians and Army Rangers . 1865 Confederate General Johnston surrenders his army . Union Cavalry shoots dead John Wilkes Booth . 1933 the Gestapo is established , they begin looking for male children nicknamed Danke . 2018 Oyarde will be taking the day off , treating himself to a couple well earned drinks on Dankes debit card .

----------


## Danke

> Making government work to take from you.


celebrate.

----------


## oyarde

> celebrate.


I am partying like its 1979 . Going to be a big letdown though after . Next big party will not be for at least another month or two . We did hit 50 readers a day , so I would like to thank everyone who read a little history . Not an easy feat on RPF's or anywhere and I hope something was learned . Remember , hanging out with Danke and air travel are risky .

----------


## Suzanimal

Today is Be Best day. I haven't been my best today. I hope oyarde and Danke pick up my slack.





> The president then signed a proclamation declaring 7 May as “Be Best Day”.


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ren?CMP=twt_gu

----------


## oyarde

> Today is Be Best day. I haven't been my best today. I hope oyarde and Danke pick up my slack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ren?CMP=twt_gu


Oyarde is best every day . Yes I pick up Dankes slack .

----------


## Suzanimal

It's National Wine Day. My stomach is very upset today (I ate a hot dog last night and feel like barfing) but I'm going to try a sip of the grape later.

----------


## oyarde

> A little late, but the $#@!er never misses a day.


Just want to take a moment to remind everyone of important upcoming dates . April 06 Army Day ,Apr 09 National Former POW Day , Apr 11 Persian Gulf War Ceasefire 1991 , April 15 Income Tax Day , April 21 Administrative  Proffesionals Day , Apr 22 Earth Day , Apr 30 Arbor Day and June 14 Birthday of the US Army 1775 . If it wasnt for the great Oyarde you peasants would be living in some commie caliphate ran by pelosi .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Administrative Professionals Day is a really $#@!ty day.

----------


## oyarde

> Administrative Professionals Day is a really $#@!ty day.


Good day for Danke to pick up some tax lady at happy hour .

----------


## oyarde

Mar 28 , today in 198 the Roman Praetorian Guard assassinated the emperor and auctioned off the newly open position. In 1535 the Bloemkamp Abbey was attacked and destroyed in Friesland , these anabaptists were later defeated and executed by the troops of the Stadtholder of Frisia .1774 Britain passes the Coercive Act against Mass. Some of the more interesting aspects in this other than the blockade of boston with exceptions for coal ,wheat and provisions for British Troops were Gov's were allowed to select Sheriffs with no approval and Sheriffs chose the juries .and1799 New York State abolishes slavery .

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/JASETHE13TH/stat...78449039486978

----------

